# Bring on the Funk



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2003)

Okay, so here it is my journal.  First the story that got me to were I am right now (Not a mandatory read!!!):

I basically started w/o to get bigger becuase I was sick of being the little guy (I stand at 5'6".....okay, okay really more like a bit over 5'5" )  I  always trained hard in high school, however I partied hard also.  Then about a couple of months be fore I turned 21 I decided to get serious about bbing so I gave up the party lifestyle in a quest fot hugeness.  I quit drinking and any other sort of crap I was doing at the time and went into an all out bulk to put on size.  This wa sno easy task having just turned the legal drinking age and all.  I forced myself to not drink or party.  I would go out with my freinds and stand there at bars and not drink anything but water.   The bulk worked though.  I packed on some mass and tipped the scales at 185lbs with about 12% bf.  It was my senior year of college and everyone was artying hard and having a good time and I found myself getting miserable becuase I was forcing myself to live this strict lifestyle.  I was even being talked into doing a show by some of the bber's at the gym I was training at.  But during my last semester I started to slip a bit.  I started parting a little more.  then a little more.  then forget about it....I was back to my old self PARTY ANIMAL.  I gave up all hopes of doing a summer show and I even gave up lifting.  For one whole year I consumed healthy amounts of alcohol, participated in recreational drug use and ate lie complete shit.  However I could never stand a life of being sedentary so I still managed to run (sometimes hung over...sometimes still drunk as hell) 3-5miles a day.  Throw in that during that year I tried my hand at being a vegetarian for 4 months and the outcome was terrible.  I lost 30lbs.  30lbs that I worked so hard to get.  I was 155lbs with no muscle tone. .   Then last march (march '02)  I got a membership to a gym in hopes to change my ways.  I w/o but not really seriously, did lots of cardio and my diet was still kind of crappy.  Then in late june I flipped and said "fuck it, I am ready to change my lifestyle, no more playing games."  I scaled back on the drinking, got my training together and started to switch my diet back to chicken, tuna and brown rice .


(here is were most can and probably will start reading.....My deapest appologies to any of you who read that stupid rant above.)

So Now what this journal is all about:

This journal is my attempt to get back up to 185lbs, except leaner than 12%.  I am starting at 150lbs by the way, my cut has just ended and I leave for cancun tomorrow .  I am going to do this without using the traditional bulking style of gaining a ton of fat.  Instead I am going to use mini cycles macro nutrient manipulation to control my fat levels as I slowly gain muscle.  The cycles are not going to have any specific time range (ie bulk for 6 weeks, cut for 4).   Instead I will bulk until I feel that the fat is coming on to much and then I will scale back on my carb intake and maybe lower my cals a bit until I feel that i have the problem under control.  Once the fat levels are in check I will proceed with my bulk.  This will also be a clean bulk to help keep fat levels down a little more.  I am not a big supoplement guy, except for the usual (whey, EFAs, multivitamin).  However, I will be throwing creatine in there, probably 4-6weeks on and then 4-6weeks off.  I don't know how long it will take mr to get back to 185lbs.  Hopefully before next winter.  I don't know what will happen when I start pounding down some cals and good old muscle memory kickes in.  One thing I can say is that during my 16week cut I was able to keep getting stronger until about the last 2-3 weeks.  So I am hoping that my muscle memory will really get cookin' this summer.

Any questions, comments, suggestions, complaints or criticism is most welcome and greatly appreciated.  So don't be afraid to fire away.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, by the way I have pics but I don't have time to post them so..when I come back next friday I'll toss them up.....the bulk starts around April 1.....hope to see you there!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2003)

good luck!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2003)

ahem...you forgot to mention your supreme motivation for returning to the BB'ing lifestyle

How did you take the pics?  Diposeable camera?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Oh yeah, by the way I have pics but I don't have time to post them so..when I come back next friday I'll toss them up.....



Where have I heard this before? 

Good luck! Go after it, Junior!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2003)

> ahem...you forgot to mention your supreme motivation for returning to the BB'ing lifestyle



 What was that?? 



> How did you take the pics? Diposeable camera?



The pics I took at home were with a real camera.  I have some others that I took in cancun with a disposable carmera.  The lighting on the ones from home isnt't that great but it will do.  I will post them all when I finish getting the ones that were taken in cacun developed either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2003)

okay here are some pics of me....unfortunatly the lighting isn't great and according to my training partner they don't do me much justice but oh well.  Feel free to make fun of the lightweight 

p-funk 

side shot 

those two were taken at my freinds house before we left for cancun.

the rest of these were taken a day earlier.  The lighting is poor and for some reason my face is real red on these pics.  I don't know why it came out like that on the disc, the regular photo's are normal 

flexing 

mostmuscular pose 

back shot 

rear double bi 

front lats 

calves 

abs 

frontbi's 

okay and here are some shots i took in cancun:

here is a shot of a my freind and I in a bit of a posedown:
posedown 

here I am, pretty drunk with one of my freinds...i am on the left
drunk 

this was later that night, now i am really drunk and i have no idea who these people are, except for the guy on the right who is my friend.  I don't know were these girls came from or who is holding my camera,  must have been a goodnight 
who are these people? 

another pic with my freinds..i am second from the right
the boyz 

drunk again, my freing and i took a picture infront of this diesel sign.  it is about 3.30am and we are pretty ripped.
latenight 


this is me in the hotel room pre-gaming and listening to head phones while dancing.  Getting ready to have a crazy evening.
dancing 

is that a protein shake in your cup?
beach 

that's all folks.


----------



## perfecto (Mar 31, 2003)

your pretty fuckin big man, judging by your pics your pissed and ripped 90% of the time, do you just go hard while you holiday or do you think that generally everything should be done in moderation?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2003)

What tha? Pics? Well it is about damn time. Oh, by the way, DP Jr.....what up wid dat Corona man? Glad you had a good time...now back to work with ya!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey its about time seeing the man behind the knowledge.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2003)

> your pretty fuckin big man, judging by your pics your pissed and ripped 90% of the time, do you just go hard while you holiday or do you think that generally everything should be done in moderation?



Actually to tell you the truth I don't ever party.  I keep it clean all the time.  When I am at home and I go out to a bar with freinds I don't drink anything except water.  I don't like partying that much.  I didn't even drink everynight while I was in cancun.  This was just the first time I have been on vacation in years and I felt like relaxing a bit.  But now it is back to work.



> Hey its about time seeing the man behind the knowledge.



lol......What knowledege 



> What tha? Pics? Well it is about damn time. Oh, by the way, DP Jr.....what up wid dat Corona man? Glad you had a good time...now back to work with ya!



Yep, back to work it is.  After taking a week off from eeating clean and hitting the weights I feel like crap. I am ready to get in there and start bulking (cleanly that is. )


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2003)

Okay time to update this thing:

I am still sitting in my parents home in Cleveland (were it is snowing ) and waiting to go to the airport to catch my flight back to my apartment in NYC.  I am going to do chest today.  After partying for a week and eating like crap I basically look like crap.  So before I get into the actual bulk I want to do 1-2weeks of damage control.  I don't know how much I will be able to lift after this week off.  I will update  the workout later tonight or tomorrow.  The diet for the first week or two is going be lower calories/carbs so that I can get back to my clean eating.  Then the cals will go up to a normal bulking level.

Here is the training split I use. By the way, although many here disagree with it I love high volume w/o's.  After years of lifting this is what works for me:

mon-chest/abs
tues-back/calves
wed-rest
thurs-legs
fri-delts/traps/abs
sat-arms/forearms
sun-rest


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2003)

> lol......What knowledege



It was a compliment - take it 

I think you help out alot of people on here and your advice/knowledge is really good and people appreciate it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2003)

> I think you help out alot of people on here and your advice/knowledge is really good and people appreciate it.



Thanks alot.

oh and welcome to my journal


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2003)

Monday 3/31....chest/abs

today was a crappy w/o.   After taking a whole week off from training and eating properly my strenght is down pretty bad.  Not to mention the fact that I had gotten off of a plane and gone straight to the gym.  I am not one that really cares about the amount of weight I lift, what is important to me is just overal body composition.   However, I know when I am not up to my potential.  Hopefully in 2 weeks I will be back to throwing around some normal weight (normal for me that is).

here is the w/o:

bench press
185x10 (this is usually my warm up weight )
205x6 
225x3
205x5

that sucked.

decline bench press
155x10
185x5
185x5+1 forced rep

Incline flyes
40x15
50x13
drop set 50x8, 30x8

Superset
A. incline hammer strrength press  
B. middle cable cross-over
Set1a (total weight on each side of machine) 60x14
     1b 40x10
Set2a 70x7
     2b 40x13
Set3a 70x7
     3b 50x7

Dips
bw+45x 10
drop set bw+45x6, bwx3

Abs:
hanging leg raises
w/ 6lb medicine ball on top of feet x 20
w/ 9lb med. ball on feet x 11
w/ 12lb med ball on feet x 7

decline crunches
w/45lb. plate on chest x 13
w/ 55lbs on chest x 7
w/ 60lbs on chest x 9

reverse crunches
set 1 x 25
set 2 x 15

Had a lot of energy because i was excited to get in the gym again but strenght is down big time.  It wil get better though


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2003)

tues 4/1 diet

here is my diet for today.  It was a bad day for this becuase my plane got in last night and I didn't have time to prepare food for today.   Hence the reson the carbs are so low.....which is probably why I have this spliting head ache right now.  Tomorrow will be much better.  The calories are not bulk worthy just yet.  I want to slowly ease them up there instead of bumoing them up to quick and risking fat gain.

meal 1
1 can chunk light tuna
2 egg whites
1/4c. oatmeal
1 tsp natty pb
steamed broccoli
2 tsp flax

333 cals, 43g protein, 12.5g carbs, 11g fat

meal 2
1 can albacore tuna
1 TBSP flax
steamed broccoli

323 cals, 44g protein, 0 carbs , 16g fat

meal 3
6oz hicken breast
1/4c. shredded cheddar
field green salad
1 TBSP Nemans Oil & Vinegar

325 cals, 41.5g p, 1.5g c, 17g f

meal 4

1 can albacore tuna
1 TBSP olive oil
steamed broccoli

318 cals, 44g p, 0 carbs again, 16g f

meal 5(this is pre w/o so it isn't as big as the others)
1 scoop optimum whey
1 tbsp heavy cream
1 tsp flax

202 cals, 22g p, 3g c, 10g. f

meal 6(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/3c. raw uncooked oats

332.5 cals, 51.5g p, 40.5g c, 4g f

meal 7 (this is right before bed so I don't like a real big meal here)
1/2c cottage cheese
1 apple

312 cals, 30g p, 20g carbs, 10g fat

totals:
2103.5 cals
256g. protein
77.5g carbs
85.5g fat


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2003)

tues 4/1-back/calves

one arm dumbell row
80x10
90x7
100x6

close grip pulll ups
bw+5 x 8
bw+5 x 6
bw+5 x 5

wide neutral grip cable row
130x8
120x10

superset
A. Wide grip pull down
B. Straigh arm press downs

set 1a. 140x11
set 1b. 50x12
2a. 150x8
2b. 60x9
3a. 160x6
3b. 70x4

deadlifts (i suck at these)

205x6
225x4
225x6 (don't know how i got more here than on my sedond set?? maybe more focused?)

calves

seated calf raises 
3-45lb. plates x 12
3 plates x 11
3 plates x 11

45degree calf raises
4 plates x 20
6 plates x 13
6 plates x 16


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2003)

wed. 4/2 meals

today is an off day so cals are lower than usual

meal 1
1 turkey burger
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
1/2 grapefruit

meal 2 (protein pancakes)
1 scoop Optimum whey
2 whole eggs
1/4c. rolled oats

meal 3
1 can albacore tuna
1 TBSP flax
spinach and romaine lettuce

meal 4
1 can albacore tuna
1 tsp flax
steamed broccoli
4 oz. sweetpotato

meal 5(stir fry)
6oz.  Chicken
2 tsp. olive oil
1/4c. broccoli
mixed veggies

meal 6 (before bed)
1c. cottage cheese
1 apple

totals:
1948.5 cals
229g. protein
82.5g carbs
63g fat


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Thanks alot.
> 
> oh and welcome to my journal




You've been a huge help to me, that's for sure.

It would be silly for me to try to advise you, but I will keep an eye on your journal.

Pepper


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't be shy pepper, feel free to jump in with comments, suggestions or questions any time.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2003)

wed 4/3-legs

5min.  stationary bike to warm up  (this is all the cardio you will ever see me do )

squats
205x21
245x5 (messed this set up i wasn't in the middle of the bar and 
            that threw my balance/concentration off, will do better  
            next set)
245x9
255x3
145 (w/ 3 sec pause at the bottom)x10

Started out with to light of a weight.  Probably could have gone heavier but I wasted a lot of energy in that first set.  However contrary to the popular belief that you need to do 4-6 reps to add mass I have always felt that higher reps for legs (and biceps) have helped me to grow 

hack squats (I just will just list the number of 45lb. plates on 
                    each side of the machine since I am unsure of the 
                    weight of the sled itself)

3platesx8
dropset 2platesx10, 1plate (going deep)x10

leg extensions
110x10
130x10

leg curl (just as a hamstring warmup)
50x20
90x10

stiff leg deadlifts
205x8
205x7
205x7

lunges (w/dumbells in hand)
25lb dumbels x 10reps each leg
25lb dumbells x 10reps each leg


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2003)

wed. 4/3 diet

meal 1
1 scoop egg protein
1 whole egg
4 egg whites
1/4c. shredded mozzarella cheese
omlet veggies

meal 2
6oz chicken breast
1/2c. brown rice (after cooking)
romaine llettuce and spinach w/other salad veggies
2 tsp. flax
1 TBSP cider vinegar

meal 3
1 can albacore tuna
1 TBSP flax
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4
1can chink light tuna
2 egg whites
4 oz sweetpotato
2 TBPS.  sour cream

meal 5(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/3c.  uncooked oatmeal
2 TBSP cider vinegar

meal 6 (before bed)
1c. cottage cheese
1 apple

totals (not counting fiber)
2015.5 cals
249.5 protein
97 carbs
58 fat


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2003)

fri 4/4-delts,traps,abs

Opening comments...My strength is still down greatly, still recovering from that week in cancun.  But it will get better (I hope )

delts:

seated military barbell press
135x8
155x3+1 forced rep (god wtf....this is terrible for me   )
135x6
115x8

superset
A. side lateral dumbell raises
B. standing alternate neutral grip dumbell press while balancing on one foot (this is a bitch and a half)
1a. 30x8
1b. 25x6 reps with each hand
2a. 30x6
2b. 25x6 reps with each hand
3a. 30x6
3b. 25x6 reps with each hand
4a. 25x10
4b. 20x4 reps w/each hand

superset
A. rear delt dumbell raises while lying face down on stability ball 
    (the balance on these are a bitch and a half also)
B. wide neutral grip seated cable rows to chin (the machine 
    doesn't tell the amount of weight of the plates. INstead it just 
    has numbers so that is what I will use)
1a. 10x15
1b. 4x10
2a. 15x12
2b. 4x10
3a. 10x16
3b. 3x12

superset
A. Wide grip upright row
B. behind back barbell shrugs
1a. 70x12
1b. 155x12
2a. 70x12
2b. 155x15
3a. 70x12
3b. 155x15

abs
3 sets of crunches
3 sets straigh leg hainging leg raises


w/o summary:

My intensity was weak getting started becuase I had to sit in the gym for half an hour waiting for my training partner who was stuck in friday night New York City rush hour traffic (yeah Yanick, I;m talking to you).  Even though strength was down, and the excess cals have now blurred my lines a bit I still had my cool freaky veins running across my delt .


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2003)

Some thought/conclusions on rep range.  When I first started lifting some years ago I would often use low rep ranges (4-6.  sometimes as low as 2 reps) in an effort to gain size.  I then decided that I grew better with a rep range of 8-12.  I also always used high volume (but did try low volume before).  When I started reading here most people in the training forum preached low volume and low reps.  Always open to different ideas I decided to try out lower reps and less volume.  Even though I had tried this in the past I decided that maybe now since I am a little older, a little (a very little) smarter, and a little more mature...just a little I may have missed something before that I could see the benefit of now.  My conclusion......nothing has changed I grow much better with high volume and a rep range of 8-12, ocasionally dipping down to 6 reps and only on rare once in a blue moon occasions going as low as 3 or 4 reps.  Many wont agree with this (not that it matter, I don't think anyone reads this journal anyway) but I think after lifting since I was about 15 ( I am 24 now) I consider myself somewhat of an authority on my own body.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2003)

fri 4/4 meals

Started creatine today.  I do a bootleg load.....10g (5 in the AM 5 post w/o) for three days.  Then 5g in the AM on empty stomech everyday after the load.  Making transition from p-funk to p-fat.....here comes the gut bloat.

5g. creatine
meal 1
1 can chunk light tuna
1 whole egg
1 eggh white
1/3c. oatmeal (before cooking)

m2
1can albacore tuna
1tbsp. flax seed oil
steamed broccoli and cauliflower

m3
1 ground turkey birger
1 scoop egg protein
1/3c. brown rice (after cooking)
steamed broccoli and cauliflower

m4
6oz chicken breast
3 eggwhites
1tbsp newman's oil and vinegar
romaine lettuce and spinach
4oz. sweetpotato
1tbsp. sourcream

m5(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c. raw uncooked oatmeal
2tbsp cider vinegar
5g creatine

m6(before bed)
1c. cottage cheese
1tbsp heavy cream
1 apple

totals (not counting fiber)
2122.5 cals
252 protein
105.5 carbs
65.5 fat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

DP


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2003)

Wow a thumbs up from the man himself.  Thanks a lot DP.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2003)

Okay final w/o day of the week.  Sat is my weighin day.  Actually
I was myself everyday but sat. is the day that I base my results on.   Today I weighed 152lbs.  That is a 2 lb gain from 150.  I will probably bulk for another 2-3weeks and then do a mini 2-3 week cut to drop any body fat that I may have accumulated.  Then back to bulking again.  A goal looking ahead is that by the end of this month(when my 1st mini bulk ends) I hope to be around 156-158lbs.  That way I can cut down to about 152-153 and then go from there.

Okay , blah, blah, blah.

Sat. 4/5 arms
bi's
barbell curls
85x8
85x6
75x8

standing cambered bar preacher curls
60x12
70x8+1 forced rep

superset
A. Straigh bar cable curl
B. reverse grip cambered bar curls
1a. 100x11
1b. 30x10
2a. 120x7
2b. 40x6
drop set
3a. 140x4, 100x4
3b. 40x4, 30x25

I don't know how I got 25reps at the end of a dropset superset.  When it appeared I was going to fail at 8reps Yan started yelling at me to get 10.  I got 10 and then he started screaming go for 12.  I got twelve somehow.  And he was still yelling for 15.  My arms turned another shade of purple, my veins got bigger by the second and I grinded out 15.  And Yan is yelling 20, I just kept going.  I almost puked when I got to 25.   It was a great set.

tri's
decline skell crushers
80x15
90x8
90x10

Reverse grip bench press (this is the first and last time I ever do  
                                           these.)
135x9
135x8

superset
A. tricep press down
B. reverse grip tricep pressdown
1a. 100x15
1b. 90x8
2a. 130x10
2b. 80x8
3a. 130x7
3b. 80x8
4a. 130x9
4b. 80x9

forearms

superset
a. reverse grip cross bench wrist curls 
b. cross bench wrist curls



Weekly summary:  Energy is way up.  Strength is still low I think becuase I am still messed up from that week off.  And (confesion time ) while I was in cancun I had no access to a gym and even though I lead the no cardio revolution I figured how many times can I wake up and run along such a nice beach.  So the cardio everyday probably led to some catabolization.  Not a problem though.  The strength will come back.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2003)

sat-4/5 meals

5gcreatine

m1
1can chunk light tuna
1 egg white
1 tbsp. natty pb
1/4c. oatmeal (before cooking)
steamed broccoli and cauliflower

m2(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/3c. raw uncooked oats
5g. creatine
2tbsp. cider vinegar

m3
1scoop whey protein
1whole egg
4egg whites
1/4c. cheddar cheese
omlet veggies

m4
1scoop whey
1scoop egg protein
1tbsp flax 

(I realy hate drinking this many shakes but I had to go to work for a little bit and this was all I had time for.  I would have much rather eaten whole food)

m5
(stirfry)
6oz. chicken breast
2egg whites
1/2c. brown rice(after cooking)
chopped veggies (tomato, green and red pepper, onion, scallions, cauliflower, broccoli, zuchini, snow peas, portobella mushrooms)
2 tsp. olive oil

m6(before bed)
1c. cottage cheese
1 apple

totals (not counting fiber)
2044 cals
253 protein
87 carbs
66.5 fat

50%protein
30%fat
20%carbs


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 5, 2003)

*journal*

hey PF sorry it tok so long for me to see you had a journal. ill keep taking a look at it, you've helpd me a lot in mine.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2003)

cool deal RC.  Welcome to my journal.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

hey fucker, how's the creatine bloat? 

BTW, what i lack in promptness, i make up for in motivational skills


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2003)

> hey fucker, how's the creatine bloat?



lol......lovin' it as usual



> BTW, what i lack in promptness, i make up for in motivational skills



very true......looking at your ugly mug really gets me angry enough to grind out a few more reps each set.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> very true......looking at your ugly mug really gets me angry enough to grind out a few more reps each set.



Doesn't help you much on deadlifts though...OH NO I WENT THERE, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2003)

right, looking at your ugly mug doesn't help me much on deadlifts becuase i have to concentrate on keeping my spine straight during the movement, instead of looking around.  What helps me on that one is asking you how many reps you got, then stepping up to the bar and destroying your numbers. LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2003)

Aight, enough playing around.  Meals for Sunday 4/6.  The calories are slightly lower today since it is a non training day.  I only got five meals also, since I slept in a little(c'mon, it is Sunday) and didn't have a post w/o meal.  But not to worry I simply made my meals a little bigger to make sure I got my necessary calories and macros .

m1
1scoop egg protein
2whole eggs
2egg whites
1/4c shredded mozarella
omlet veggies

m2
1can chunk light tuna
1egg white
1/3c oatmeal
1tbsp natty pb
steamed broccoli

m3
1can albacore tuna
1/2c. whole wheat pasta (before cooking.  This is such a dissapointing amount of pasta.  It is seriously like 12 pieces of rotini but that is all I am allowed for carbs in this meal 
2tsp flax
2tbsp cider vinegar
leaf and romaine lettuce w/salad veggies

m4
6oz. chicken breast
1/2c kidney beans
4oz sweetpotato
leaf and romaine lettuce w/salad veggies
2tbsp newman's oil and vinegar

m5
1c cottage cheese
1apple

totals(not counting fiber)
1950 cals
212 protein
87.5 carbs
74 fat

45%p, 20%c, 35%f

I will keep my cals around the same amount on training days (around 2000-2100)for this week (even though I think this is kind of low).  I am really hungry still inbetween meals, I have an unquenchable hunger.  But the whole point is to bulk slowly so I think I am on the right track......Confession:  I HATE BULKING!!!!!!!  Psychologicaly it is hard to handle, I hate the idea of putting on body fat.  But it is for the best (ie muscle gain) so I will put up with it.  PLus I just need to endure this week and then 1-2 more weeks afterwards before I get to cut for a couple of weeks so it isn't that bad.

peace


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2003)

Are "omlet veggies" cultivated especially for omlets?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2003)

by omlet veggies I just mean veggies you normally put in omlets:
tomato
green and red pepper
onions
scallions
mushrooms


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2003)

mon. 4/7-chest/abs

bench press (strenght went up but still nowhere near my usual  
                      numbers )
185x10
205x7
205x4
185x5
This is depressing.  I would like to get back to doing heavier weights.

Incline dumbell press
75x10
75x7
75x6

Superset
A. low cable crossover
B. Cable incline flyes
1a. 50x8
1b. 50x10
2a. 50x8
2b. 30x12
3a. 40x12
3b. 30x15

tri-set
A. swiss ball dumbell flyes
B. dips
C. neutral grip machine press
1a. 25x21
1b. bw x 5
1c. 100x4
2a. 25x 13
2b. bw x 4
2c. 75x5
(this tri-set was rough, especially after the superset.....felt good though )

crunches for abs


Okay strength went up but not enough which is telling me one thing.......I need to up my cals so starting tomorrow I am going to eat more food


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2003)

4/7 meals

m1
1 scoop egg protein
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
1/2c oatmeal (before cooking)

m2
1 ground turkey burger
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
1 tsp flax
1/2 grapefruit

m3
1 can albacore tuna (6oz)
1/4c. shredded cheddar cheese
romaine/leaf lettuce salad w/other salad veggies
1 tbsp newmans oil and vinegar

m4 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey]
1/3c oatmeal

m5 (stir fry)
6 oz chicken breast
1/2c brown rice(after cooking)
chopped veggies
2 tsp olive oil
2 egg whites

m6
1c. cottage cheese
1 apple
2tbsp sourcream

totals (not counting fiber)
2147 cals
244 protein
98.5 carbs
68 fat

50%p, 20%c, 30%f

more cals tomorrow...can't wait, i am hungry as hell


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2003)

new food addiction confession.  Last night I was about to eat my cottage cheese and apple when as I was reaching in the cabinet for a spoon I noticed a bottle of cinnamon.  On past bulks I would always eat rice pudding and cinnamon (these were obviously not the cleanest bulks like this one is).  Remebering how good that tastes I decided to put the cinnamon on top of my cottage cheese.  Oh my god!!!!  That tastes amazing......I can't waite to eat it again tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2003)

tues 4/8-back/calfs

WG T-bar row
100x12 (went to light on this one)
115x12
135(3plates)x7
100x10

CG pulldowns
150x10
160x7
drop set
140x8, 110x14

Wide neutral grip plate loaded hammer strength seated row
(the weight i have marked down is the amount of weight being pulled with each hand)
70x15
90 (2 plates)x9+1 forced rep

Reverse grip chins(these were rough at the end of my workout)
bw+5
bw+4
bw+5+1forced rep

Sumo style deadlifts (this is the first time I have done these with a barbell.  Usually I do sumo deads on the smith machine.  So I went with lighter weight so that I could focus on my form)

135x12
135x13
135x13

back ext. machine
130x12
150x8

calfs

standing calf raises
220x13
240x11
280x8

seated horizontal calf press
410x10
410x10
425x9

The intensity during this and yesterdays workout has been crazy.  We have really been moving.  It feels good, I feel like I am starting to gain some strength back.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2003)

tues. 4/8 food

5g creatine

m1
1 scoop optimum whey
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
1/3c. oatmeal (before cooking)
1 tbsp. natt pb

m2
1 can albacore tuna (6oz)
1/2c brown rice
1 tbsp flax
romaine lettuce

m3
1 can chunk ligth tuna
1 whole egg
1 tsp flax
6oz sweetpotato
1 tbsp sourcream

m4
6oz chicken breast
1 whole egg
1/4c shredded cheddar cheese
romaine lettuce w/salad veggies
1 tbsp newmans oil and vinegar

m5 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw uncooked oatmeal

m6
1.25c cottage cheese
1 apple

totals(not counting fiber)
2415.5 cals
225 protein
136 carbs
87.25 fat

40%p, 25%c, 35%f

okay more cals today and more carbs Felt good, still a bit hungry in between meals???  I don't realy want to start eating more cals than this......not because I am scared of over eating, I would love to eat more food but I don;t think my wallet would love it


----------



## perfecto (Apr 9, 2003)

seems like you do alot of high rep work, do you believe using high reps is more beneficial ?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2003)

> seems like you do alot of high rep work, do you believe using high reps is more beneficial ?



That is a tough question to answer.  It really depends on the person and your goals.  I feel that all rep ranges are good and beneficial.  I find that for me 8-12reps works the best.  Sometimes I do however go down to 6 reps and occasionaly as low as 2-3.  I like to cycle it from week to week, or every other week.  But 8-12 seems to have always been the range that works for me.  However, I don't lift for strength gains.  I use gains in strength as a means so gauge progress but I don't ever lift to try and get stronger in a particular exercise, say for example bench press or squats.  I would much rather lift, have the strength gains occur naturally, and concentrate more on body composition.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm telling you, you gotta do try and do a refeed over the weekend.  You're hungy cause leptin is way below your setpoint right now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2003)

> I'm telling you, you gotta do try and do a refeed over the weekend. You're hungy cause leptin is way below your setpoint right now.



JELLY BEANS........LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2003)

wed. 4/9  food

cals sligtly lower becuase it is a non training day.

5g creatine

m1
1 scoop optimum whey
4 egg whites
1/3c oatmeal
1tbsp natty pb

m2
1 ground turkey burger
1scoop egg protein
1/2c. brown rice(after cooking)
steamed broccoli

m3
1can albacore tuna
1 egg white
1tbsp flax
1 tbps cider vinegar
steamed broccoli
1/2 grapefruit

m4
1can chunklight tuna
1 whole egg
1/4c. oatmeal
1tsp flax
1/2 apple

m5
6oz chicken breast
1/4c kidney beans
romaine lettuce w/salad veggies
2tbsp newman's oil and vinegar

m6
1.25c cottage cheese
1tbsp heavy cream
1/2 apple

totals (not counting fiber ofcourse....why would anyone want to 
           count that shit any way?????)
2183 cals
242.5 protein
97.5 carbs
84.75 fat

45%p, 20%c, 35%f

should not have kept the cals this low.....hungry as hell.....probably will refeed this weekend for leptin sake and to shut yan up  


Started creatine last friday was and have been wondering what the hell is going on with it until today........
HERE IT COMES............................


GUT BLOAT


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2003)

thur 4/10-legs

I did a bit of a different leg w/o today than I normally do.  My training partner couldn't make it so I was lifting alone and I decided to try out some new stuff.  Ths workout was pretty draining considering the fact that I didn't try and use heavy weight.

5min. stationary bike to warm up

Squats (since I had no spotter I decided no to get crazy on this exercise because it scares the shit out of me.  I changes my stance a bit also.   Going from a shoulder width or slightly wider with feet turned out a bit to an about hip-shoulder width stance with feet facing directly forward.  Becuase of the new stance and no spotter I did not try to use any heavy weight.  In fact I find the new stance is a bit more difficult to perform the squat cleanly and requires more flexability of the ankle.  I want to keep working in it.)

185x13
185x10
185x8
135x16

Multi planer lunges

lunges (sagital plane) with dumbells in hand and back leg 
                                   balancing on wiss ball.
10x10
10x9
(that was hard to balance and coordinate a full range of motion with good form.....highly recomended)

side lunges (frontal plane) w/dunmbells
10x17
20x10

transverse plane lunges w/dumbells
10x15
12.5x10

superset
A. overhead squat (holding barbell)
B. Still leg dead lifts
1a. 20x11
1b. 205x8
2a. 20x12
2b. 205x7
3a. 20x10
3b. 185x8
(the overhead squat was another difficult exercise that not only challenged strength but coordination and balance....also highly recomended)

Single leg standing leg curl
40x12
50x10

this workoutwas difficult in a completly different manner than my ussual workouts.  Instead of increasing intensity by adding resistance I increased intensity by altering my balance and stability.....more training like this to follow.......whether Yan likes it or not


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2003)

thurs. 4/10 food

5g creatine

m1
1scoop egg protein
2whole eggs
4egg whites
1/4c shredded mozzarella
omlet veggies

m2
6oz chicken
1 hardboiled egg
1/4c shredded cheddar cheese
romaine lettuce
1tbsp newman's oil and vinegar

m3 (pre w/o)
1can chunklight tuna
1 egg white
1 whole egg
1/2c. oatmeal (before cooking)

m4(post w/o)
2scoops optimum whey
1/2c. raw uncooked oats
2tbsp cider vinegar

m5
1can albacore tuna
1tbsp flax
3oz sweetpotato

m6
1.75c cottage cheese
3-4strawberries

totals(not counting fiber)
2386 cals
287.5 protein
88 carbs
109.25 fat


----------



## Yanick (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> this workoutwas difficult in a completly different manner than my ussual workouts.  Instead of increasing intensity by adding resistance I increased intensity by altering my balance and stability.....more training like this to follow.......whether Yan likes it or not



You don't wanna get crazy with me 

I wanted to do some of that gay shit too, but i just didn't feel creative and did a basic w/o.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, Well,Well...public enemy#1 fancy meeting you here...........how was court?   (PS that workout was killer.......next week though, actuall the next two weeks I am lowering the volume (for me at least) and going for more power.  What do you think about that?)


----------



## Yanick (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well, Well,Well...public enemy#1 fancy meeting you here...........how was court?   (PS that workout was killer.......next week though, actuall the next two weeks I am lowering the volume (for me at least) and going for more power.  What do you think about that?)



Court was stupid.  I sucked up to the judge, she didn't take my license away and gave me the minimum on the fines.  Tack on another $85 to my debt-ridden ass.

Fuck lower volume, what're you some kindda pussy?  J/k, lower volume sounds okay, i'll probably do the shit you're doing, just thrown on an extra set or something, i'm really feeling good from there higher volume w/o's.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2003)

I feel good from them to...but I want to change it up a bit.  Also, since I am bulking (for the next week or two at least before a mini cut) I want to spend less time in the gym so that don't burn anymore cals......I wanna try and hang on to some weight.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2003)

fri 4/11 delts/traps/abs

This shoulder w/o got a little crazy but felt good.

Seated military press
135x12
155x5+1 forced rep
165x3+1 forced
145x5

(strength is starting to come back.....felt really good after this)

(okay this is were things get crazy.  I kinda stole this w/o from a worked out that DP posted a couple months back and I have been using it about once every 4-6 weeks.  I t is a real kiler but gets the job done.)

Dumbell side lateral raises 
Pyramids

3 weights, 3 reps each

1. 20,25,30,25,20
2. 25,30,35,30,25
3. 20,25,35,25,20
4. 20,25,30,25,20

4weights, 4 reps each

5. 15,17.5,20,25,20,17.5,15
6. 15,17.5,20,25,20,17.5,15
7. 15,17.5,20,25,20,17.2,15

drop set, 5 weights, 5 reps each
8. 25,20,17.5,15,12

That is a killer, felt like puking and was sweating/breathing hard.  But it was worth it, I love the veins. 

Superset
A. reverse peck deck
B. Neutral grip machine press
1a. 120x10
1b. 125x7
2a. 105x12
2b. 125x7
3a.90x15
3b.125x5

(now my delts are fried)

Calf machine shrugs
220x12
220x12
180x15
180x15

crunches for abs


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2003)

fri 4/11 eats

5g creatine

m1
1 ground turkey burger
1 scoop optimum whey
2 eggwhites
1/3c oatmeal(before cooking)

m2
1 ground turkey burger
1 scoop egg protein
1 tsp flax
apple

m3
1 can albacore tuna(6oz)
2 tsp flax
1 whole egg
1 egg white
1/4c brown rice (after cooking)

m4(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw uncooked oatmeal

m5
6oz chicken
1/2c brown rice(after cooking)
1 whole egg
1 egg white
2tsp olive oil
stir fry veggies (tomato, red and green peppers, scalions, pea 
                          pods, zuchinni, onions, mushrooms)

m6
1.75c cottage cheese
3-4 strawberries

totals
2379.5 cals
288.5 protein
108.5 carbs
81 fat

50%p, 20%c, 30%f


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2003)

sat. 4/12-arms

The intensity during this workout was absolutly crazy.  It even led Yan to proclain that I may be the first person he has ever seen pass out from an arm w/o.   I wasn't so lucky this time but maybe next week. 

Bi's (tri-set)
A. cambered bar curls
B. Hammer curls
C. straigh cablr bar curls, curling bar to forehead

1a. 70x15
1b. 30x10
1c. 70x12

2a. 80x10
2b. 35x4
2c. 60x10

3a. 80x9
3b. 30x11
3c. 60x10

4a. 80x7
4b. 30x12
4c. 60x11
(the hammer curls were pissing me off.........my grip kept on failing before the muscle was properly fatigued.)

Tri's (tri-set)
A. close grip bench press
B. reverse grip cambered bar skull crushers
C. overhead cambered bar extensions

1a. 155x8
2a. 60x11
3a. 40x5 (will do better...mentaly wasn't prepared for this one....need to turn up Van Halen louder in my walkman )

2a. 155x8
2b. 60x10
2c. 40x9

3a. 165x4
3b. 70x4
3c. 40x7

4a. 165x4
4b. 70x6
4c. 40x7

This was a crazy w/o, veins were supersized today.  I am really fried, in a good way though.  My arms feel like jello and the worst part was after this I had to go buy grocereis and cary them up to my 2nd floor apt.  That was a pain in the ass.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2003)

sat. 4/12 grub

5g creatine

m1
1 can chunk light tuna
1 whole egg
1 egg  white
1/3c oatmeal
2tsp. natty pb

m2
1 ground turkey burger
1 whole egg
5 egg whites
apple

m3
1 can albacore tuna
3oz. sweetpotato
1/4c shredded mozarella
romaine lettuce w/salad veggies
1tsp flax
2tbsp cider vinegar

m4(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw uncooked oatmeal

m5
6oz chicken breast
1/2c kidney beans
1/4c brown rice(after cooking)
1tbsp newman's oil and vinegar
romaine lettuce w/salad veggies

m6
1.75c cottage cheese
3-4strawberries

totals(not counting fiber)
2372.5 cals
288.5 protein
120 carbs
73.5 fat

50%p, 20%c, 30%f


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2003)

Okay, 2 weeks of bulking down.....This will be my body composition analysis and my look ahead to next week.

Analysis:

Well I weighed in at about 153.5lbs today.  That is a gain of 3.5lbs in 2 weeks.  I feel/look bigger.  I still have abs but they are blurred (creatine bloat no doubt).  Vascularity is still good and my strength/energy is on the rise.  If I can keep going like this hopefully I will hit about 156-157 in two weeks, at which point I will cycle down to a mini cut for about 2-3 weeks (mainly to drop the excess water which I am holding due to my higher carb intake) and see what kind of muscle I have added.

Looking ahead to next week (I need some opinions here people so jump in........does anyone read this thing?  Aside from the dipshit comments Yan makes doesn't anyone want to help me out?)

Okay, I am going to re-feed tommorow for the sake of raising leptin levels.....This could get ugly .  I am not going to count carbs or macros.  I am going to just simply over eat.  Probably a big bowl of pasta for dinner (I never eat pasta anymore and I am almost 100% Italian ) and I will also purchase a bag of jelly beans to munch on during the day.  Maybe some dried fruit and other stuff too.  I will post what I eat tomorrow.  I know the food choices aren't clean (not even a close) but, well, this is a bulk and I need to get leptin levels up so I may as well go down in a blaze of glory.

(now the part I need opinions with.....................
anyone......anyone.....bueller):

I have been bouncing the idea around in my head about trying protein cycling since I have never tried it before.  The idea behind it would be that since my protein intake is high (1.5-2g per lb bw) if I drop it down to about .8-1g perlb of bw for about 2-3 days my body will go into a nitrogen storage mode (lol or maybe it will just go catabolic??).   Then, when I go back to eating my usual amount of protein my body will absorb it more efficiently and hold onto/store more of it.   Any thoughts?  So on monday (after my re-feed day) I am going to carb deplete to a)make sure that my protein intake is going to be super high and b)drop some water becuase my carbs are going to be really high when I drop protein in order to meet my caloric needs.  I will carb deplete from mon-wed.  My carbs will be about 50-60g, most of them coming in my first meal and post w/o.  Then thurs-sat.  I am going to cycle off of protein.  Then I will go back to my regular clean bulk diet and see what happens.  Has anyone tried this? Do people ever read this thing?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2003)

Okay here is what I have eaten for my re-feed so far (ate lots of shit):

(omlet)
3 egg whites
1 ground turkey pattie
cheddar cheese
omlet veggies
salsa

1/2c oatmeal
1 apple
some natty pb

2 balance bars

1 burito

2small cartons of dried fruit/nuts trail mix

bag of jelly beans (still working on this one......might have to throw it out, don;t know if I can eat anymore)

Got food poisoning last night so my stomach is kind of wrecked.  Was unsure if I should re-feed today or not but decided priciples are principles so just go for it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2003)

c'mon people.......no ideas on protein cycling or my ideas for next week?????  anyone??????


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2003)

OK...I am a bit surprised that 1 gram of protein per lbs of bodyweight is half of what you normally do. Wondering if I should not up mine...but I do have a question...

what's with the jelly beans? Is that just a way to jack up your calories?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2003)

What I normally do is 1.5-2g per lb of bw.  I was thinking of dropping it down to 1g per lb of bw for a couple of days to cycle my protein.


jelly beans, lol, well.  Yeah, basically I needed to bump my cals up.  But there is more behind it, even though it just looks like some sort of sloppy type of cheat becuase seriously the other foods I have eaten today aren't that bad (especially since I am bulking).  Okay so why jelly beans:

a) easy way to get calories in
b)lots of carbs/sugar which is going to help me out strength and enrgy wise when I carb deplete for the next three days.
c) I needed to bump up my leptin levels.  I am eating around 2400-2500 cals and I am still hungry in between meals.  By bf% is still low and my leptin level needs to be raised so I purposley at all that sugar with the intention of spilling over into adipose tissue........I can't finish the bag though, I am really full and getting sick of them fast.  I am pretty disappointed in myself, I haven't even polished of half the bag yet.  lol...But I did what I needed to do.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2003)

> Do people ever read this thing?



Well I read this everyday.  I have never tried protein cycling so I wouldn't be able to give suggestions.

Personally I would have picked swedish fish or Twizzlers instead of the jellybeans.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2003)

LOL, sweedish fish and twizzlers are great choices, but I saw the jelly beans first when I walked into CVS, easter display.  My problem is that I think that I really want that stuff and it looks so good(probably becasue my diet is so void of sugar).  But once I start eating it I get a terrible stomach ache and can't finish them.  I can't tell you how many half eaten bags of candycorn or spicedrops I have thwon out.  The jelly beans are about to go into the garbage right now.   My brain wants the sugar but my body just rejects this shit  after a couple of bites......I gues that is best though.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey P-funk! 

Just read through your whole journal (yah, very busy at work  lol ), and I'm impressed!  
Keep up the good work! 

Jen


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Personally I would have picked *swedish*  fish or Twizzlers instead of the jellybeans.



Lol, great choice Jodi..  though, what is it ??(I should know that  )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2003)

They are similiar to gummy bears but I hate gummi bears.  They have this really sweet coating and they aren't as chewy as gummy bears.

Funky - Candy Corn Rulez!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2003)

I can't argue with ya there, jodi.  Candy corn does rule.  It is my favorite candy and is good year round.....unfortunatly I just can't find a way to work it into my diet.

Nike Girl....thanks for the read and the compliments.  If you have any suggestions please offer them up....don't work to hard.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> Nike Girl....thanks for the read and the compliments.  If you have any suggestions please offer them up....don't work to hard.



I will! not any right now though.. 

And, I never work too hard.. except in the gym..


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> But once I start eating it I get a terrible stomach ache and can't finish them.



Just speculating here, however, if you're having digestive problems with the (~90-99% sugar) candy, why wouldn't you substitute some super high GI foods? (e.g., fruits or fruit cocktails in syrup....something less extreme.)
Aw, just eat boy!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2003)

> Just speculating here, however, if you're having digestive problems with the (~90-99% sugar) candy, why wouldn't you substitute some super high GI foods? (e.g., fruits or fruit cocktails in syrup....something less extreme.)



I do use high gi carbs instead sometimes....it all depends on how i feel, what i crave..my re-feed can go either way.   Sometimes pasta, sometimes candy, sometimes rice or oatmeal, sometimes ben and jerry's frozen yogurt and sometimes cereal...It just depends on my mood at the moment I am in the store buying then food.  What ever catches my eye first.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2003)

4/14- chest

I am not going to post my meals today becuase they were really messed up.  I tried for the protein cycling and was eating only 1g of protein per lb of bw which means my fat and carb intake were extra high.  I feel like shit after today (you can read the post in the diet and nutrition forum if you are interested in the details.) so I am dropping the idea.  Tomorrow I am going back to my regular diet.  I am probably going to keep the carbs on the lower side for a few days to drop water which i am now retaining from todays failed attempt.

Okay, now to the chest workout.  First things first.  I felt like crap today after this diet, I was very sluggish and tired so it messed me up a bit.  Also my strength sucked today.  I know I always say I don't lift for strength but I know when I am not up to my bodies full potential.  After my first pathetic set of bench press I really wanted to cry, I really felt like just getting out of there.  I hope it was just from the high carb/fat diet I was on for the day.  Here it is:

bench press
205x6+1   
205x4
185x5
185x5

That was awful 

decline fleys
35x18 (oops, went to light )
45x12
45x9

Incline smith machine press (weight listed does not incude the bar)

140x10
160x6
170x4

high cable cross over
60x16
drop set
70x8, 50x10

This was upseting and depressing.....I am going catabolic just thinking about this workout.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I do use high gi carbs instead sometimes....it all depends on how i feel, what i crave..my re-feed can go either way.   Sometimes pasta, sometimes candy, sometimes rice or oatmeal, sometimes ben and jerry's frozen yogurt and sometimes cereal...It just depends on my mood at the moment I am in the store buying then food.  What ever catches my eye first.



(Grumpy Old Man Rant)
If that works for you, okay then, go for it. However, it just seems illogical, if not detrimental, to deviate so radically........ i.e., after all of the training and exercise in self dicipline, why put that junk into your system? I thought the BB diet was about consistency and quality.  nana: )

Oh, by the way, quit bitchin' about the workout .....you're starting to sound like DaMayor....Jeeze. The next one will be better.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes Dm, you are right, bb diets are about consistency and quality.  However I am also a man of science.   Sugar is sugar when it comes down to it.  I can either choose to refeed by eating 2c oatmeal, a banana, a sweetpotat etc.  which with all that fiber will a)probably fill me up before I can get the needed amount of calories for my refeed and b) with all that fiber send me running to the bathroom every 10min. for the rest of the evening.  Or I can choose to refeed with candy which provides a ton of calories with no fat in only a small amount.  Usually I'll refeed by eating a big bowl of pasta and a small bag of smarties or some sort of sugary candy and that works well.  This time I choose a burrito and jelly beans.....But sugar is sugar..

Stop bitchin????   It is what I do best and after all this is my journal.......more rants to come i'm sure.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> Stop bitchin????   It is what I do best and after all this is my journal.......more rants to come i'm sure.



Yeah. Yeah. I just didn't want to see another journal sink in a river of tears.....Like MINE did...if you recall.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

Funky, I want your diet, Swedish Fish, Jelly Beans and Pasta  

BTW - Sorry but I like calling you Funky


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2003)

that's cool I like being called funky.. 


I wish my diet consisted of swedish fish, jelly beans and pasta....Unfortunaty my diet is really clean, I don't want anyone to get the impression that I am a slacker on this stuff.  I am really strict with my diet but I also believe that when refeeding there are things that you can eat that make it a lot easier on yourself and are just as effective as eating an ass load of oatmeal..(which I have done many times before and have no problem with because oatmeal is one of my favorite foods)...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

Funky I'm only kidding with you, I understand your concept and know you eat clean.  

Don't mind DaMayor - He's a little slow!!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 15, 2003)

Funky ...no, I don't like that, P-Funk,

Would you recommend a similar re-feed for a lard butt like myself? I feel my BF loss has slowed down lately. I up'd my cardio, but maybe I need to refeed. 

is the high sugar approach one that you would recommend for chubby's? 

Sorry to clutter your journal with my questions.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2003)

Jodi, I knoe you understand, I'm just playing around in a "Funky" sorta way 

Pepper, don't be sorry, I stated in the begining that all questions, comments and suggestions are welcome.  

When was the last time you did a refeed?  I am not taking about a carb up but a refeed?  Refeed's can be strange and are dependent of bf%.  IE people with lower bf are going to refeed more often becuase there leptin levels drop quiker do to the fact that they have less bf.  People with higher a bf% are in a fed state more often becuase their bf% is higher.  However, a refeed may benefit them as well.  I say that yes you could use a sugary type of refeed but be careful??  Sugar is sugar but not all sugars are created equal.....  On refeeds I stay away from fructose (even though the jelly beans had fructose....god that was a bad example, I really opened up a can of worms here...lol, I just knew I could get away with the jelly beans in my diet).  Also stay clear of fat.  That is why ben and jerry's low fat frozen yogurt works well and so does cereal and skim milk..  Low in fat and not much fructose....You need to figure out how much sugar/carbs you need to ingest based on your body weight but just becareful not to go to crazy.  One reason that the sugar refeed may not work for most is because they lose control and can't handle the cravings so a one-two day refeed turns into a week of cheating.  I have never had this problem so I know I can handle it.  As for you, that is something that you need to decide.  How much weight are you losing per week still?  How much do you weigh?  How many cals/carbs are eating per day?  And finally, hoe often do you carb up?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2003)

4/15 back/calfs

barbell rows
135x12
155x10
185x4(damn it, stupif me i should have used wraps)
185x6(okay, better, got my wraps on)

superset
A. wide grip pull ups
B. close grip seated cable rows
1a. bwx7
1b. 140x6
2a. bwx7
2b. 130x6
3a. bwx5
3b. 120x9

Wide neutral grip pull downs
140x10
150x9+1 forced rep
170x6

decline dumbell pull overs
45x15
55x12

seated goodmornings
115x25
135x15
135x12

calf press
(The number of plates listed refers the number of 45lb plates on each side of the leg press sled..ie  3 plates=6 total 45lb plates)
3 platesx23
5 platesx15
6 platesx12
6 platesx10


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2003)

4/15 what i ate:

5g creatine

m1
1 scoop egg protein
1 whole egg
4 egg whites
1/4c. shredded mozzarella
omlet veggies
1/4c. oatmeal

m2
6oz chicken
1/4c brown rice (after cooking)
2 tsp flax
1 tbsp cider vinegar
salad

m3
1 can chunk light tuna
3 egg whites
1/3c oatmeal
1tbsp natty pb

m4(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c oatmeal

m5
1 can albacore tuna
1 whole egg
1 egg white
1 tsp flax
3oz sweetpotato

m6
1.75c cottage cheese
3-4 strawberries

totals
2357.5 cals
288.5g protein
102g carbs
79g fat

50%p, 20%c, 30%f


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay I have noticed some interesting things.  I have been getting stronger in stange exercise while I have either stayed the same or gotten a little weaker in others..  For example I have not really progressed on bench press but the amount of weight that I can do flyes with or dumbell press with has gone up??  I think the main reason for this, and the main reason that I have been gaining more size but not a crazy amount of strength is becuase I have been really focusing on making my form as strict as possible with very little cheating.  I see tons of people in the gym just throwing weight around knowing full well that they could not do half of that weight if they tried to use proper/strict form.....So why am I boring you with this??  This is why:

Sicnce the readers of my journal have made themselves more vocal in the past few days ( I really apprreciate the responses guys...thanks) I want to take a little poll to see what you guys think:

Is it more important to you to keep your form as strict as possible without unwanted movement or assistance from any other body parts..  Or do you let your form slide a bit and cheat a little for the sake of increasing muscle mass and moving some heavier weight?  What do you guys do/think??  Opinions please!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 15, 2003)

i say you cheat a little but not much.  keep a spotter nearby to control how much you cheat.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

> Is it more important to you to keep your form as strict as possible without unwanted movement or assistance from any other body parts.. Or do you let your form slide a bit and cheat a little for the sake of increasing muscle mass and moving some heavier weight? What do you guys do/think?? Opinions please!!



I prefer to stick with proper form but sometimes I tend to get pissed off and then I get sloppy.  I wish I had a partner to help me correct this.  I think for me it also depends on how much energy I have and how much sleep I got.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Searching for article...................


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2003)

DM, where is the article?  What is it about?

Jodi, what happens when you get pissed off, lol, do you squat like 300lbs??

RC, I usually train with a partner but I don't like to cheat if I have someone spotting me on an exercise.  In my opinion the spotter should be helping you mover the weight threw your sticking point, instead of you having to use body motion (cheating) to do it.

Thanks for the replys guys.  I feel that cheating is okay if it is used on the last couple reps of the last set of an exercise.  If you have to cheat right from the begining of a set though I think you need to drop the weight and go with something lighter that you can control better.

Anyone else?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

> Jodi, what happens when you get pissed off, lol, do you squat like 300lbs??



 No but that is how I manage 225 last week.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2003)

225lbs, way to go.....how was the form on those?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2003)

4/16- meals (non-training day, carbs a bit lower)

5g creatine

m1
okay, i made some protein pancaes today that were awsome.  The consistency was perfect...I wish I had some atkins no calorie syruo for them or I wish my calories allowed me to have soem cottage cheese on top of them....portion control sucks .
here was what was in them...this was breakfast

1 scoop optimum whey
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
1/3c oatmeal
1 tbsp natty pb
and add water to make a thick consistency.

m2 (not as exciting as meal 1 )
1 can albacore tuna
1 tbsp flax
apple

m3
1 ground turkey burger
2 oz sweetpotato
1 tbsp of sourcream
1 scoop egg protein
1 tbsp heavy cream

m4
1 can chunk light tuna
1 while egg
2 egg whites
1/3c oatmeal

m5
6oz chicken
1/4c shredded cheddar cheese
romaine lettuce w/salad veggies
2 tbsp newmans oil and vinegar

m6
1.75c cottage cheese
3-4 strawberries

totals (w/o fiber)
2367 cals
264 protein
83.5 carbs
98.5 fat

45%p, 15%c, 40%f

(can't wait until this weeek over so I can do a mini cut)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 225lbs, way to go.....how was the form on those?



Fine cuz I only did 4 -   anymore and it would have been sloppy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2003)

4/17 legs

this workout was fun and challenging

5 min. bike to warm up (i hate that shit )

leg press (the number of plates listed refers to the number of 45lb plates on one side of the leg press sled.   ie 3 plates means 6 total plates, 3 on each side......GOT IT!!!!)

7 plates x 11
8 plates x 7
8 plates plus one 25lb plate on each side x 2+1 forced rep

box step up with barbell across back
165x10 reps on each leg
185x10 reps on each leg

front squats (these are not my favotrite exercise and after the step ups were really difficult.  I was fried)

155x10
155x8
135x10

Superset

A. adduction machine
B. abbduction machine
1a. 90x15
1b. 90x12
2a. 100x16
2b. 70x20

Single leg stiff leg deadlift w/ a dumbell in hand (these are performed by balancing on one foot and holding a dumbell in your opposite hand. (ie balance in right foot and hold dumbell in left hand).  Your free hand is then placed on your hip and then you just perform the deadlifts.  this exercise is difficult becuase of the balance and control needed.  I highly recommend trying it out. )

40x10 reps each leg
40x8 reps each leg
30x9 reps each leg
30x 8 reps each leg

(exercises like that are fun because not only are they hard to do but they also piss off Yan, who would much rather do regular deadlifts and other power/strength exercises rather than doing exercises that focus on strength and stability.  Anytime you have a good workout and piss your training partner off it is a bonus )


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2003)

4/17 meals

okay my meal 5 was much more calories than the others.  I had to go out and buy two small bags of nuts to eat for the simple reason that I don't know what the fuck is wrong with me.  I am eating over maintenace cals, I am gaining yet I am still terribly hungry in between meals.  I can't explain it so I went and got more food.  Plus this is a bulk so I guess if you are hungry you may as well just eat.  

Also you will notice that today I utilized a post w/o insulin spike and I even consumed dextrose (in the form of pixie sticks and smarties ) and protein during my workout.  Why did I do this?  Basically, just for shits and giggles.  I purchased a small bag of pixie sticks and a small bag of smarties this morning to have in stock for my carb ups when I start my mini cut (starts this sunday).  So I just decided to have fun and do the old insulin spike.  Since I don't have the supplemental form of dextrose around, becuase I never use the post w/o spike, I used smarties and pixie sticks wich are pure dextrose just with artificial flavoring anyway.

5g creatine

m1
1 ground turkey burger
4 egg whites
1 grapefruit
1/4c shredded mozzarella

m2 (pre-w/o)
1 can of chunklight tuna
1 whole egg
1 egg white
1/3c oatmeal

Half way through w/o
7 pixie sticks (it sounds like a lot but that is really one serving.  
                       60cals/15g sugar)
1/2 scoop of optimum whey

m3 (post w/O)
2 scoops optimum whey
4 packs of smarties

m4
6 oz chicken breast
4 egg whites
3 oz sweetpotato
2 tsp flax

m5
1 can albacore tuna
2 tsp flax
1 apple
1 small bag of almond w/ raisens
1 small bag of honey toasted cashews

m6
1.75c cottage cheese
3-4 strawberries

totals (not counting fiber)
2855cals (and still HUNGRY!!!!!!!!??????? )
288 protein
183.5 carbs
94.5 fat

40%P, 30%C, 30%F


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2003)

4/18 delts/traps/abs

seated dumbell raises
60x12
70x4+1 forced rep
70x4+1 forced rep
75x3

Neutral grip front raises
27.5x10
30x6

seated straight arm side lateral raises
25x7+1 forced rep
20x9
20x8
20x8

Super set
A. Behind the back single arm side cable raises
B. High cable rear dets
1a. 20x10
1b. 30x18
2a. 30x10
2b. 60x5
3a. 40x5
3b. 40x11

Cable upright rows (rowing until bar is over forehead)
80x13
80x10
90x7

Dumbell shrugs
90x18
100x15
100x13

Abs giantset (3 sets)

a. crunches
b. crunches with feet in air
c. knee ups
d. swiss ball crunches


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2003)

4/18 food from yesterday

Okay, I am not going to bother listing my first five meals of the day becuase they are exactley like all the other meals listed in my journal.  However, I will jump straight to my last meal(s) of the day.

I think that my refeed last sunday was a failure becuase I wasn;t able to get all the calories I needed in due to the fact that my stomach was messed up becuase I got food posioning the night before.  So since I start my mini cut this sunday (more on that later) I decided  I need to properly refeed (read into that I cheated becuase I am bulking) becuase my hunger is off the charts and I am consuming over maintenace calories.


So I did it last night:   I WAS FINALLY ABLE TO GET FULL!!!!!!  (kind of).  Here is what I ate:

first I went to a resturaunt and ate a huge blue cheese burger with fries.  The freind I was with couldn't even finish his plate and I killed mine in about 10-15min.  Then I was still hungry???  So I ate a whole pint of ben & jerry's phish food frozen yogurt.  (that should do it right?)  Nope!!!!!!  still hungry.  Then I ate about 1.5c cottage cheese with 4 strawberries........then I was full!!!!!!   But about 1hr later I was still hungry.  so what did I do?  I went to bed hungry ........grrrrr.....need more food.


OKay that is it....I'll be back later after mt w/o to post it and my meals for today as well as give my body report and talk about what I am going to do on my refeed and my final thoughts about the effectiveness of this past three week mini bulk....(im sure you all are so interested )


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2003)

I almost forgot.  As I was sitting in the resturaunt with my freind, waiting for our burgers I was so hungry I actually left the resturaunt and went to the corner store to buy a power bar.  (does anyone else ever experience this kind of hunger?  especially when bulking?  when cutting it is expected.)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2003)

4/19 Arms

This time, instead of doing bi's first and then tri's I decided to do an exercise for bi's (verying number of sets) and then going to an exercise for tri's (verying numer of sets)

Standing dumbell curls
45x7
45x4
drop set
40x8, 30x15

Dips
bw+45x16
bw+65x10
bw+80x6
drop set
bw+90x6, bw x 9

Standing preacher curls (cambered bar)
80x10
80x8
80x4

Smith machine decline close grip bench press
(weight does not include bar)
140x10
150x7
160x5

Reverse grip standing preacher curl (cambered bar)
60x9
60x6

Reverse Grip tricep push down (i gues with a reverse grip it isnt a push down.......RG tri extension maybe? )
70x10
70x8
60x12

Superset (burn out)
A. cambered bar curls lying face down over incline bench
B. overhead dumbell extension

1a. 50x15
1b. 50x20


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2003)

I am not going to list my meals today because they are just like the other ones perviously listed (eggs, chicken, whey, cottage cheese, sweetpotato, oatmeal, etc..).

Tomorrow I start my mini cut, about 3 weeks long.  Right now my cals are in the high 2300 and somedays a bit over 24000.  So I am going to start my cut by droping them just a tad, down to about the high 2100, lw 2200 and maybe 2000 on non training days.  My only carbs are going to come in my first meal (1/3c oatmeal), 1.5-2hrs pre-w/o (2-3ox sweetpotato) and post w/o (1/3c oats).  On non training days the carbs will be in my first meal and one other meal after that during the day.  Obviously I am not refering to fiber here, which I consume a lot of when cutting however don't count.

Body analysis.  I have gained some good size so far and now I want to see how much is water and how much is actually real gains.  The scale at the gym is broken  so I have no way of knowing what my weight is.  I did weigh myself earlier in the week at another gym and I was 158lbs.  If I had to guess I would say I am pushing 160lbs, maybe even over it by now.  I will discontinue creatine for my cut so that i can drop water and see what I have left.  My vascularity has actually gotten even better during this bulk, which is cool.  I don't think I gained that much fat because my waist line really has not changed (my pants are still huge on me ).  So I want to see if I gained any muscle.

My thoughts on this bulk cycle.  For those of you that don't know (I don't think I said this in the begining) I was using the beverly nutrition macro ratio for bulking (50%p, 20%c, 30%f).  I think it is okay but I don't feel that there is enough carbs to make the protein anabolic.  Also the carbs are to low for me on a bulk and didn't provide me with enough energy/strength for my workouts.  My usual bulking ratio is 30%p, 50%c, 20%f.  This is the ratio I will use in three weeks, after my mini cut, on my next mini bulk.  Then I will compare the two and see which one is more effective.

I am scared about this cut becuase if I am hungry at 2400+cals I am going to freak when I drop them.  I hope I don't have to go below 1900-2000 cals for this cut or I am going to be hurtin' .


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2003)

4/20 (non-training day)

First day of cutting........this sucks, I am hungry as hell 

m1
1 scoop egg protein
1 whole egg
1 egg white
1/2c oatmeal

m2
6oz chicken breast
1 2/3 tbsp. newmans oil and vinegar
1 whole egg
romaine lettuce

m3
1 can albacore tuna
1 whole egg
1 tbsp. flax
steamed broccoli

m4
6oz chicken breast
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
5oz sweetpotato
2 tbsp. sour cream

m5
1.75c cottage cheese
4 strawberries

totals (not counting fiber)
2001 cals 
226.5g protein
66.5g carbs
72g fat

(can't wait till this three week mini cut is over so that I can go back to eating normal cals  )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

> can't wait till this three week mini cut is over so that I can go back to eating normal cals



 You just started today your in trouble.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2003)

> You just started today your in trouble.




I know, thanks .....My hunger is off the hook but mentally I am prepared.  I waited until about 10 min. before my second meal, a time when I am most hungriest, and went to the store and stood in front of all the oatmeal raisen cookies with $10 in my pocket (ready to make a purchase).  I stood there for about 5 min., until i just couldn't handle it anymore and then I just left with out buying anything.  That is when I know I am ready to cut, when metally I can handle my hunger in front of a possible cheat.......I love putting myself through pain


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

Well good for you   I'm glad somebody's got some will power around here.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2003)

So what no update today - those oatmeal cookies didn't get you did they?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay, sorry for the delayed update....I just started working at a new place so I have been really busy.  Plus the commute kind of sucks (due to the late night NY subway ride I have to take there it can be anywhere from 1hr-1hr and 30min.  So I have been waking ujp at 3am to get ready to leave by 3.45 to get to work at 5.30am ).

4/21

Oatmeal cookies didn't get me yet .   I can't remember my exact meals but I had 2100kcals with about 66g carbs and protein somewher in the mid 200g's, the rest being fat.....no cheating over here .

4/21 chest/abs

I am going light this week to give myself a break and as a way to get into my cutting.

Incline dumbell press
70x16
70x12
65x11

low cabke crossover
50x15
40x15
40x15

dumbell flyes (flat bench) dropsets
40x16, 30x8
40x12, 20x8
30x17, 20x8

Superset
A. hammer strength chest press (weight given represents the amt. of weight on each sid of the machine)
B. high cable cross over
1a. 70x12
1b. 50x12
2a. 55x11
2b. 40x17
3a. 45x12
3b. 40x16

peck deck
90x25
105x17


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2003)

4/22 meals

m1
1 ground turkey birger
1 scoop egg protein
1/3c oatmeal

m2
1 can albacore tuna
1 tbs olive oil
1 whole egg
steamed broccoli

m3
same as meal 2

m4
6oz chicken breast
3oz sweetpotato
2 TSP flax
3 eggwhites

m5 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/3c oatmeal

m6
1.5c cottage cheese
3 strawberries

totals (not counting fiber)
2133 cals
267.5 protein
56 carbs
82 fat

50%p, 15%c, 35%f

I'll update my workout tomorrow since I have to go to the gym and then go right to bed to wake up at 3am again 


Still hate cutting......I'M HUNGRY


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2003)

> I'll update my workout tomorrow since I have to go to the gym and then go right to bed to wake up at 3am again



I know the feeling.  I have to be at work for 4 am so I get up at 2:30 AM every morning.  And look its 9:45 PM and I'm still up


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2003)

> I know the feeling. I have to be at work for 4 am so I get up at 2:30 AM every morning. And look its 9:45 PM and I'm still up



God, that is the worst.  It is so hard to fall asleep early enough to get 8-9hrs.  And it is even harder to flip your days around so that you can go to bed and wake up at that hour.  Especially since my days are so inconsistent.  # days a week I have to be in at 5.30am (which means i get up at 3am) and then the other days are like afternoon shifts.  I have been up since 3am today.  Last night I tried to go to bed at 5pm.  I laid there for so long.  I didn't get to sleep until about 10.45pm.  I feel so damn catabolic.  I am about to take a nap since my day is done .


4/23 food (non-training day)

m1
1 scoop egg protein
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
1/3c oatmeal
1tsp nattty pb

m2
1 can albacore tuna
2 tsp flax
1 hard boiled egg
steamed broccoli

m3
same as meal 2

m4
1 can chunk light tuna
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
3oz sweetpotato
1tbsp sourcream

m5
6oz chicken breast
1 whole egg
1 2/3tbsp newmans oil and vinegar
romaine lettuce salad

m6
1.5c cottage cheese
3 strawberries

totals(not counting fiber)
2065.5 cals
260 protein
50 carbs
88 fat

50%p, 10%c, 40%f


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2003)

> God, that is the worst. It is so hard to fall asleep early enough to get 8-9hrs. And it is even harder to flip your days around so that you can go to bed and wake up at that hour. Especially since my days are so inconsistent. # days a week I have to be in at 5.30am (which means i get up at 3am) and then the other days are like afternoon shifts. I have been up since 3am today. Last night I tried to go to bed at 5pm. I laid there for so long. I didn't get to sleep until about 10.45pm. I feel so damn catabolic. I am about to take a nap since my day is done .



My day is done too and I've been up since 2:30 AM.   I'm actually heading to the gym now.  I guess I'm lucky because I only need 5 hours sleep and I'm good so going to bed around 9PM works fine for me.   I was on 3rd shift and I couldn't handle that so I'm glad I have these hours they are soooo much better.  I don't think I could handle the swing shift that you have.

I've come to like these hours actually.  Leave work at 12:30 and I have the entire afternoon to do what I want.  It will be great for the summer because I live only 35mins from the beach


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2003)

damn, 35 min. from the beach, that is sweet.

yeah my shifts suck.  Having the afternoons off is okay but I am to tired to do anything.  Plus i usually hang around at work for a couple os hours once my shift is over so i really don;t have much time off at all.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2003)

4/22 back;calves (light day)

almost fror got to list my w/o

spider rows (reverse grip)
70x18
80x13
85x13
70x12

superset
A. close grip pull ups
B. smith machine barbell rows (weight listed does not include the 
    bar)
1a. bw x 9
1b. 90 x 10
2a. bw x 7
2b. 70x13
3a. bw x 6
3b. 50x14

superset
A. wide neutral grip seated cable rows
B. behind neck wide grip pull downs
1a. 100x15
1b. 70x12
2a. 100x15
2b. 60x12
3a. 100x 16
3b. 60x12

straight arm cable pressdowns
60x15
60x12

lower back/core

3 sets prone cobra on swiss ball

seated calve raises (weight listed is the number of 45plates I had on)
3 plates x 10
2 plates x 23
2 plates x 19
2 plates x 17


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

> spider rows (reverse grip)



Whats that?

I hope you work into that swing shift better than I did.  I won't lie its hard thats why I'm working at 4 AM now, I couldn't handle it mentally or physically.  

I live in the best area, really.  35-45 mins from the ocean/beach (depends where you want to go.  35 mins. from Boston, 90 mins from the mountains.  Its really beautiful here.  Hey didn't you go to school in Boston?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2003)

> Whats that?



They are kind of like t-bar rows, except instead of standing and supporting yourself you stand but your chest is supported by a small bench and your arms hang down and you row up towards you (*like t-bar or barbell rows).  I don;t really like the exercise all to much so that is why I do it sometimes.  I figure that if I don't like an exercise there must be some reason why (usually becuase it is hard to do or it hits the muscle in a strange way) so I better just do everything.



> I hope you work into that swing shift better than I did. I won't lie its hard thats why I'm working at 4 AM now, I couldn't handle it mentally or physically.



Yeah, I haven't adjusted at all .  Tomorrow I have to be up at 3am again but today I didn't have to be up until 8am so it messed up my sleep pretty bd.  I need to get to bed soon  but i am not tired.  Ah well, I'll probably be fired in a couple of weeks anyway.......and this is only my first week at this place 





> I live in the best area, really. 35-45 mins from the ocean/beach (depends where you want to go. 35 mins. from Boston, 90 mins from the mountains. Its really beautiful here. Hey didn't you go to school in Boston?



Damn, sounds like you are in a prime location. 

I did go to school in boston but I hated boston while I was living there.  The people are to snotty and stuck up and the clubs are boring and the all close at 2am.....how lame.  But looking back on it now I guess it isn't all that bad.  Plus some of my favorite resturaunts are up there, in china town (pennang and pho pastuer).  

Where you live sounds really nice though, outside of the city.  I'd like to live up there too, it is really pretty, especially out in western Mass. and up through vermont and maine.  Maybe, after I get fired from this job I'll just move up to maine and live out my dream (to be a complete hermit ala henery david thoreau, live off the land and fish and just chill out and read.......ahhh the life )


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2003)

4/24 legs (light week still)

Okay, first off, doing legs light is a pain in the rear end.  I can barely walk right now. 

hack squats (the number of plates refers to how many 45lb plates were on each side of the hack sled.  ie 2plates=2 plates on each side aka 4 total plates)

2 plates x 16
2 plates x 16
1 plate and one 25 lb. plate x 22
1 plate and one 25 lb. plate x 27
1 plate x 20 (feet together for this set)

leg. ext.
70x15
70x19
70x16
70x16

(lactic acid........... )

dumbell still leg deadlift (this was rough becuase after so many reps with my quads I had a hard time stabalizing at the knee, everytime I bent down my knees would cave in a bit)

50x15
35x12
35x10

seated leg curl

70x16
70x14
70x12

(ugh, i hate doing light weeks, can't waite until this one is over )

that's it, short and sweet 

meals

m1
1 ground turkey burger
7 eggwhites
1 grapefruit
omlet veggies (no cheese ....grrr......I hate cutting, damn portion control )

m2
1 can albacore tuna (6oz)
1 egg white
1 tbsp flax
1 tbsp cider vinegar
streamed broccoli

m3
6oz chicken breast
1 hard boiled egg
1 2/3 tbsp newmans oil and vinegar
romaine lettuce salad

m4 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c oatmeal

m5
1 can chink light tuna
1 whole egg
4 eggwhites
1tsp flax
steamed veggies

m6
1.5c cottage cheese

totals (w/out fiber)
2052 cals
275.5g protein
45g carbs
83g fat

50%p, 10%c, 40%f

i hate cutting..........just gotta make it to sunday the CARB UP!!!!!!!!!!!!   Damn, I can't waite to eat some pasta


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2003)

> Damn, sounds like you are in a prime location.
> 
> I did go to school in boston but I hated boston while I was living there. The people are to snotty and stuck up and the clubs are boring and the all close at 2am.....how lame. But looking back on it now I guess it isn't all that bad. Plus some of my favorite resturaunts are up there, in china town (pennang and pho pastuer).
> 
> Where you live sounds really nice though, outside of the city. I'd like to live up there too, it is really pretty, especially out in western Mass. and up through vermont and maine. Maybe, after I get fired from this job I'll just move up to maine and live out my dream (to be a complete hermit ala henery david thoreau, live off the land and fish and just chill out and read.......ahhh the life )



I love going to the Martini Bars in Boston   I'm not stuck up though but then again I live in NH.  I don't know maybe I am stuck up and snotty   You think 2 AM is bad its 1:30 in NH  

I like NH the best out of all the NE states.  I complain about the cold here all the time but its a nice place to live - where's that global warming anyway j/k.  

Why do you anticipate that you are going to be fired already


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2003)

> Why do you anticipate that you are going to be fired already



Well, I am a personal trainer.   Now training people has never been my problem but I suck at the business aspect of it.....I don't sell myself well.  This gym is really really upscale and has high paying clientel, it kind of reminds me of a country club.  On floor hours they want me to walk around and offer my assistance to people, try and offer them a free personal training session and try and sell them a 12, 24 or 48 week training package (which is not a small amount of change).  This is a difficult task for me since I am a pretty shy guy and I also lack a lot of self esteem and confidence (doing this is just as hard as trying to pick up women at bars.....another tuff task for someone that lacks interpersonal skills like myself).  Also, I have a real problem asking people for money, I hate it, I refuse to even ask my parents for money, even when I am really down and out.  I would rather just offer my services for free becuase then there is less pressure on me.  This gym is pretty demanding as far as how many clients you can "rope in" and they will let people go if you don't reach the numbers that they want.  My manager keeps telling me "I don't care how smart you are.  You can have all the knowledge in the world but if you don't have the interpesonal skills to sell yourself then you are going to be the worlds best kept secret all your life."  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THAT???  I wouldn't mind that at all.  Then I don't have to be bothered with anything, (I am pretty anti-social if you can't tell all ready.....I mean seriously it is 10:15 on a friday night as I post this.   I don't do anything but read, workout and eat on the weekends.).  So I'll probably be canned soon on becuase I can't sell myself, I am to shy to walk up to people out of the blue.  I'm not mean or anything but chances are if you don't walk up to me and say something first then good luck waiting for me to come and talk to you.  Grrrrrr......I suck........now i am depressed, my life sucks, for some reason i am always falling short somewhere.  Things just never seem to work out for me.....Ah fuck.  

Okay, enough of my ranting (before I go in depth into my complete disgust with people and society and the world)

4/25 delts;traps;abs (light day)

behind the neck seated barbell military press (i did this becuase it was a light dsay and it made me remember why i don't do it more often.  This exercise hurts my shoulder to damn much)

95x16
105x14
110x10+1

cable sraight bar front raises
60x14
60x14
60x12
50x12

superset
A. Lateral cable raises
B. bent over rear delt raises
1a. 30x9
1b. 20x6
2a. 20x12
2b. 20x6
3a. 20x12
3b. 20x6

(tuff superset)

superset
a. neutral grip seated dumbell press
b. dumbell shrugs
1a. 40x18
1b. 70x25
2a. 50x11
2b. 70x20
3a. 50x10
3b. 70x15

crunches and hanging leg raises superset for abs.

meals

m1
1 ground turkey burger
7 egg whites
1 grapefruit
omlet veggies

m2
1 can albacore tuna
1 tbsp flax
1 wgg white
steamed broccoli

m3
6oz chicken breast
1 2/3 tbsp newmans oil and vinegar
1 whole egg
romaine lettuce salad

m4
same as m2

m5 (post w/o)
2 scoops wey
1/2c oatmeal

m5
1.5c cottage cheese

totals not counting fiber
2040.5 cals
260.5 protein
56 carbs
83 fat

50%p, 10%c, 40%


Sorry for the rant, maybe i need a perscription for my social anxiety disorder, or maybe i am just crazy, you be the judge.  I can;t wait to work all weekend and look like a dumbass wandering around the floor (the thing that sucks is when I train people, like at the other gym i worked at, they loved it, i put them through great workouts.  I am a good trainer just not a good sales person ....I sure wish my carb up was tonight....mmmmm comfort food )


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2003)

4/26 arms (light day)

last light day thank god.  I hate doing all of these reps. lol

Standing cmbered bar preacher curls (on flat side of the bench not on the angled side)
45x25
60x11
50x12

Dumbell skullcrushers
25x24
30x25
30x12

Superset
a. crossbody hammercurls
b. one arm reverse grip tricep press down
1a. 25x20 (with each hand)
1b. 40x14 (with each hand)
2a. 25x14
2b. 10x17
3a. 25x14
3b. 40x17

straight bar cable wrist rolls
50x23
70x16

straight bar cable wrist curls
70x21
90x14

I'm not going to post my diet becuase it is exactley the same as yesterdays.  My diet doesn't change when I cut unless I drop cals so it will ussualy always be the same but when/if I change something I will post it.  Tomorrow is a carb up (finally, I am about to fall over) so I will post whatever I eat.  The carb up will start around 7 or 8pm and last until I go to bed, probably around 10 or 11.



After the first week of cutting I weighed in at 156lbs.  Normally i would be nervous becuase that means I dropped 2lbs this week (I like to dry and stay around a .5-1lb lost weekly when cutting.  2lbs is a bit high IMO).  But since I have stopped creatine this week also the extra weight loss was probably just water so I am not that worried.  I wanna try and get down to about 153 in the next 2-3 weeks  and see how I look.  That would mean that I gained 3lbs of muscle (one pound for each week of bulking).  I would be happy with that.  If I am not satified with my look at 153 then I will cut for another week or 2 and try to drop down a bit more.  I look okay right now,  top abs are showing better after the water loss and the bottem abs are starting to come out also.  My vascularity is off the charts right now and my arms and shoulders have been getting really pumped and full looking.  I look a lot bigger than before so I am pretty satisfied right now......And I'll feel a lot better after I carb up


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2003)

okay, okay people..........CARB UP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

lets see what have i eaten and what am i going to eat?

okay,

1 detour bar (i didn't want this but i got hung up at work and i didn't bring enough meals with me to cover the overtime i was putting in so i had a quick fix)

some dried fruit (papaya and pinapple)
a few packets of smarties, pixie sticks and one pack of sunkist fruit gems (i love these)

for the main course I am having pasta with chicken (can't waite)

and my only confession (becuase jodi seems intested) i went out and bought a small 25cent four pack of oatmeal cookies...........and fuckin' "a" they had to be right next to a small 25cent four pack of coconut cookies so I bought those too
 

And that looks like all right now.....if there is more i will be sure to tell......there are no secrets in p-funk's journal!!


peace,
-Patrick


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

Funky...........

Anytime you need to rant you go right ahead.  We're here for all kinds of support and not just BB.  I've had countless rants myself.   So rant away, were here to listen! 

I hope things workout for you.  You are a very knowledgable person and just on here alone you help many people.   I was thinking that maybe other PT's here like w8 or FF may have some pointers on how to sell yourself or at least some ideas on how to make the approach to perspective clients.  Just trying to help.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2003)

hmm, i didn't even think about that......good lookin' out.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well, I am a personal trainer.   Now training people has never been my problem but I suck at the business aspect of it
> 
> ......Things just never seem to work out for me....
> ...



I can understand your frustration with the "self promotion" thing. Here in the land of the "Good Ol' Boy System", we see entirely too much emphasis put on how one looks, who one 'knows', and how prepared and polished one's B.S. package is. 
Unfortunately, we all, at least to some degree, _have_ to promote ourselves if working with the public. You just need to figure out _your_ approach. No big deal. You love weight training, right? Okay, sell _that_ . I've always been able to sense your dedication and enthusiasm through your writings here @ IM.....you don't seem to have a problem communicating, you're knowledgeable, and relatively mature for a guy your age....take advantage of these good qualities. No Big Deal....
If you can convey, or _share_ , your love of training with these perspective clients....enthusiasm is contagious, y'know. Just be yourself,man! Now, you still have to polish up a few things, but you don't have to sell your soul to develop a clientele base....match the hatch, if you will. That is, fit within the 'class' of each individual client. Okay, enough for DaMayor......just share with the people, P! Give 'em a freebie, preach the benefits. 
You're too young to be tainted by the system,man. *You got it! ...So just do it!*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice Pep Talk DaMayor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nice Pep Talk DaMayor!!!!!!!!!!!!



I owed him a couple.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words DM.  They are much appreciated .
I had a client today (I gave her a free training session).  She is a marathon runner that wanted to work on her lower back and core stability becuase her lower back in always sore (probably from running 10miles a day on pavement).  So I gave her this killer core stabalization workout and at the end she said "wow, that was amazing.  I have never had a workout like that.  If I was going to train with a trainer I would train with you but I have no money I recently had to drop out of law school because of my lack of funds .  I felt really bad for her.  But on the plus side my manager gave me a regular client .  So that is cool.  I also have a client tomorrow morning, hopefully I can bring him on as a regular paying client (the worst part is at the end of the session when I discuss rates with them ).   I also trained this women today that is trying out the gym for a week before she decides if she wants to join.  She has dislocated knees and they tend to pop out of the joint.  She said she doesn;t know what to do to excercise her lower extremity.  I gave her a workout ands she said "oh my god, I never thought I would be able to do stuff like this.  My knees feel great too, this is awsome."  See, the training isn;t the problem, asking for the $$$ is.  But hopefully I can pick up some regular clients (I was always getting in trouble at the gym I worked at before this one for giving out to much free information.  Is there anything wrong with being a nice guy??).



Okay, thanks for the great replys everyone.  I really think the world of you guys .

Here is my new split (it is about that time to mix it up)
I am doing a 2 on, one off, 3 on, one off.

mon-chest/bis
tues-back/tris/abs
wed-off
thurs-delts/traps/forearms
fri-legs
sat-chest/bis
sun-off
then it picks up were it left off
mon-back/tris/abs
tues/delts
etc......4 week to complete the cycle then a new split.

bench press (tried a really wide grip today so my weight is crap...*note to self.  never use a wide grip again, it sucks)
185x10
205x4+1
205x3

transverse/sagital plave dumbell presses (this is alternating presses btw. to planes of motion.  Do a regular dumbell press then as you are coming down rotate your hands to a neutral grip.  Then press a neutral grip press and as you are coming down rotate back to a normal(pronated)grip...these are killer)
60x13
70x7
70x6

incline flyes
50x12
50x8

mid cable crossover
60x12
dropset
50x14, 30x12

bis

barbell curls
85x9
70x10
65x8

reverse grip cambered bar curls
40x15
50x8
50x8

cable curl (dropset)
80x15, 50x8

My chest and arms got an awsome pump.  I look a lot bigger and am getting pretty cut after only one week of cutting.  My veins were huge today. 

I am thinking about continuing my cut with out going low carbs and instead doing a 24hr re-feed once a week.   I am tired of low carbs but I just can;t decide if I want to change or not.  My meals today are the same as last weeks.

peace,
Patrick


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey man, just let your self off of the hook for a minute. Sounds like you're psyching yourself out somewhat. Just take the time to sit down and go through some typical client stereotypes....develop an approach for the various demographics....age, sex, income...etc. 
In order to be successful, you have to emulate those who are already successful....might not be a bad idea to drop GoPro or DP a line....shouldn't be a conflict of interests.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2003)

I am great at psyching myself out .  Thanks for the advice DM.

4/29-back/tris/abs

This is the first time in a long time that I have used a split which pairs muscle groups .  I find it exhausting to hit the second muscle group (in this case tri's) after pounding out the first muscle group, even though I am lower/adjusting my volume accordingly.  Oh well, after the 4 week cycle is complete I'll see how I feel at the end of it all

Close grip pull ups
bw+5x10 (really easy, need more weight)
bw+15x11
bw+25x7

one arm dumbell row
90x9
90x8
80x8

superset
a. wide grip seated cable row (palms facing down)
b. wide grip lat pull down
1a. 110x12
1b. 150x5
2a. 130x9
2b. 130x6
3a. 130x10
3b. 110x8
4a. 130x8
4b. 100x8

deadlifts
225x7
205x6
(this exercise always scares the shit out of me)

skull crushers
90x9
90x8
90x7

tricep press down
80x8
60x10 (form was strict as hell....no cheating)
60x10
60x10

overhead reverse grip cambered bar extensions
40x15
40x15


Body weight today was 157lbs.  Looking a lot leaner already.  Tomorrow night is another carb up (I carb up every third and fourht day.  IE every sunday and wed. night).  I'll keep it clean this time.  Probably 1.5-2c oatmeal, 1 banana, and 1 apple.  My back looked really big today and I have some new cuts and peaks and valleys starting to show back there that I didn't have before.  I am pretty psyched to finish this cut up and see how I look.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2003)

Okay, today is a non training day however I have something to report about my body and my mind.

I believe, although not diagnised, I suffer from body dysmorphia.  I hate the idea of bulking because I can't stand adding any fat but I also look and feel fat when I actually may not be.  Even though when I give my body analysis at the end of the week I say that I am STARTING to get cut and look veiny I think that is only in my head.  What the real problem is is that I am already cut and I see mysef as still having fat to lose so I end up cuttin glinger than I need to and I even end up ruining my bulking phase becuase of fear of consuming to many calories and adding fat (i mean really, I was eating 2500cals and still hungry and needing to refeed and that was while bulking.  Somehting isn;t right with that picture).  So what is my point you ask?  I am officially taking myself off of my cut today and slowly raising my cals up and adding more carbs ("f" this low carb b.s.) after the scary I had today.  I was at work in a room with a couple of new personal trainers as our manager was talking about taking peoples body fat% with the calipers.  He needed a volunteer to do the skin folds on and no one seemed confindent enough to jump up infront of everyone and take their shirts off.  In the room was a freind of mine, also a personal trainer at the club, who holds a master degree in nutritional science and biology (he is extremly knowladgable and runs his own nutrition company as well as doing some training).  He recently moved back to NYC after living in L.A. for a number of years were he was a trainer and also trained and did nutrition for a number of NPC pro bodybuilding competitors.  As of late we have been discussing me competing etc.  So he is taking on the difficult task of trying to help me bulk up right now.  He knows that I am on a mini cut and he constently tells me that I am really lean already and don't need to cut anymore because I amy be or am going to be catabolic.   Anyway, he knows that I am not embarrased to take my shirt off infront of a room full of people so he volunteered me to have my bf% taken becuase he needed to get the reading so that we can talk about the next phase of my diet.  So I go up there.  Now in my messed up head I look in the mirror and feel that I am fat and gross after bulking for three weeks (keeping in mind that I feel that over 10%bf for a male looks fat).  So my manager starts doing the skin folds and demonstrating how to do them for everyone.  (I know these things can be a little off however my manager calibrated the machine himself and is extremly knowledgable).  So he gets doen I am like here it comes like 16%.  But what he said scared the shit out of me.  He said "Okay pat you are 5.8% bf".  My first reaction was like noway that is wrong!!!!  But it wasn;t wrong.  My friend was sitting infront of me with this huge smile on his face saying "see I told you so, quit cutting now and start eating, you are going to b catabolic if you aren't already.  You can't cut for to more weeks!!!!"


I still don't feel right though.  I still think I look fat????

Anyway I am off my diet and I am eating clean healthy carbs/calories.  I am also going to eat organic whole grain bread and cereal.  I bought a box of fiber one and a box on Uncle Sam cereal.   Uncle Sam is probably the best cereal you can eat.  It is certified low glycemic by the glcemic reaserch institute.  Each serving has  2000mg of Omega 3.  It is basically whole wheat kernels and flax seeds.  It has 38 total grams of carbs, 10 of which are fiber and less than zero are sugar.  This stuff is unprocessed and a really healthy source of carbs.  I will have skim milk with my cereal.  I am not concerned about the sugar in skim becuase with all that fiber and flax and becuase I will also have lots of eggwhites (protein) to round out the meal the GI is bull shit.  I just don;'t want my saturated fat to come from milk, I'd rather get it from red meat, cottage chesse, cheese etc.....so the milk is fat free.

I am going to start at 2100kals per day (breakdown is around 40%p, 50%c, 10%f) and slowly raise the cals and hopefully I don;t add to much fat to my already bloated and fat body (as far as I can see at least, aparantly no one else sees it).

PS.....tonigh is carb up .....I have 2c oatmeal, 1 apple, 1 small banana and a couple pieces of dried pinapple.

peace,
Patrick


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2003)

P-funk, I have found it IMPOSSIBLE to judge my level of fatness objectively. It is simply too easy for you to be impacted by your bias. My bias was that I was not as fat as I really was. It was not until the unbiased friend said something that got me thinking.

I think you should find a friend you trust and use their eyes. Sounds like you have one of those already.

If you BF% is anywhere near that low you should get off of that cut. Good decision.

No Jelly Beans?


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Hey man...relax. I think that you are just so intensely focused on your goal to get big, and yet remain lean, that you've just gotten a little bent out of shape. I seriously doubt that you have any clinical psychological conditions. Pat, you're what, 23? Dude, there's no rush. Like I said before....let yourself off of the hook a bit. If you are truly concerned about dysmorphia, then talk to somebody who has been in the game for a while. .....Do whatever makes you comfortable. Hang in, my man!


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2003)

> No Jelly Beans?



lol....naw, no jelly beans this time.  Gotta keep it clean so that i can make some solid gains.  (I wish though )



> Hey man...relax. I think that you are just so intensely focused on your goal to get big, and yet remain lean, that you've just gotten a little bent out of shape. I seriously doubt that you have any clinical psychological conditions. Pat, you're what, 23? Dude, there's no rush. Like I said before....let yourself off of the hook a bit. If you are truly concerned about dysmorphia, then talk to somebody who has been in the game for a while. .....Do whatever makes you comfortable. Hang in, my man!



I know what you mean man.  I am just incredibly anal about my diet, training and body composition (if you couldn't tell already).  I think part of the problem was that I was gaining weight during my bulk.  My arms and chest were getting bigger (but my waist size hadn;t changed a bit) so I just assumed that I had to be gaining some fat in there.  So I got paranoid and started cutting.  I think I may have actually gained lean muscles since my body weight is higher but my bf% is relativley the same as well as my waist size.  At any rate I am bumping my cals up and my carbs back up to some normal level slowly over the next 2 weeks.  Today I feel really good after eating normal amounts of carbs. 

thanks guys.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2003)

5/1 delts and traps

dumbell press (seated
65x10
70x5
70x5

dumbell rear delts lying face down on incline bench
25x9
20x12

lateral raises
25x11
25x8
drop set
25x8, 20x7, 10x6

dumbell shrugs
100x16
100x14
100x12

behind back cable lateral raises
10x10
10x10
10x8


diet today

m1
1c. uncle sam cereal
1c. skim milk
5 egg whites

m2
6oz chicken breast
steamed broccoli
6oz sweetpotato
1tsp. flax

m3
1 can albacore tuna
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp cider vinegar
steamed broccoli

m4 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c oatmeal

m5
1 can abacore tuna
1tsp mayo
1 tbsp cider vinegar
2 pieces organic whole bread

m6
1.5c cottage cheese

totals (not counting fiber)
2066.5 cals
243.5 protein
134.5 carbs
55.5 fat

cals up a bit (will get higher), carbs a a lot .mmmmmmm carbs 

50%p, 25%c, 25%f......ahh, a much happier ratio.  Can and will bring carbs up a bit more and lower fat and protein intake slightly.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

> I believe, although not diagnised, I suffer from body dysmorphia



I'm pretty sure I do to.  Last year I was approx. 13-14% (maintaining) and DP even saw pics and said the same thing but I still felt like I was fat.  So I know exactly what you mean 



> as far as I can see at least, aparantly no one else sees it



Well lets see some new pics and let me...........err................us make the judgement.


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

Careful Pat! She's a MULTI!


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

Stop spreading rumors like that


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

I would never do such a thing!


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2003)

> Well lets see some new pics and let me...........err................us make the judgement.



Watch it over there or I'll tell fitfreak   



> Careful Pat! She's a MULTI!



Dm, always causing trouble


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

What 

I was simply saying I could evaluate your progress if you would like


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2003)

I will defenitly post some new pics but not yet.  It is not time.  I am trying to get bigger and thinking about maybe doing a show some time over the winter or next january or febuary, depending on how much size I can gain.  When I go to a pre-contest diet I will be sure to post some shots at the begining and the end for you. 

5/2 legs

short and sweet......the intensity sucked on this workout.  I have been up since 3am so I was really tired.  Plus I am using lower weight on squats becuase I really want to work on getting down deep and getting my flexibility better.  So I can't squat as much as I was before.  I hate how when ever you change something, even one small thing, it is like starting over.  It is for the best though.  It should really help my quad sweep and thickness out.

3min. bike to warm up

squats
205x11
225x5
205x8
185x10
185x11
185x8
135x12
135x12
135x10
135x10

Stiff leg deads
135x12
185x8
205x6
205x5
135x8

single leg leg press (th number listed represents the plate that is on each side of the sled)

25x11 (with each leg)
25x10
25x10

standing calve raises
160x16
200x10
200x10
200x9

I was to tired to really focu on this workout properly

diet today

m1
1c fiber one
apple
3/4c skim milk
1 whole egg
3 eggwhites

m2
6oz chicken breast
6oz sweetpotato
steamed broccoli
1tsp flax

m3
1 can albacore
steamed broccoli
1 tsp flax
1 tbsp cider vinegar
2 slices organic whole grain bread

m4
1 can chunk light tuna
1 whol egg
2 egg whites
1 grapefruit

m5(post workout)
2 scoops optimum protein
1/2c oatmeal

m6
1.5c cottage cheese

totals (not counting fiber)
2144.5 cals
245.5 protein
168 carbs
45.25 fat

50%p, 30%c, 20%f

Also becuase I was up for so long today I had sometime in between two of my meals to fit in a mini snack so that everything got paced out.  I had a small bag of unsalted peanuts which bumps my cals up to about the mid to high 2400s so that is pretty good except for the fact that I think I still need more cals becuase i am still hungry as hell .


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2003)

5/2 chest/bis/abs

Incline dumnell press
75x13 (oops to many reps.....hate it when that happens )
85x8
90x6

Dumbell flyes
55x10
55x8
55x10 (more reps this set than the second set?  My friend I was training with was yelling and really got me fired up so I was able to push past "failure" )

Superset
a. peck deck
b. neutral grip machine press
1a. 165x7
1b. 110x8
2a. 120x10
2b. 80x11

bi's

cambered bar curls
70x12
80x8
70x12

superset
a. cambered bar curls
b. hammer curls (dropsets)
1a. 50x20
1b. 30x3, 20x6
2a. 70x12
2b. 30x2,20x8
3a. 90x9
3b. 30x4, 20x13

throwing medecine ball crunches 3sets
superset (3 sets)
a. weighted crunches
b. hanging legs raises

During this workout I had the best pump I have ever had!!!  I was working on my posing and my veins and cuts were looking better than ever.....not to mention bigger.  I weighed in at a very dry 156lbs this morning which is goos considering all the carbs I have been eating.  My size and strength has shot up this week and I feel awsome.  Calories wise I am hitting about 2500cals a day (still hungry though  ). I am going to keep on raising the cals up and monitoring my weight.  I feel really good so far.


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2003)

I'd be careful Pat. Now since you're *old* and all, that metabolism is bound to give up the ghost.  

Sounds like you're making progress! Great work, man!


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2003)

> I'd be careful Pat. Now since you're old and all, that metabolism is bound to give up the ghost.



I know man....I am waiting to just blow up and stay there forever.



> Sounds like you're making progress! Great work, man!



Thanks.  I'm trying.  


5/4 back/tris

This morning I weighed in at 159lbs.  Hopefully I will hit 160 by the end of this week.  That would mean that I have gained about 10lbs in just under 10 weeks!!!!!   I just have to get over the fact that I am going to start putting on a little bit of fat.  I need to get some good size on me so I can look good for my show.  I hope I can get up to 190lbs and keep my bf% at or a little below 10%.  But realistically it may balloon up to 12% .  This moringin I had some really good morning cuts and got a great pump and looked bigger.  I feel good right now and haev lots of energy in the gym, plus my strength is really starting to go up with the addition of the extra carbs in my diet.

Wide grip puill ups
bwx8
bwx8
bw+5x6
bw+5x6

(the strength gain here is that I am doing the same amount of wide grip pull ups (I am much weaker on these than chins or close grip), and even adding 5lbs, and I am alomost 10lbs heavier. 

Close grip T-bar rows
115x8
125x7
125x7
115x8

Superset
a. hammer strength seated rows (pronated grip)
b. hammer strength lat pull down
1a. 70x12
1b. 70x70
2a. 80x7
2b. 70x6
3a. 80x8
3b. 70x6

back extensions
130x12
150x8
150x8

2 sets of stability ball cobras

tris

smith machine close grip bench press (weight doesn't include the bar)
110x9
130x6
130x6
140x5

Reverse grip pressdown
60x11
60x10
50x10

burnout set
rope press downs
40x8, 20x9

some crunches for abs

food

I worked out first thing in the morning today so meal one wasn't until 30min after my post workout whey.  I drank the whey with out carbs or fat today after my workout becuase i when home and prepared my next meal since I was behind schedule a bit.

pre workout
1 scoop optimum whey
1tsp flax

post workout
1scoop whey

m1(1/2hr later)
1c. fiber one
3/4c skim milk
3 strawberries
1 whole egg
6 egg whites

m2
6oz chicken breast
4oz sweetpotato
2tsp olive oil
steamed broccoli

m3
1 can albacore tuna
1tsp flax
steamed broccoli
1tbsp cider vinegar
2 slices organic whole wheat bread

m4
6oz chicken breast
3/4c oatmeal
1tsp natty pb

m5
1.5c cottage cheese
apple

totals (not counting fiber)
2109 cals
245.5 protein
150.5 carbs
51.5 fat

50%p, 30%c, 20%f

(I also had a couple of teaspoons of natty pb in there randomly becuase I was super hungry btw. meals.......or were they tablespoons......AH, who gives a shit, I'm bulking )


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Its good to see you decided to pretty much stick to a clean bulk.  Every guy I know that tries to bulk always ends up putting on too much fat and I've tried to explain the purpose of a clean bulk but I'm just a girl and I don't know nothing.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Its good to see you decided to pretty much stick to a clean bulk.  Every guy I know that tries to bulk always ends up putting on too much fat and I've tried to explain the purpose of a clean bulk but I'm just a girl and I don't know nothing.



I agree. Good job P.

And Jodi.....girls know stuff.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys.  It is hard keeping the bulk clean.  I know a lot of guys that bulk with a lot of crap as well.  It is so easy to do becuase you diet so hard and then you start consuming a ton of cals and it is easy to just say "oh well, I am eating all this food, mat as well get my cals from these oatmeal cookies also ".

I am to tired (woke up at three today and gotta do it again tomorrow) to post my meals.  My cals are up around and may have broken 3000 today.  The way I keep my bulk clean is that I eat my regular meals which amount to about 2200 or 2300 but I am still hungry between meals so I eat peanuts or peanut butter or throw some extra coittage cheese in there.  So I don;t know if you guys consider those snacks clean or not?  I do becuase I could be eating wafflles or ice cream if I wanted.....and trust me I do want to but I am strong.  But today I didn't have enough meals, sice I was up at 3am, so I had to eat a low carb protein bar (labrada lean body banana split).  I was so pissed, the other trainers were laughing at me becuase I look so angry while I was eating it.

5/6 delts, traps, forearms

Okay, I am not doing anymore shoulder presses or front delt work for awhile.  It gets hit pretty hard n chest day and my front delts are really overpowering.  I am working on bringing my rear and side delts more so that i look even when i hopefully step on stage.

seated straight arm lateral raises
25x10
25x8
20x9
20x9
20x9

seated bent over rear delt dumbell raises
15x12
20x8
20x9
15x11

cybex lateral raises
90x12
110x6
110x5

supine pullups
bw x 15
bw x 11
bw x 11
bw x 10

barbell shrugs
135x18
225x12
225x10
225x10

forearms
superst
a. barbell reverse grip wrist curls
b. reverse grip barbell curls
1a. 45x19
1b. 45x7
2a. 45x13
2b. 45x7
3a. 45x12
3b. 45x5

tomorrow non training day but big workday................Gotta wake up at three, go in to do a foor shift from 6-9am, then have to stay at the gym for some free classes that they offer the trainers (love that fee education )from 9-11am.  Then hang out until 2pm for a forum at the gym and then I have clients until 9pm.  Blah........probably won't be able to check in so I hope you all have a great day. 

peace,
Patrick


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2003)

To tired to list meals again but I have been consistently going over 3000cals and I am still getting hungry.   I am gaining size though so that is really good.

5/8 legs;calves;abs

dumbell squats
55x11
65x9
65x9
65x8

dumbell stiff leg dead lift
45x10
45x10
55x8
55x7

smith machine squats (legs way out in front and stance wide as hell....goin' deep in the hole )
weight does not include bar
90x10
110x10
130x7

side lunges w/dumbell
20x10
20x10

standing calve raises
240x10
280x8
rack x 8
rack x 7
rack x 8

crunches and ball crunches for abs

GOOD NEWS!!!!!
After working on my core stabalization and balance for some time today was the first day I successfully stood on top of a swiss ball.  I can't waite until shoulder day on monday to try and do dumbell presses while standing on top of a swiss ball


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> After working on my core stabalization and balance for some time today was the first day I successfully stood on top of a swiss ball. I can't waite until shoulder day on monday to try and do dumbell presses while standing on top of a swiss ball



Cool but ummm what made you think about trying to do this anyway.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2003)

A number of things made me think about doing it acually.  One of them was that I saw some pictures of Paul Check doing front squats on top of a swiss ball and it looked cool.  Then i asked my manager at work about Paul Check and he got piseed becuase he said that Paul Check does that stuff but uses light weight.  Then he grabed a ball stood up on it and started to do heavy cable chests presse and shoulder presses.  It look awsome so I decided that I wanted to work on that.   What also made me think about doing this was that you can only go so far with variables like resistance, reps, sets, intensity until you platuae (how do you spell that word...lol?).  Then you need to add a new variable, things like challenging the bodies stabalization and balace mechanisms.  So that is what I have been working on.  Doing things like this improve core stability as well as overall fuctionality in daily life.  And trust me, after working on stuff like this, when you go back to a normal lifting exercise your strength is much greater.  Doing things like this also recruit more muscle fibers since you need greater stability.  This leads to a higher caloric expenditure during the exercise.  I reall break a sweat doing exercises on the stability ball, it is tough as hell.

5/9 chest,bis
(more stabalization work during my chest w/o)

bench press
185x10 (warm up)
205x10
225x7
245x3

mid cable crossover while kneeling on top of stability ball 
20x15
30x12
30x12
30x14 (stability got better on this set)

Declin flyes
40x13
50x10
50x10

Canle Neural grip chest press balancing on one foot (more stabalization )
60x11
60x8
60x8

dumbell curls
45x6
35x11
35x10

superset
A. cross body dumbell hammercurls
B. bent over dumbell curls
1a. 27.5x12 (with each hand)
1b. 20x7 (with each hand)
2a. 27.5x7
2b. 20x5
3a. 27.5x7
3b. 20x4

bodyweight was 162lbs today.....getting up there, some fat gain though, abs aren;t as visible and slightly bloated....Going to stay in caloric surplus next week but back off a bit and matbe back off a bit on carbs to lower bloating.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2003)

I'd fall flat on my face.  Sounds cool though but I just can't even imagine kneeling on the ball never mind squatting.


----------



## Malachor (May 10, 2003)

when did all this crazy ball stuff get introduced into lifting.  i'm with Jodi, I would fall on my face constantly.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2003)

I'm not sure when the ball stuff got introduced into weight lifting but it is really fun and cool.............and yes falling on your face happens from time to time 


5/11 back;tris

eating all the extra cals/carbs has really kicked my strength and energy up.   I felt stronger in this w/o then I have in a while and even hit some good numbers on dips and dumbell rows.  This new split is really kicking ass.

close grip pull ups
bw+20 x 10
bw+30 x 8
bw+45 x 4

(bw+45= a new personal best 

one arm dumbell rows
90x11
100x10
100x7

superset
a. wide grip cable rows
b. wide grip lat pull downs
(the rack doesn't have the number of pounds on the plates it just has numbers so that is what is listed)
1a. #9x12
1b. #12x 6
2a. #10x9
2b. #10x5
3a. #10x9
3b. #8x8
4a. #10x10
4b. #8x7

(my back poump was intense after this my w/o partner said that he could see the veins in my back )

tris

dips
bw+90x6
bw+100x5+1
(new personal best )

skull crushers
90x10
90x8+1
90x7

reverse grip press down (straight bar...again there is no weight listed so all i have to go on is the plate number)

#10x11
#11x8


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2003)

5/12 delts/traps/abs

supreset
A. cable side lateral raises
B. high cable rear delt
1a. 30x12
1b. 40x12
2a. 40x6
2b. 50x7
3a. 30x9
3b. 50x6
4a. 30x7
4b. 40x8
5a. 30x7
5b. 40x7

Dumbell isolated side raises with working arm hanging over incline bench
15x9
10x12
10x14

Dumbell rear delt raises lying face down on swiss ball
10x15
10x12
10x12

Supinated grip dumbell military press while kneeling on swiss ball
5x12
10x11
10x15 (balance got a lot better by the last set)

smith machine wide grip upright row (weight not counting bar)
50x12
70x8

weighted crunches and reverse crunches superset for abs


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2003)

5/13 legs/core

I couldn't get crazy on squats today becuase i was working out by myself and had no spotter.  Also I have been up since 3 in the morning at work and on my feet so i am really tired.  But, overall i was pretty pleased with this w/o....

squats
185x12
205x10
225x7
145x12
145x12
(last to sets at 145lbs, pause in the hole for a 3 count and then explode up)

Still leg dead lifts
135x10
135x8
135x8
135x6

superset
a. one leg standing leg curl
b. one leg squat
1a. 50x12 (each leg)
1b. bw x 10 (each leg)
2a. 60x 9
2b. bw x 10
3a. 60x8
3b. bw x 10

superset (plyos)
a. internal/external rotation of hip while one leg is on top of a bech the ther leg goes back and forth over each side.  Very explosive plyometric movement.
b. dumbell jump squats
1a. 12 reps ea. leg
1b. 10x9
2a. 15 reps ea leg
2b. 10x6
3a. 13 reps ea. leg
3b. 10x5

seated calve raises
(plate number refers to the number of 45lb plates on the machine)
3 plates x 11
4 plates x 5
2 plates x 15
2 plates x 14

a couple of exercises for core stability.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

> I couldn't get crazy on squats today becuase i was working out by myself and had no spotter. Also I have been up since 3 in the morning at work and on my feet so i am really tired. But, overall i was pretty pleased with this w/o....



  Nice Leg w/o!!  

I wish I had a partner to w/o with.  I feel like that everyday, knowing I could do more but don't chance it.


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2003)

thanks,

working with a partner is always helpful, especially when doing legs becuase if i have someone spotting me i can do 15-20reps with 205 so that is really my warm up and 225 is my starting set for about 12 reps but I get so damn nervous without someone spotting me.  Plus spotters really help when you are tired and need someone to kick you in the ass and yell at you.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2003)

5/15 chest/bis

NG dumbell press
60x10
60x11
65x9

incline flyes
40x13
50x12
55x8

low cable cross over
50x6
35x13
35x11

toes on swiss ball push ups
13 reps
11 reps

regular push ups
18 reps

barbell curls
60x14
70x9
80x5

reverse grip cambered bar preacher curl
40x15
60x8
60x6+2 forced reps

high cable curls
(machine does not list poundage so the number refers to the plate number listed)
#5x8
#3x12

gettin' bigger and more pumped each w/o


----------



## HIC (May 15, 2003)

P-funk,

What's an NG dumbell press?


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2003)

NG grip= neutral grip (palms facing each other)

Actually the grip in this case is not acurate to what the exercise is supposed to accomplish.  A more accurate name would be sagital plane dumbell press becuase you can have a neutral grip press in the transverse plane which was not what I was going for here.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

I want to see what you've been eating............. 

I want to drool


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2003)

> I want to see what you've been eating.............



lol....i never have time to post my diet.  It is still really clean, but a lot of cals.  I ma easily breaking 3000cals these days.  I have been eating a ton and my strength has been going through the roof.  I am putting on some really good size right now.  I am weighing in at right about 160lbs consistently and I want to bulk up to around 180lbs and cut from there so I have to keep plodding along, slow and steady, keep it clean.  I do have some cheats along the way though, usually my last meal or meals on sunday I'll get something bad like a small dish of rice pudding or some small little debbie packs of oatmeal raisen cookies.  Tongiht for dinner I just finished off 1hamburger on organic whole grain bread with half and acorn squash with cinammon and splenda on it.   Also i have been eating my all time favorite snack...a protein shake and all natural pb on toasted organic whole grain bread (a great between meal snack for extra cals ).  Are you tortred yet?  Or did you want me to say that I have been eating junk food like ice cream and cake?  Sorry to disapoint if that is the case, nothing but chicken, sweetpotatos and flax in my fridge. 


5/16 back/tris/abs

close grip pull ups
bw+45x8
bw+50x5+1 (new personal best )
bw+25x6+1 (definetly muscle fatigue here)

bb rows
135x12
155x11
185x6

wg pullups
bw x 8
bw x 5+1
bw x 4+2

CG seated cable row (punds not listed on machine.  Number refers to the plate number)
#12x8
#11x9
#11x7

skull crushers
90x10
100x6
100x5

over head two hand dumbell ext.
65x12
75x10

rope press down (pounds not listed on machine.  number refers to the plate number)
#6x15
#7x9
#6x14

leg raises and crinches with medecine ball supersets for abs.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2003)

5/17 delts/traps

standing barbell millitary press
135x10
135x8
145x8

side lateral dumbell raises (pyramids)
3 weights-3 reps at each weight
25,30,35,30,25
20,25,30,25,20
20,25,30,25,20
20,25,30,25,20

4 weights-4 reps at each weight
10,15,20,25,10,15,10
10,15,20,25,20,15,10
10,15,20,25,20,15,10

5 weights-5 reps at each weight
30,25,20,15,10

cable bent over rear delt raises
15x10
15x10
20x8
15x10
15x8

barbell shrugs
225x12
275x8
275x7


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2003)

5/19 legs

*took a page out of Jodi's book and did soem trisets this w/o )

triset 1 (4 sets)
a. front squat 135x12, 135x12, 155x8, 155x8
b. dumbell sldl 55x10, 55x8, 55x8, 55x8
c. lunges with dumbells in hand 30x12, 40x6, 40x8, 40x6

triset 2 (3 sets)
a. seated leg press 290x10, 250x12, 250x12
b. leg ext. 110x8, 90x7, 70x6
c. leg curl 90x8, 90x7, 70x10

4 sets of calve raises on the leg press machine

I was really tired this morning so it wasn;t the best w/o but it was okay.

While bulking I have a cheat meal every Sunday night from about 6 or 7 om and extending until I goo to bed around 10.  During this time I allow myself to eat anything that i craved during the week.  This helps give me some extra cals while bulking, to pack on more size and gives me a great mental break becuase eating 3000+ clean calories all week gets to me and can be difficult at times.  This morning I weighed in at 165lbs, holding some water from last nights feast no doubt.  But the plus side was I can still see my upper abs, my strength is going up a lot (especially for my back and chest), I still have good veins and my arms and shoulders have gotten even bigger.  For the next three days I am eating low carbs, the only carbs I am taking in are going to be meal 1 and post w/o.  I want to drop some water and see if I can oxidize a little bit of fat.  I want to bulk up to about 180-190lbs and then cut from there.  I am still trying, and from what I can see it is working very well, to keep this bulk clean as hell and gain muscle with as little amount of fat as possible.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

> *took a page out of Jodi's book and did soem trisets this w/o )
> 
> triset 1 (4 sets)
> a. front squat 135x12, 135x12, 155x8, 155x8
> ...



Way cool 

 I hate front squats though


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2003)

I hate front squats also, that is why it is good to do them....they are killers for the quads though.  My thighs gget really big when I do them and I get some cool veins too.  Although, you should probably stay away from them becuase you are trying to get your quad size down.......miss bikini bottoms


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

WOW, your workouts are incredible............your journal is very nice and informative


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I hate front squats also, that is why it is good to do them....they are killers for the quads though.  My thighs gget really big when I do them and I get some cool veins too.  Although, you should probably stay away from them becuase you are trying to get your quad size down.......miss bikini bottoms



  No way in hell will you be catching me doing front squats.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2003)

> No way in hell will you be catching me doing front squats.



Well you're lucky that I'm not your trainer. 



> WOW, your workouts are incredible............your journal is very nice and informative



Thanks for the kind words.  I don't log the meals anymore becuase they are pretty much all the same.  But I keep up with the workouts because I hope that people can learn something from them.   I don't know if anyone really notices the exercise choices and the way I try and balance my exercises/workouts to train in all three planes of motion (frontal/sagital/transverse).  That way I train for functionality and appearance .  I am hoping to get some time so that I can write an article about fuctional training to be strong in all planes of motion and hopefully have prince put it on the website.


5/20 chest/bis/abs

(went light today because I am so tired and I was without training partner  )

dumbell press
65x16
65x13
75x10
75x10

Dumbell flyes on swiss ball
40x13
40x12
40x14 (psyche myself out for this one )

Superset
A. decline bench press
B. dips
1a. 155x10
1b. bwx12
2a. 135x9
2b. bwx3

I was keepiong my rest in between sets really low this workout purposley because I was going light so I was really fatigued after this superset.  I couldn;t even think about doing a 3rd set so I substituted peck deck instead.

peck deck
120x14
105x13

standing cambered bar curls
60x15
60x12
60x10, 40x10 (dropset)

cross body calbe curls (unilateral)
30x15
30x15
40x14
40x13

some stuff for abs


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.  I don't log the meals anymore becuase they are pretty much all the same.  But I keep up with the workouts because I hope that people can learn something from them.   I don't know if anyone really notices the exercise choices and the way I try and balance my exercises/workouts to train in all three planes of motion (frontal/sagital/transverse).  That way I train for functionality and appearance .  I am hoping to get some time so that I can write an article about fuctional training to be strong in all planes of motion and hopefully have prince put it on the website.


That would be great, your workouts are interesting..........still reading


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

> Well you're lucky that I'm not your trainer.



 No shit! 

I'm following a leg program a friend gave me, thats the one you modified the other day.  But I'm always looking for ideas on bringing down my legs, but no Front Squats cuz I refuse to do them.  Ideas?.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2003)

> I'm following a leg program a friend gave me, thats the one you modified the other day. But I'm always looking for ideas on bringing down my legs, but no Front Squats cuz I refuse to do them. Ideas?.



Some ideas:

Lunges (make sure you step farther out than normal so that you take the quad out of hit and hit the hams and butt more.)

staggared squats
side lunges
bench step ups
low cable hip extension, flexion
hip extension/flexion with resting leg up on a bench (kind of like a staggered squat)
Lateral dead lifts
standing hip adduction/abduction
low cable adduction /abduction

I got a ton more but I really can;t think of names for them.  They are things that you would have to see first, they get pretty challenging 

5/23 back/tris

this workout sucked.....I am really tired and I have a sore throat and congestion.  I am praying that it is just my allergies kicking in this season and not me coming down with a cold 

went light today

Wide pronated grip cable rows (the number listed refers to the plate number since there are no weights listed on the machine)

#10x15
#11x10
#9x11

reverse grip chins
bw x 9
bw x 7
bw x 7

(fatigued early this workout becuase my throat is sore and I am stuffed up.....trouble breathing)

one arm dumbell row
55x16
55x13
55x12

deadlifts
95x15
145x12
sumo dead lift
145x10

lying crossbody dumbell extension
25x15
30x11
25x11

overhead reverse grip cable extension while sitting on swiss ball
plate#6x20
#8x12
#7x15

high tricep cable cross
plate#3x15
#3x15

high tricep cable cross while kneeling on swiss ball 
plate#1x22
plate#2x15
(really hard to balance during this exercise)


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2003)

5/23 delts/traps/abs

still a bit under the weather so i didn;t get real crazy.

seated neutral grip dumbell press
60x9+1
60x8
70x4+1, 35x8 (drop set)

superset
a. dumbell shoulder scaption
b. reverse grip cable raises (the number refers to the plate number on the machine since no weight is listed)
1a. 15x13
1b. #8x6
2a. 20x10
2b. #6x7
3a. 25x8
3b. #6x6

rear delt raises, over incline bench
20x10
20x11
20x10

superset
a. behind back lateral cable raises
b. light dumbell shrugs
1a. 20x15
1b. 50x25
2a. 30x10
2b. 50x20
3a. 25x11
3b. 50x18

some supersets for abs and finished up with some standing on swiss ball practice


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2003)

5/24 legs/calfs

went crazy today on legs.....by the end of the workout I was crawling on the floor of the gym. 

squats
205x12
225x12
245x8
stripset
195x10, 175x7, 155x8, 135x8, 45x20

superset
a. leg press with feet close together
b. stiff legdeads
1a. 3plates x 15
1b. 135x8
2a. 4plates x 12
2b. 145x6
3a. 5plates x 10
3b. 145x8

triset
a. leg ext (number represents the plate number since no weight 
    is listed in the machine)
b. leg curl
c. lunges with dumbells in hand
1a. #8x12
1b. 70x13
1c. 30x6
2a. #9x9
2b. 90x10
2c. 30x6
3a. #10x8
3b. 90x7
3c. 30x6

seated calf raises
2plates x 15
3plates x 9
3plates x 7

donkey calf raises with 220 lb. training partned on my back 
13 reps
12 reps

to make this workout even harder I kept the intensity way up......It was completed in under 45min.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2003)

Damn Funky!  Nice leg w/o.............I can almost feel your pain trying to walk down the stairs tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

> Damn Funky! Nice leg w/o.............I can almost feel your pain trying to walk down the stairs tomorrow.



Oh man I am sore today.  Steps wont be the problem.........I have to go t owork and be on my feet for 3 straight hours.  That is going to be a problem


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

Spilt update.  My new rotating split has come to an end.  After 4 weeks I am back to were I started so that means it is time to change.  I am now going back my old split for about 4-6 weeks before I mix it up again.

mon-chest/abs
tues- back/forearms/calfs
wed-rest
thurs-legs/calfs
fri-delts/traps/abs
sat-arms/forearms

okay, p-funk rant time.....It has been awhile so sorry folks but I gotta do it .  Also any follow up comentary from you guys will be apreciated.

What the fuck is up with gaining muscle and steroid users??????  I am sick of clawing and scratching and working my ass off for every pound of lean muscle (which is usually added along with 1.5-2lbs of fat) and having others just past me by, leave me in the dust actually, by juicing up.  I don;t consider steroid users to be cheaters because most of them are in the gym busting their asses and working really hard to make the most of their cycle.  But, on the other hand they are total cheaters becuase I am in the gym busting my ass to make the most of my gains and they just take some extra shit to help them out and get better results that I.  One guy described it to me ass "dude, that is like saying it isn't fair that your hair looks better than mine because you use hair gel."  It sucks, sometimes I wanna do a cycle or two just so that I can get bigger.  I wanna be real big and I can't get that way being all natural.  I can maybe bulk up to about 185-190lbs mabe 195 and cut up to about 175lbs.  But that sucks!!!!!  I wanna hit 205lbs and be lean and ripped.  I want to be so big that is is the first thing that people notice when they see me.  I want to be able to walk down the street in a pink tutu and the first thing people say is "damn, look at how big that guy is".  One guy was telling me "Man, just do a cycle or two.  It will help you out big time.  You can work your ass off all you want and add maybe 10lbs of muscle but you are still going to look the same.  You have wide shoulders and a small waist and you look pretty big and ripped with your shirt off but when you are in cloths it doesn;t even look like yo work out."  God, that sucks.  Should I just do a cycle and add some good size?  Or should i just stay all natural and work with what I got and try and be happy being small??  I am not worried about doing steriod because of the legal issue I am more just scared about the side affects.  I have made lots of poor decisions in my life and I don;t want to mess up and do something stupid.  But, everyone I know says that if you are smart and do only the needed amount you can get on it and off it properly with out the negative side affects.   For right now I am staying all natural.  I don;t even habe the money to afford any anabolics right now so that is out of the questions.  I am really just bothered by this though, I am tired of being passed up by people when I work just as hard or in some cases even harder.

Okay, rant over.......thanks


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2003)

> I want to be able to walk down the street in a pink tutu and the first thing people say is "damn, look at how big that guy is".



    Now this I'd love to see.  

Funky you just really started a good bulk.  I think you should give yourself time and continue bulking to gain mass.  It was only a few weeks ago you were cutting.  I know that your just ranting but I'd hate to see you start a cycle when you haven't reached your max naturally.  JMH and caring opinion.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2003)

5/26 chest/abs

triset
a. 15degree incline press
b. swiss ball flyes
c. decline flyes
1a. 75x12
1b. 35x14
1c. 40x12
2a. 85x8
2b. 40x8
2c. 40x8
3a. 85x4
3b. 40x6
3c. 40x6

superset
a. high cable crossover
b. low cabloe crossover
(weight is not specefied on the machine so the number listed refers to the p[late number)
1a. #7x10
1b. #5x10
2a. #5x14
2b. #4x8
3a. #5x14
3b. #4x9

neutral grip cable chest press
40x20
50x10
dropset
40x13, 25x13, 15x13

abs

triset (4 sets)
a. weighted decline crunches
b. bench leg ups
c. crunches with legs in the air

3 sets
reverse crunches

intensity high.  Finished this one in about 45min.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2003)

> Funky you just really started a good bulk. I think you should give yourself time and continue bulking to gain mass. It was only a few weeks ago you were cutting. I know that your just ranting but I'd hate to see you start a cycle when you haven't reached your max naturally. JMH and caring opinion.



Thaks for the opinion Jodi.  I have actually been bulking sine april 1st and at 24 yrs. old I fear that I have hit my natural max already.  But not to worry, I am not going to do it.  I have decided that no matter what I want to be all natural.  I guess if people pass me up because they are jucing then I am going to have to just deal with it.   I am going to continue to work my butt off and keep my nutrition in line and hope things will work out.  And maybe, hopefully, someday I can be as big as Dr. Pain .


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2003)

Glad to see you decided to stay natural.    I know how frustrating it can be sometimes.  I know people that have used AS to help get lean and they bypass me and it gets aggravating.  Sometimes when you want something bad enough you say screw it and you do it.  I'm not bashing it by any means.  To each his own! 

I have not looked at diets and workouts as a quick way to get lean and muscular.  I look at it as healthy lifestyle and that to me includes keeping foreign substances out of the picture.  Ok now that I said that I hope alcohol isn't a considered a foreign substance.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2003)

Alcohol!!!!!!!!!  tsk, tsk, tsk


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2003)

Ok so 2 weekends ago I had a few.   

You have no room to talk here Funky.  I've read about your adventures.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2003)

lol, cancun was the first time I had drank since christmas.  And before that I hadn;t drank for about two months.  I haven;t drank since cancun either.  I have given up on alcohol.


*hey, how did that bottle of johnny walker get in my kitchen?????  That has got to be my roomates.*


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2003)

5/26 back

Holy shit I am sore.  After a good w/o I am usually sore the next day.  After this w/o I was sore (and still am) about 3 hours after it was over.  It is kind of like the DP back w/o in the training forum but I forgot everything that was on there because I forgot to write it down before I went to the gym so I tried to do what I could remember (gimmee a break, I had to get up at 3am this morning )

The number represents the plate number because the weight is not listed on the machine and there is no conversion chart 

superset
a. wide grip pull downs
b. reverse grip pull downs 
1a. #8x15
1b. #6x15
2a. #10x11
2b. #7x12
3a. #11x6
3b. #8x6

superset
a. parallel grip pulldowns
b. close grip pulldowns
1a. #9x11
1b. #10x4 oops, guessed wrong
2a. #10x8
2b. #8x8
3a. #11x7
3b. #9x7

superset
a. t-bar row
b. reverse grip barbell row
1a. 70x14
1b. 95x1-
2a. 90x7
2b. 95x7
3a. 90x6
3b. 95x8

dumbell pullover
40x12
50x10
50x10

leg ups off back side of a bench (3sets) for lower back/core stability

some stuff fore forearms


Oh my god I am sore.  Tomorrow I am going to be in pain!!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

5/29 legs/calfs

hack squat (when I say plates I am refering to 45lb plates)
6 total plates x 12
6 plates and one quarter plate on each side x 10
8 total plates x 7
(burn out)
4 total plates x 32

walking lunges with barbell across the aerobics room.  Across and back equals one set.....aprox. 40 total yards.

set 1- 65lbs
set2- 75lbs
set 3- 85lbs

tri set
a. leg ext (number refers to the plate nunmber....no weights 
    listed on machine.
b. dumbell leg curl
c. side to side box jumps (plyometrics)
1a. #10x12
1b. 25x15
1c. bw x 15
2a. #11x12
2b. 30x20
2c. bw x 30

45degree calf riases
240x13
240x10
180x10
140x10

intensity was super high for this workout.


Okay, diet report.  Still eating a lot of food .  Cals are well over 3000.  I have been eating a lot of mixed nuts, escpecially  cashews and almonds.  I have got a serious addiction to them so starting to morrow NO MORE.  It is not that they are bad but I have been eating a lot and for some reason that concerns me.lol.  I get really anal about my diet.  I also have an adiction to natural peanut butter so I am not allowing myself to buy anymore and what I did have I got rid of so that I was not tempted.  I started creatine again this past monday so I am hoping it will help me gain some size.  For the past couple weeks to help my bulk along i was eating whole grain bread and milk with fiber one.  As of monday I dropped those things form my diet.  My only carb sources (with the exception of fiber of course ) are sweetpotatos and oatmeal and oatmeal and oatmeal and a shit ton of oatmeal (another real addiction that I am not ready to give up).  Other that that I also have a grapefruit every now and again and I eat half an apple with my OATMEAL at breakfast.  I weighed 168 on monday but since I dropped the more "sugary carbs" from my diet I ended up weighing 164 today (damn water.lol).  I am getting bigger though, there has been a good size increase in my legs and back, esp. my lats.  So  I need to just keep on bulking and see how high I can get.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

OATMEAL boy  - Whats wrong with the nuts as long as your still getting some flax in your diet then eat the freaking nuts!  

I have an addiction too so thats why I don't buy ANY!  Even my carbs up now have butter instead of PB   Can't control myself lately.


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

LOL, you answered your own question there.  No nuts for me becuase I can;t control myself...at all....and yes I always get my flax 

*I don;t think you realize the amount of cashews I can/have been eating......Please don't give my the green light on this.  All I need is one person to justify it and I am off to the damn store...lol*


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

Better get running 

Alpha-linolenic acid is a fatty acid found in many foods. Most, but not all, studies have found that high dietary or blood levels of alpha-linolenic acid correlate with an increased risk of prostate cancer. Concentrations of alpha-linolenic acid are high in *almonds*, Brazil nuts, *cashews*, flaxseed, hazelnuts, macadamia nuts, peanuts, pecans, pine nuts, pistachios, and walnuts.


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

Yes, I am well aware of this.  

ps, thanks for making almonds and cashews bold!!! I really needed to have those words drawn to my attention.  Ugh, I want to go to the store right now..............gotta eat........were the hell is my cottage cheese?


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Malachor (May 29, 2003)

what type of chicken do you guys get?  this monday i'm going to start the split funk is working on for me and i'm going to start a lot more strict diet of chicken and tuna.  i need to get my optimum whey quickly too.  diet is a bitch just thinkin about it.


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

For chicken I get the thin sliced skinless boneless chicken breast (usually perdue brand.......would love to get organic but I don;t have the $$$$).  For tuna I eat albacore, chunk light is like cat food.

I was going to pm you a split to help you out.....wasn't blowing you off, just really, really busy.  If you want to work off of the one i am using that is cool too, I think it is a great split.  Don't sweat the optimum, if you don;t have it just eat whole foods post w/o.  I like tuna with some flax (not cashews).


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

Jodi, looking at your post above  (I always get these two words mixed up).  You have flaxseeds listed as alpha linolenic acid (omega 6)?  Flax seed oil is linolenic acid (omega 3)


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

Picky, Picky, Picky! j/k   

Besides, I didn't right it I just posted it!


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

lol, thanks........can i go get some cashews now??


----------



## Malachor (May 29, 2003)

i need to get flax too.  once i get everything for diet and know what everything is im going to be set.  i think with how much progress i've made without a set plan so far shows that i have at least good genetics.  i'm going to pm you about some diet stuff sometime today or tomorrow p.  if you're really busy don't sweat getting the workout done by monday.  i'll use a simple split until you get it done.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol, thanks........can i go get some cashews now??



Hurry while the stores are still open.  Pick up a pint for me too, there my favorite nut.  Every try Cashew Butter


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

Cool!!!  I should be able to help you out more after next week is over becuase I have so much shit I am studying right now for a kineseology/anatomy and exercise science test that I need to take for the gym I work at.  After that is done I will be cool to help you out more.   If you have made such great progress with out a sound diet it is scary what you will be able to do with a solid eating plan.  I can;t wait until you get all the stuff you need/want.  We need to bang out a good meal plan so that you can maximize your gains!!


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

I was at the store a couple of weeks ago buying natty pb of all things and i stumbled upon almond butter and cashew butter.   I was going to purchase them until I saw the price, $7 a bottle!!! I can;t afford that just yet, but hopefully after a few business moves I will be cool to buy more of the foods I want.  I am kind of scared of both almond and cashew butter though....those can be really dangerous for me.lol


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

Be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

thanks for the warning 


Hmmm????  If natty pb tastes so damn good in oatmeal I wonder what cashew butter would taste like in it????  Combining obsessions....maybe I shouldn;t go there.....worlds may collide.


----------



## Malachor (May 29, 2003)

yeah, it will be sweet to have a serious meal plan down.  i think that's the only thing i need total help on.  i feel handicapped when it comes to the proper foods other than tuna and chicken.


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

What the hell??  There are other foods besides tuna and chinken??  Damn it, why didn't someone inform me? Jodi were you aware of this?


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

There are.... 

Well I'll be damned, who would a thunk it!


----------



## Malachor (May 30, 2003)

blah, i won't be able to start working out this monday after taking a week rest.  i have to go to a 2 day funeral.  i was so pumped to get back in there and hitting the weights, but i guess you got to do what you got to do.  looks like it will be until wednesday now when i first get to lift, that will be 2 weeks exactly since i last lifted.  man, i'm going to be so weak! 

on the plus side i guess i will still be able to start my cardio on monday!  sorry for using your thread p i just needed to tell somebody


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2003)

that's cool man, tell it like it is.


Cardio!!!!!??????  Man, that word scares the shit outta me!!


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2003)

5/30 delts/traps/abs

this time I started with the weaker parts of my shoulder (middle and posterior delts) becuase my front delts are already big so I need to bring the others up to par.

reverse peck deck
105x13
110x10
95x14

side delt raises
20x12
15x13
15x9

seated military press
135x10
145x7
145x7

arnold press
30x12
40x7

superset (the number refers to the plate number in the machine....no weight is listed)

a. side cable raises
b. bent over rear delt raises
1a. #2x15
1b. #2x6
2a. #3x10
2b. #1x6
3a. #2x11
3b. #1x7

dumbell shrugs
80x20
90x20
dropset
100x12, 50x12, 25x15

weighted ball crunches, hanging leg raises and reverse crunches all superseted or abs.

This w/o sucked......really, really tired.....this w/o lacked motivation and intensity....Will do better tomorrow .

Diet today is good........I had only a couple handfuls of cashews, hopefully I stop there.  There is still a lot of day left .  I decided to slowly ween myself off of them instead of quitting cold turkey.....Ah, who gives a shit, I am bulking!!!!


----------



## Malachor (May 30, 2003)

yeah cardio scares me.  i've never done a planned schedule before or more than two days of cardio in a row.  i need it to bring my waist down again


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2003)

No you don't....You just need a solid diet to bring your waist down..


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2003)

5/31 bis/tris/forearms

Had to do a quick w/o so that i could get to the night of champions.  It was stilla good w/o though, I got a good pump 

cambered bar curls
70x14
80x10
80x7
80x6

barbell skull crushers
85x9
85x8
95x4
85x2

The last two sets sucked.  I had no spotter today so I didn't want to risk crushing my skull 

giant set (the number on cable exercises refers to the plate number since no wieght number is listed)
1. dumbell hammer curl 30x13, 35x6, 35x6
2. tricep press downs #12x16, #14x8, #14x8
3. straight bar cable curl #8x12, #10x6, #10x6
4. dips (bw only) 13reps, 10res, 8reps

wrist curls and reverse wrist curls supersetted for forearms.

Thats all


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

Did you buy more *Cashews*


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2003)

Yes Today was a bad day for my diet since I was at work all day and then had to train and get to midtown for the show so I had to rely on some cashews, amongst other things (a lot worse than cashews ) to get me through the day.


About the cashews......I really have a problem now!!!!!!  I am addicted big time, I need to go to counseling


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

LMFAO!!  I slipped yesterday and had some nuts too.  At least your on a bulk


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2003)

At the show they were giving away a ton of free xenedrine and methoxy pro bars.....Do you want me to send you some?  Or is it Atkins "s'mores flavored" bars that you only eat???


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

I've got plenty more of them too, tomorrow its a peanut butter one.    Saving them for my carb up days only.    Everyday I have to look at them and not touch em either. 

Between you and your *Cashews*, Fit Freak and his Tub O' Cottage Cheese, me and my Advantage Bars, were doing great.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2003)

Yeah...lol....I also have a tub o' cottage cheese too...lol....and now I have all those free bars that I got form the show...I got you guys beat.........Can you say Party in brooklyn?  I got you guys all covered


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

As long as you got plenty of *Cashews* too 

Have you tried any of those bars yet?


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2003)

Have I tried any of those bars yet??  What a silly question..........................OF COURSE i HAVE EATEN THE BARS!!!!!!!  LOL.

I tried one of each.  The Methoxy pro tastes good.  It has a nice chocolate taste.  The xenedrine bar taste knd of like the Atkins bars, actually.  It has that, you know, "processed bar" taste to it.  Which tastes okay to me and you but to the general public it probably doesn't taste all that good.  IE it is no Detour bar.  lol.  Actually I often wonder what the detour bar tastes like to the general public.  I never really though of that before until one day I had just finished working out with a friend of mine and his brother, who had worked out that day for the first time in months ( he really isn't into it).  At the end of the w/o my friend and I were sitting in the gym eating the usual, raw oats with chocolate whey and water poured over it.  When his brother says "what should I eat?  should I get one of those bars or shakes"  I replied "Man, get a detour bar, they are so good, you might get addicted!!! "  My friend then responded "no, it wont be that good to him, he gets to eat crap everyday.  It is only good to you and I becuase look at what we are fucking eating right now!!!! Anything is better than this!!!" lol.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

Yeah, the Detours are still my favorite so far but with this new One Way bar, it sounds like Detours will be my second fav.  I absolutely love those bars.  I like the UTurns to but they get gross about halfway through.  

My grandparents love the Detours and UTurns.  They use to eat like crap.  I wish they never created those damn things.    Now I want one and I have one sitting in my freezer to.  

I'm off to bed - Good night!


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2003)

lol, I love the taste of chocolate right out of the frezzer.  U turn id okay.  But Detour rules........it has to be becuase of the peanuts..lol

I don;t even want to look at the one way bar when it comes out.  Is it going to be a bar or more closely reseble resses pb cups?  (that could be really scarey.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

PB Cups are my favorite   I'm sooooo in trouble with the One Way bars.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2003)

I luv pb cups so much!!!!!!!  I don;t even want to think about one way.

Are you really trying to go to the olympia also??  LOL, Just think about all the free bars we can get at the convention!!!!!!!  I wont even need food for five months following the show.  I will live off bars. lol


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

Yes I am going.  I've just got to book my plane ticket!  

I already have accomodations so this will be a cheap vacation for me


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

CASHEWS!!! 

  I crack myself up.     

I had my advantage bar today.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2003)

I had cashews today 

Tomorrow, NO MORE CASHEWS......back on track.  After yesterdays eat fest I am holding a ton of water today......I am at 172lbs...lol....I don;t care though...I love bulking through the summer


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

> I love bulking through the summer



Wacko!  

At least I stayed away from the nuts today. 

What w8 did you start your bulk at again?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2003)

I started around 150lbs.... I am just holding water right now though.  If I go low carbs for 2 or 3 days I will drop down to about 164-165lbs.  I am the only person that bulks in the summertime.  I don;t care though I gotta get big so that I can start my cut around the end of august for the Olympia weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

on the Olympia weekend.    Oh big time party.  I sooo can't wait.

You've done well so far.  Really packing on the w8.  Do you think most of its muscle?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, I have added some fat, which was to be expected.  I just take it on the chin knowing that I know what I have to do to lose it.  I am really confident in my ability to cut up.  I think I am putting on a lot of good muscle.  I can still see my abs, although they are blurry becuase of the creatine right now.  My veins in my shoulders, chest and arms are not as defined as when I was really cut but when I work out or if I flex hard enough I can get them to pop.  The other reason I think I am gaining muscle, and what seems to be rather quickly, is because I used to be 185lbs at about 12-13%bf.  So I have muscle memory working on my side too.  I need to get bigger though, especially if I am going to do a show.  I want to really get huge, I don't even care if I put on more fat right now, I am really good at cutting/dieting and I lose fat really easily.  If I am not careful on my diets I end up losing muscle and look flat.  I really can get my metabolism going.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2003)

6/2 chest

Plain and simple w/o today.  Nothing fancy.

bench press
205x10
225x6
245x3

Neutral grip incline dumbell bench press (sagital plane press)
70x7
70x7
70x6+1

cable flyes on swiss ball
50x15
60x9
60x5

superset
a. peck deck
b. pushups with toes balancing on swiss ball
1a. 135x15
1b. 12reps
2a. 150x6
2b. 7reps
3a. 135x9
3b. 10reps

short and sweet.  Got a real good pump, my chest looked nice and big today.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2003)

6/3 back

God I am tierd....Just got home, started my day at 3am, and gotta do it again tomorrow and thurs. 

Back w/o was simple today.  I picked three pull exercises, one in each plane of motion (sagital, transverse, frontal) and two power/olympic lifts for lower back and core stability.  It was a tiring w/o.

close grip pull ups (sagital plane)
bw+25x8
bw+25x4+1
bw+25x4

wide neutral grip cable row (transverse plane)
140x11
160x9
170x6

single arm barbell snatch (power lift)
bar x 7reps each hand
bar x 6

wide grip pull downs (frontal plane)
150x10
170x8
190x4

romainian deadlift (maintaining a hang position, never letting weight touch the floor)
135x10
135x8
135x8

thats it.

Body weight is 168lbs today.  I can still see my upper abs.  When I finished my cut I was 148lbs (before I droped water, then I was 143lbs.  This was the last week of march).  I have since gained about 20lbs with little fat gain and I am pretty sure that if I wanted I could start a 6-7week cut right now and be pretty ripped up at 158lbs.  But I am going to keep on bulking and getting my weight up there.

confessions:

I was up for so long today I ended up getting 8 meals, not bad since I am bulking, but that is not the confession. I was hungry and about to get on the subay to come back to brooklyn, about a 45-60min. ride, so I was scared of mising a meal so I bought a pretty good sized bag of CASHEWS for the ride....oops

Jodi, can I have pizza now?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

> Jodi, can I have pizza now?



   What are you trying to do to me? 

LMFAO!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2003)

No, If I was tryin to be you I would ask for an atkins bar or a ONE WAY BAR!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Dreamin bout the One Way and it hasn't even come out.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2003)

6/5 legs

Man I am tired.  Yesterday I helped a freind move into a new apartment in manhattan and we carried a huge couch up a narrow stair case up 14 floors.  It sucked!!!   I woke up today at four and I am now just getting in for the evening.  Gotta wake up at 6am tomorrow.  Finally I get to sleep in,lol. I almost had tomorrow off, would have been the first time in about 6weeks, but I found out some lady wants to train with me tomorrow so being the nice guy that I am I will make the trip for her.

Okay legs.  Worked out in brooklyn today with my brooklyn training partner Yanick.  The intensity was so high during this w/o that he couldn;t finish, he was pale white and lying on the ground trying not to puke all over the gym floor.lol.  My workouts might not look crazy but once you go through them with me and my intensity level you will be sick to your stomach.

leg press (when I say plates I am refering to the number of 45lb. plates placed on each side of the leg press sled..ie 8plates=16 total plates)
8 plates x 10
9 plates x 5
9 plates x 5

dumbell squat
65x12
75x8
85x6

Still legged dead lifts
145x10
205x6
205x6
could have got more on those last two sets but I forgot my wraps in my locker and was to lazy to get them.  Yan would have gone and got them for me except he was unable to walk at this point.

Superset (plometrics)

A.  Body weight Jump squats  20reps, 15, 15
B. Body weight side to side box jumps 15reps, 20, 17

standing calf raises
240x12
280x 10
rack x 10

seated calf raises
2plates x 20
2plates x 20

Legs are sore and tired.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

> Superset (plometrics)
> 
> A. Body weight Jump squats 20reps, 15, 15
> B. Body weight side to side box jumps 15reps, 20, 17


  These must have killed after doing the press, squats and SLDL's. 

*Got Cashews????*


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, the plyos really killed after all the other work.  Yan fell over a couple times and trid to take a rest inbetween the superset but I just kept yelling at him.  LOL, he looked so sick.


And yes, I forgot my flax yesterday so during two of my meals I was forced to eat cashews as a fat source.  I mean really, there was nothing else I could do, my hands were tied


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2003)

5/6 delts/traps/abs

Superset
A. rear delt mid cable crossover 40x12,50x9, 50x9, 50x9
B. reverse grip military press 60x16, 70x12, 70x11, 70x12

Superset
a. dumbell seated lateral raises 30x7, 30x6, 25x6
b. bent over rear delt raises 20x8, 20x8, 20x8

Superset
a. front Dumbell raises lying face down on incline bench 10x12, 15x9, 15x9
b. unilateral dumbell military press while balancing on ipsilateral foot (ie press with right arm while standing balanced on right foot and vice versa) 20x13 with each hand, 25x12, 25x13

Did some crunches, reverse crunches for abs.

I reached a dgaol of mine today .  Today was the first time ever that I stood up on the swiss ball and was able to do bodyweight squats.  I did three reps, then fell off..lol


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

> And yes, I forgot my flax yesterday so during two of my meals I was forced to eat cashews as a fat source. I mean really, there was nothing else I could do, my hands were tied


  I knew it!  I'll quit my bars when you quite the Nuts!  










Maybe 


 Nice job on the Swiss Ball.  I can't even imagine trying to stand of the damn thing.  Hell I've fallen over doing crunches on it.    Good Job on your goal!


----------



## Yanick (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Okay legs.  Worked out in brooklyn today with my brooklyn training partner Yanick.  The intensity was so high during this w/o that he couldn;t finish, he was pale white and lying on the ground trying not to puke all over the gym floor.lol.  My workouts might not look crazy but once you go through them with me and my intensity level you will be sick to your stomach.
> 
> could have got more on those last two sets but I forgot my wraps in my locker and was to lazy to get them.  Yan would have gone and got them for me except he was unable to walk at this point.



Fuck you.  My first time doing legs in about a month and:

1. You completely destroy all of my knowledge of the biomechanics of squatting

AND

2. I had to workout with the fuckin Super-Trainer-Nazi from hell.

P.S.  i talked to Dennis, everything's a go for sunday 2'ish pm.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2003)

lol, well, haven't seen you in awhile.

6/8 bis/tris/forearms

olympic bar curls
65x15
85x8
95x4
65x9

cambered bar curl lying face down on bench
40x15
60x8
60x7

reverse grip cambered bar curls
40x15
50x10
60x7

dips
bw + 90x8
bw + 100x4
bw + 100x4

cross body lying dumbell ext.
20x15
30x8
30x6

reverse grip press down (plate number listed because the weight is n ot specefied on the machine)
#9x15
#11x10
#12x8


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

> I had to workout with the fuckin Super-Trainer-Nazi from hell.



I'd workout with you, you Nazi.  Although you are one sick individual.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2003)

People love the super-nazi trainer.  I made one client puke, another told me that after her w/o she walked outside and almost threw up on the side walk and another women told me that with her past trainers she was never sore but now that she works out with me she is always sore.  lol....my reply to these remarks was:

"Shut the fuck up.....it is time for you next set.....lets go!!!!"


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

> "Shut the fuck up.....it is time for you next set.....lets go!!!!"



  I love it!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2003)

lol...NO, I love it.  I love putting people through pain.  I tel my cleints to get there 15mion before our session to warm up so they don;t have to waist time out of there 1 hour with me.  When they don;t come in and warm up and I have to stand there and watch them jogg on the treadmill and waist my time (and theirs) I get pissed and they get punished with an extra hard w/o..lol


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2003)

ps....what are you doing in on a saturday night???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

Duhhhh remember...............Wishing I had a life  

I see your still wishing to!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2003)

lol, yep I'm still wishing too!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol...NO, I love it.  I love putting people through pain.  I tel my cleints to get there 15mion before our session to warm up so they don;t have to waist time out of there 1 hour with me.  When they don;t come in and warm up and I have to stand there and watch them jogg on the treadmill and waist my time (and theirs) I get pissed and they get punished with an extra hard w/o..lol



And they still come back to you   J/K  I think its great!  

How is that going anyway? Are things better at work nowadays?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2003)

It is going well.  Things are much better and I am now happy that i changed gyms.  I was just getting pissed off and worried because I changed gyms from where I was one of 3 trainers to this new place where I am 1 of 50 trainers (our gym does 60% more personal training than anyother gym in the world).  So i just had to get adjusted to the environment and to let the members see what I am about.  I like it a lot there now.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

Glad to hear that you pretty upset about it a month or so ago!  Good for you!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2003)

6/9 chest/abs

superset
a. decline smith machine press (weight does not include bar) 160x13, 180x7, 200x4
b. 30degree incline flyes 45x12, 50x8, 50x7

superset
a. neutral grip cable chest press balancing on one foot 50x13, 60x11, 70x8
b. mid cable crossover 50x10, 50x10, 60x7

unilateral (one arm at a time) flat bench cable flye
30x12
30x12

swiss ball dumbell press
50x15
60x13
70x9
weighted ball crunches superseted with knee ups for abs

stood on ball and did three sets of bodyweight squats for 8-10reps each.

I am going to be pretty busy until wed. this week becuase I have to study for a big biomechanics/kineseology test I have on thursday morning (EEK!!!!).  So I wont be around to much until after it is over on thurs.   I 'll check in as much as I can until them. 

peace.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2003)

6/10 back

barbell rows (purposley kept the weight lighter than usual today so that I could really focus on strict form and getting a good strech for this exercise)

135x11
135x11
135x9
155x8

superset
a. widegrip pull downs
b. reverse grip pulldowns
the numbers refer to the plate numbers on the machine
1a. #10x10
1b. #8x8
2a. #11x6
2b. #8x7
3a. #9x8
3b. #6x7

this is a really awsome and painful superset.  I like the way it feels switching between these two pulldowns becuase it changes the musculature and really hits things in a different way.

superset
a. dumbell rows lying face down on incline bench
b. dumbell pullover

1a. 60x10
1b. 60x10
2a. 60x9
2b. 60x10
3a. 60x9
3b. 60x8

shoulder cable adduction
40x15
50x12
50x12

gonna be sore tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Seems like ages I've talked to you!  Gained any weight this week?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2003)

lol, it has been ages, I have been studying my ass off for my biomechanics/kineseology/program design test coming up on thurs.  after that it is smoothing sailing so I just want to get it over with.

As far as weight goes I am up around 170lbs.  I keep wanting to start a minin cut becuase i think I can get pretty cut up on 3-4 weeks but my freind keeps urging me to keep on bulking.  He says to just get up to 175 and then do a mini cut becuase the extra 5lnb gain I will have the potential to put on another 2-3lbs of muscle.  I feel like a fat pig right now and my abs are pretty much non existent.  I am holing a good amount of water though, especially from the creatine but right now I just want to cut up.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Don't start your cut.  I agree, keep going to 175 or more.  Few more weeks and then start a cut.  Your doing good and you know fir 5-10 is gonna drop in a few days cuz of the creatine.  Just go with it for a little longer.  Come on what do ya sa? 

I hope the studying is going good and, Good luck on your test!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2003)

Okay, I'll keep bulking (but I wont be happy about it).  Thanks for your input.

Thanks for throwing some luck my way.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Now check out my journal, nobody visits me these days


----------



## Malachor (Jun 10, 2003)

Just think how that extra 5+ lbs of LBM is going to look on you when you cut!  Good luck on the tests too, but I don't think you need it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the well wishes M.

Yeah, the extra LBM will look good.  I am just taking on the chin right now and sucking it up.  It is getting tough because it is starting to get hot here which means shirts off but whatever, I don't do this stuff to try and impress anyone excet myself, I could care less about the vanity reasons for lifting weights.  Also my luck with the ladys is in the shits so I don;t think it matters how shredded I am.  All my shirts are getting really tight through my shoulders chest and arms so that is cool.  I look really wide now, my shoulders are really broad.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 10, 2003)

i think the exact opposite about the clothes sometimes.  i'm with Jodi, about how it can suck that clothes don't fit.  I'm pretty picky about what clothes i wear and it's hard to find shirts that fit sometimes that I like.  More than usual, shirts are too short because my chest/traps keep the shirt from going as far as it should.  but then it's cool because you know you're growing!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2003)

Aight folks, I have been gone for a few days.  I have been really busy studying for my kineseology and exercise science test.  I also had to submit a case study to NASM and wake up at 3am everyday this week to get into work on time...BLAH!!!  But the good news is......I passed my biomechanics test with a 100% .

Okay, now back to business, I can finally be back here more often now that I don;t have that test hangin' over my head.  So here are the two workouts that I have not logged yet:

6/12- legs/calfs

squats
225x13
245x9+1
275x4+1

superset
a. dumbell Still leg deadlift 55x12, 60x9, 60x9
b. dumbell weighted lunges 35x8, 35x4, 25x8

triset
a. leg ext (weight not given, only plate#) 13x10, 13x8, 13x7
b. leg curl 95x10, 100x7, 100x7
c. bw jump squats 12reps, 12, 12

45 degree calf raises
260x11
260x9
260x8
almost lost my kunch during this one.....really high intensity


6/13-delts/traps/abs

lateral raises
25x7
20x10
20x11
20x9
drop set 20x9, 15x6, 10x6

superset
a. reverse grip barbell military press 80x9, 80x9, 80x8
b. neutral grip dumbell front raises 20x6, 20x6, 20x4

superset
a. bent over dumbell rear delt flyes 15x15, 20x11, 20x10
b. light dumbell shrugs 75x20, 75x15, 75x15

thats it.....now it is off to bed for some much needed rest.  I still have to wake up at 8am (which really sucks on a sat.) to be at work. 

Finally I can be around here more though


----------



## Malachor (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I passed my biomechanics test with a 100%



fuckin stud.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Aight folks, I have been gone for a few days.  I have been really busy studying for my kineseology and exercise science test.  I also had to submit a case study to NASM and wake up at 3am everyday this week to get into work on time...BLAH!!!  But the good news is......I passed my biomechanics test with a 100% .


  100% Woohoo 

Congrats, you kiss ass Funky!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 14, 2003)

Good job, Big P!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks guys 

6/14 arms

went for some lower reps today becuase I haven't done that in awhile for my arms.

superset
a. dumbell curl 45x10, 50x4, 50x4
b. barbell skull crushers 85x12, 95x8 (could have got more but i got a really bad hand crap in the middle of this set and i couldn;t hold the bar any longer), 95x8

superset
a. dumbell hammer curls 35x12, 40x6, 40x4
b. dumbell kickbacks 25x8, 20x10, 20x10

superset
(no weight listed on machine, only plate number)
a. cambered bar cable curl #11x10, #13x8
b. reverse grip tricep pressdown #9x15, #11x7

that's all folks

body report:

I pigged out on sushi last night.  Holding a lot of water today.  Weighed in a 175 this morning, gotta keep going, almost time for  a mini cut.

Trained this girl today...lol...She is standing there telling me about her workout and how she exercises for 2hrs straigh and does all this crap and about how she just doesn't believe that you can get a good w/o in 45min to an hour.  SO I am like "what?  you really need to let me train you once, I will show you an hour long w/o that will kill you!!"  her reply was "okay, but I just don;t believe it."

15min. into the w/o this is her:

"Oh my god Patrick, this hurts so bad, I can't go on, God I have never felt pain like this before!!!!!  Ugh, I can't take it this is the hardest w/o I have ever done!!!!"

lmao!!!!!  I can't wait to hear about how sore she is tomorrow!! lol


----------



## Malachor (Jun 15, 2003)

the question is, what kind of a workout did you give her?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2003)

I gave her a real w/o hehehehe


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> "Oh my god Patrick, this hurts so bad, I can't go on, God I have never felt pain like this before!!!!!  Ugh, I can't take it this is the hardest w/o I have ever done!!!!"


  Sounds like you did


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2003)

lol


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2003)

6/16 chest abs

bench press
225x9
245x2+1
255x1+1

(could have gotten more reps but I was to distracted.  I had this hot chick spotting me and I just could not concentrate to save my life )

decline neutral grip dumbell press
50x14
60x12+2
70x9+1

dominatrix
(the cable machine only lists plate numbers, not weight)

plate#2; 20lb dumbellx11flyes, 6presses
plate#3; 25lb dumbellx11fly, 4 press
plate#4; 25lb dumbellx8fly, 4 press

high cable crossover kneeling on stability ball
plate#3x14
#4x12
#4x12

Okay folks I have hit about 172lbs and it is now time for fat pat to start a mini cut.  I will post my meal plan on wed. I wont be around tomorrow because my day begins at 3am and ends at 9.30pm.  I have a lot of clients tomorrow and I have to train myself.  I hope to cut up for a couple of weeks, I can;t see abs anymore and i feel like a fat pig.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2003)

okay peeps fist off bad news .  My roomate is moving out next wed. so this is his computer so he is shutting off the internet on tuesday  I am gett ing a new cpu sometime around next wed. or so.  I will try and check in at local computers around the city until I get a new one.  Other that that, I have just started cutting so here is my diet.   It is the same everyday when I cut and if anything changes, like lowering of cals or something like that I will post it for you guys to see:

m1
1 turkey burger
1 while egg
6 whites
1/3c. oatmeal
1/2 apple

m2
9oz tuna fish (1.5 cans)
1 tbsp flax
1 tbsp cider vinegar
veggies

m3
6oz chicken breast
5oz sweetpotato
1oz mixed nuts

m4 same as meal 2

post w/o (m5)
2scoops optimum whey
3/4c raw unciiked oats

m6 (pre bedtime)
2c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals minus fiber
2745cals
327g proatien
113g carbs
75g fat

50/20/30    p/c/f 

all i can say about this is.......DAMN IT!!!!!!  I AM SO HUNGRY AT AROUND 2800CALS!!!!!!!!!!

Stopped creatine and starting to get some cuts and veins back already with just the little bit of water loss from lowering carbs and dropping creatine.....couple more weeks to go!!!!

6/17 back/abs
superset
a. wide grip pull up
b. close grip seated row
1a. bw x 8
1b. plate #9x10
2a. bw x 5
2b. #10x7
3a. bw x 4
3b. #11 x 5

wide grip spider row (kind od like t-bar except it has a bad to stabalize your chest)

115x7
115x6
115x6

romainian deadlift
135x10
205x6
205x5

(forgot my wraps in my locker....could have gotten more)

unilateral cable row(overdand grip, from squat position)

45x6 (to light)
60x12 (still to light)
95x10 (still kind of light but to fatigued to start a new exercise)

Now onto some p-funk gossip......I have a problem .  I hate it when this happens, I am starting to catch feelings for this girl that I work with.  She is a trainer also, she is really cute and smart and we have a lot in common and she has a boyfriend, of 2 months, and she tells me that they really  have nothing in common and she wants to find someone she has something in common with.  GRRRRR.........I can;t I can;t stand when girls flip me out.....it drives me nuts, I hate catching feelings......it is so hard though, she always smells so good


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

Funky's got a girrrrlllfriend!! 

Don't rush it or push it!  If its meant to be it will happen but trust your instinct.  Girls don't talk like that or flirt like that unless their after something   Good luck! 

Now, how's those 





> 3/4c raw unciiked oats


 your eating?  What is and unciiked oat?  

 Your not gonna be around for a week?  Now who who am I gonna pick on for this entire week?  

Nice plan as always   How long or to what goal are you cutting to?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2003)

You don;t have to worry about funky rushing anything.......I am a really shy guy.

uncooked oats.....lol, sorry.

I'll be around, just not as much until I get my own computer.   But I am still going to go to coffee shops in the city and check in so I'll still be hangin'.

I hope to cut for about 3-4, maybe 5 weeks and then get back to bulking, try and gain a little bit more.

gotta go to bed now......another 3am day tomorrow.  Luckinly I'll be done around 2pm.  then I just gotta lift and I'll be home earlier so I will be on all evening tomorrow........Then it is my turn to pick on you


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

Tomorrow's carb up night so I'm sure you'll find something to pick on me about.  

Good to hear you don't plan on cutting all summer!  You've worked hard for your gains and you don't want to lose it all


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2003)

BTW - You can't pick on   I don't have anymore bars!   All out and I'm not gettin anymore


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2003)

6/19 legs,legs,legs.....ouch

diet update......HUNGRY 

Despite being completly exhausted I still had a killer w/o......almost lost my lunch ....and in the process set a new personal best on the hack squat.

hack squat (plates means 45lb plates......8plates means 4plates on each side of the sled....okay)
8 plates x 11
8 plates and one 25lb plate on each side x 11
10 plates x 7
10 plates and one 25lb plate on each side x 6 (new personal best )

superset
a. smith machine squat, feet out front (weight does not include bar) 90x11, 180x10, 200x7
b. stiff leg deads 135x8, 185x6, 185x6

triset
a. lying leg curl 90x12, 100x10
b. bench step up with dumbells 30x10 (each leg), 30x8
c. side tp side box jumping(plyos) bw x 14 (each leg), bw x 15

45degree calf raises
240x12
240x12
240x12
240x14
260x10



> Tomorrow's carb up night so I'm sure you'll find something to pick on me about.



heading over to yuor journal right now.....it is open on Jodi 



> Good to hear you don't plan on cutting all summer! You've worked hard for your gains and you don't want to lose it all



Defintetly don't plan on cutting the rest of the summer.  I hate doing that.   I am going to try and cut for a few weeks and stay around 170lbs and lose fat and build some muscle, you know, go in both directions at once.  Then I'd like to bulk up to about 185lbs and then cut up for Olympia weekend.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 19, 2003)

p-funky and his girlfriend sittin in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g! 

sounds like you'll be cut up in no time.  you must not have much extra fat on your body as it is.  now i think i'm in a constant cut because my totals everyday just about look like yours and i haven't weighed myself in about two weeks and i lost about 8lbs. 

is a romianian deadlift the kind when your legs are spread really far apart, or is that sumo?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2003)

> 10 plates and one 25lb plate on each side x 6 (new personal best )


Damn!! WTG Funky!!

You obviously didn't see my post before the one you just posted.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2003)

Sumo deads-spread legs far apart

romainian deads- I lke about shoulder width stance....bend knees, kind of like a squat excpet you are holding the weight in front of you.....very punishing on the back

stiff leg deads- self explanatory

I wish she was my girlfriend.......One thing I do like is that she is always at the gym when I am working out and she smells so gooooood that it really helps keep my testosterone levels up \
Also, she is really smart, she studied physiology in college and was a division 1 athelete (cross country running and distance running in track.....she likes to run....oh well can't have everything in common ).  I love studying anatomy with her......when she starts talking about the muscles that act on the shoulder girdle I get so tunred on  j/king


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2003)

> I love studying anatomy with her


I bet you do!  Go Funky!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2003)

> BTW - You can't pick on  I don't have anymore bars!  All out and I'm not gettin anymore




Grrrrr.....it just isn't fair.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 19, 2003)

she sounds awesome dude.  like Jodi said, girls just don't come out of the blue and say stuff like that if they aren't up to something.

i don't think it's easy for people that are dedicated to something so much like bodybuilding to find compatible people.  i know i don't have as many friends due to my love for lifting.  most people just like to be lazy.  combine the love to lift along with computers and i think you're limited to just the people on this board. lol


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Malachor *_
> she sounds awesome dude.  like Jodi said, girls just don't come out of the blue and say stuff like that if they aren't up to something.
> 
> i don't think it's easy for people that are dedicated to something so much like bodybuilding to find compatible people.  i know i don't have as many friends due to my love for lifting.  most people just like to be lazy.  combine the love to lift along with computers and i think you're limited to just the people on this board. lol


 I'm a computer dork too!  I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2003)

6/21 dlts/traps/forearms

seated shoulder press
70x1
80x2+1
drop set 65x7, 50x5
(could have done more with the 80s but my left shoulder was hurting a bit.  I used to be able to press a lot of weight but a couple of years ago I dislocated my left shoulder so sometimes it acts up and keeps me from hitting the high numbers .)

superset

a. cable side raises 20x15, 25x9, 25x12, 30x8
b. barbell upright row 90x6, 90x5, 90x7, 90x5

bent over reardelt cable raises
10x15
15x12
last set was done standing on a half swiss ball
15x15

dumbell scaption performed while kneeling on a swiis ball
5x15
5x12

dumbell shrugs
100x15
100x12
100x14
(the gym that I work for only has dumbells up to 100 )

wrist curls and reverse wrist curls for the forearms

carb up last night.....by accident


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2003)

> carb up last night.....by accident


What did you have? 

Hey wait a minute aren't you cutting????   Isn't it too sooon for a carb up???


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah, it is to soon for a carb up so I needed to justify it some way...here is how it happened:

Went out to eat with the girl last night.  We had sushi, okay not to bad.  But there is this coffee shop that we go to in between clients sometimes that has these rice krispie treats with pb (we both love pb) and chocolate chips in side of them.  We were eyeballing them all week (she eats healthy also) and she knew how bad I wanted one so she bought it for me and we split it.  Then we met up with one of our friends, another trainer at the gym, and his wife and they went to a frozen yogurt place.  So we are standing there and I am saying hell no, I wont eat it.  Then she goes up and buys a small cup of german chocolate cake frozen yogurt and eats a couple of spoonfuls and turns to my friends wife and says watch how mad I can make Patrick and then she says "patrick, please eat some of this for me, I can't eat it all..please.."  So then she puts it in my hands and I am still saying no, no, no.  And she tells me to just try it.   So I had a couple of spoonfuls and then I gave it back to her and she throws the rest of it out because she didn;t even want the whole thing, she just wanted to torture me..  Anyway before we ate this stuff I told her that I need to jusify this in some way so she said "Okay, your justification is that you are out with me." .....brilliant


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2003)

6/21 arms/abs

one arm barbell curls
bar x 5
bar x 5

first time i ever did there.  They are really hard!!

cambered bar curls
90x10
90x8
90x6

superset
a. reverse grip cambered bar preacher curls 60x8, 60x6, 60x7
b. straight bar cable curls(plate number listed) #8x9, #8x7, #8x7

one arm overhead dumbell tricep extension
25x15
30x10
30x8

tricep pressdown (plate number listed)
#8x12
#9x9
#9x7
#9x7

high cable tricep extension; knelling on swiss ball
#2x15
#2x 12
#2x10

superset for abs
a. weighted decline crunches
b. decline knee ups


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2003)

Way to go Funky!!  So are you going to go out again?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2003)

6/13 chest/abs

15degree incline dumbell press
85x11
95x8
100x6

superset
a. decline flyes 45x14, 50x8, 50x8, 55x7
b. swiss ball flyes 45x5, 35x8, 35x8, 35x8

superset
a. cable cross over while kneeling on swiss ball(plate number listed) #2x15, 3x15, 4x11
b. Neutral grip machine press 125x15, 140x10, 155x5

low cable cross over (plate number listed)
#5x7
4x9
3x11


6/24 back
close grip pull ups
bw+10x9
bw+25x7
bw+25x6
drop set bw+25x4, bw x 4

seated wide grip row(pate number listed)
#9x17
11x10
11x8
10x10

reverse peck deck (neutral grip)
120x10
105x11
90x10

straight arm pressdown
#6x16
#8x11

back ext.
bw x 15
bw+10x10
bw+10x18

the cut is going great.....I am down just under 170lbs and feeling pretty good.  I have dropped some water and now it is time to get down to the nitty gritty. I am carbing up tonight (legs tomorrow ).  Just ate some dried fruit and am about to make some oatmeal with a banana.



> Way to go Funky!! So are you going to go out again?



Yes we are going to go out again .  Actually we have been hanging out everday.  She has an ear infectioin though and she got me sick a little so we are both under the weather a bit.  I think she is really great and I hope this works out for the best.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice to have you back 

Good for you on the cut and the GIRL   I hope it does work out for you 

What do you do for your back extension?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2003)

I do the back extension bench......it is set at a 45 degree angle and you put your quads on top of it and you bend forward at the waist until you are paralell with the ground.....you know????  It is in every gym I have ever been to, I am sure you have seen it.b


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, I do those too, but I use 25lb plates   So I thought what you were doing was different


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2003)

No, I can use heavier weight but this exercise is all about the form and control....If I concentrate hard enough I can make 10 unweighted reps seem difficult as hell.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

I was only kidding with ya, I figured as much.  I know if I do a 3-1-3 tempo I can barely do 15 with my on BW! 
Goodnight Funky!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2003)

goodnight Jodi...I have to go to bed too......3am to rise for me tomorrow.

peace,
Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2003)

6/26 legs legs legs........and abs

front squats (hate these with a passion)
145x10
145x10
165x9
165x9

superset
a. overhead squat 55x10, 65x10, 95x7
b. dumbell stiff leg deads 45x8, 45x8, 45x7

walking lunges across aerobics room (one set = across and back...aprox. 40 yards)....3 sets with 30lb dumbells

superset
a. leg ext (plate number listed) #13x7, #14x10, #15x7
b. leg curls 100x10, 110x7, 115x8

seated calf raises (plate=one 45lb plate)
3 plates x 13
4 plates x 7
4 plates x 8
drop set
5 plates x 5, 4 plates x 5, 3 plates x 7, 2 plates x 7, 1 plate x 7

intensity was so high during this workout I could hardly stand the pain


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

> front squats (hate these with a passion)


Me too and I refuse to do them.   It hurts my delts and my arms in general to put the bar there.  It just doesn't feel right so I don't bother


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2003)

6/27 delts/traps

superset
a. standing barbell military press 145x10, 145x6, 145x6
b. lateral dumbell raises 20x8, 20x7, 20x7

superset
a. plyometric front raises (w/ a plate in hand perform a front raises and when almost to the top of the range of motion thrust the plate up into the air;catch it and then perform an eccentric contraction) 25lb plate x 15, 45x9, 45x9
b. bent over rear delt cable raises 20x12, 15x10, 15x10

cybex lateral raise machine (plate number listed)
#6x14
8x9
8x8

dumbell shrugs
100x20
100x17
100x15


Going to have to miss my arm worout tomorrow but will make it up on sunday.  I can't remeber the last time I missed a workout so this never happens but tomorrow is my first day off since may 1 (I have been working 7 days a week since then).  I am going to the beach all day (leaving at 8am) with the girl (yep, our little x-division one track star ) So  I wont be able to get the workout in.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 27, 2003)

maybe you'll get a workout in a different form


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2003)

lol, I hope she doesn't expect me to be really cut.....lol...I just finished bulking last week, I am fat as hell!!!!!  I know she has seen old pictures of me posing when I was super shredded, she even saw me when I was about 2 weeks into my bulk, with my shirt off and I was really cut up so I hope she isn;t expecting me to look like that.  She is pissed about missing her workouk also and said I should bring some runnig cloths.......ugh cardio!!!!!

The things we do for chicks.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Going to have to miss my arm worout tomorrow but will make it up on sunday.  I can't remeber the last time I missed a workout so this never happens but tomorrow is my first day off since may 1 (I have been working 7 days a week since then).  I am going to the beach all day (leaving at 8am) with the girl (yep, our little x-division one track star ) So  I wont be able to get the workout in.



  Yeaaaahhh Funky!   Have Fun!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2003)

6/29 arms

bi's

preacher curl
70x10
80x10
80x7

hammer curls
30x11
30x10
30x10

seated cambered bar partial curls
50x20
50x15

dross body unilateral cable curl
40x12
40x13

tri's
reverse grip cross body unilateral tricep press down
50x13
50x12

incline skull crushers
70x17
90x8
90x6
90x5

rope pressdown
50x10
40x11
40x9

overhead cambered bar extensions
60x10

despite a tremendously paonful sinburn I was able to fight through this one and get a killer arm pump.

Diet update:

2 weeks at 2700 cals and I am feeling good, looking leaner but I am slowing up so I am going to drop my cals a bit lower, down to about 2500, probably a little more than that.  I will post my new diet as soon as I write it out in my journal and figure out all the macros.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2003)

Sooooo, how was the date?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2003)

the "date" was a lot of fun.  We stayed at the beach all day, it was a really quite beach, not a party beach or anything, really peaceful.  Then we went and had sushi and went for a walk.  It was cool.  I wish I knew if she liked me like a friend or if she saw it going somewhere else.  I hate when I catch feelings for someone and they don;t catch them back.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> the "date" was a lot of fun.  We stayed at the beach all day, it was a really quite beach, not a party beach or anything, really peaceful.  Then we went and had sushi and went for a walk.  It was cool.  I wish I knew if she liked me like a friend or if she saw it going somewhere else.  I hate when I catch feelings for someone and they don;t catch them back.


Mmmmmmm Sushi!  

Is she still with that guy that she mentioned she didn't want to be with?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2003)

I don;t know if she is still with the guy or not.  I guess I am to much of a wuss to ask.  I just can't see her being into me though (besides from a freind stand point).  My self esteem really sucks, I just feel like if she liked me like I like her it would be to good to be true so I will probably just keep my mouth shut about my feelings and just live with it. 

anyway now to the workout......felt really strong today
6/30 chest/abs

bench press
225x10
235x4+1
250x2+1
250x2

superset 
A. neutral grip decline dumbell press 75x14, 80x7, 80x3
B. dumbell fleys on swiss ball 35x12, 35x12, 35x8

midcable cross over
45x12
50x11
drop set 55x9, 40x9, 30x9

superset
a. light decline bench press (explosive; as fast as I could possibly move the bar) 135x15, 135x9
b. push ups with toes on swiss ball, bw x 6, bw x 4

peck deck
60x13
75x6

a bunch of different supersets for abs.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 30, 2003)

nice work out.  your bench numbers are strong.  225x10 would kill me right now!

your avatar reminds me of this lee haney poster i have.  super wide v-taper!  your back is awesome!  i'm concerned with my back size/width more than anything right now and you've got the taper i want (well, arnold's is what i really want, but realisitically here folks.. ).

about the girl.  you got to have confidence man!  you're a nice, helpful guy, and you're also a big and strong guy.  use your size to help you show off some modest confidence and the ladies will melt for you.  it's not easy finding everything you have wrapped up all in one guy!  now i sound gay, but it's the truth.  get some confidence put on your smile and be you and if it works out it will work out.

take care man!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for the "back" compliment bro, I have really been working on my back lately and it is getting huge.  My lats are way bigger now and some people are accusing me of jucing.lol......I don;t even use supplements (except for whey).lol

About the girl, I just don't think that  she likes me, I am just going to hang out and hope for the best.

7/1 back

barbell row
135x12
155x9
165x8

superset
a. close grip pull ups bw x 10, bw x 6, bw x 6
b. wide grip pull down (plate number listed) #10x6, #8x7, #8x6

romainian deadlifts
135x10
185x8
185x9
185x9
(really worked on getting clean form)

wide grip cable row from squat position
#6x13
#8x9
#8x9

superset
a. dumbell pullover 60x10, 60x10
b. back ext. bw x 10, 10x10


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

> About the girl, I just don't think that she likes me, I am just going to hang out and hope for the best.


Some bit of advice coming from a girls point of view.  We like the "Nice Guy" as friends, not boyfriends.  I just went through this with someone a while back.  The first thing was that he didn't have the guts to ask me on a real date so I asked him.  Very, very nice guy, treated me like gold, truly cared about my feelings and it felt like he would do anything I want.  Yeah, well after month this got OLD, BORING!!!!!  I wanted him to take charge!!!  I got tired of the "whatever you want".  I wanted him to step up to the plate and make a decision.  He also wanted to spend every fucking day with me and every waking moment and that drove me nuts too.

***Warning TMI - I found I didn't even want to have sex with him because I found him meek, weak and pathetic, so after a month and half of dating, I never did have sex with him, I couldn't he annoyed me too much and I lost total sexual interest despite him being a great looking guy***

Well I did break it off with him because it was a usless battle and guess what, we're freinds.   What I'm trying to say is don't be like this guy I dated or women WILL look at you in the "Friendship" way.  Take the chance, take charge and step up to the plate and ask her out on a real freaking date.  What's the worst thats gonna happen?  She says, No, I'd rather be friends.    Big fucking deal, so what?  You would not be in a worse situation than you are now. Right?  Just ask her out, you may be pleasantly surprised.  You've got nothing to lose.

Women want the in between.  I know it sounds like a lot.  We want a man that takes charge  but we also want someone that's sensitive  .  A friend said this to me when I told her about my situation and she is right.  No matter how much women say they want to wear the pants or they want to be in control of the relationship its not all true.  Yeah we want to the relationship to be even and fair but on some degree we also want a MAN, a guy to take charge, a guy that we feel comfortable and *SECURE* with and its difficult to feel that way when you look at a guy and find them weak and pathetic.  Know what I mean?

I hope some of this helps and no I'm not a bitch Its just that after an 11 year relationship with my ex-husband I won't settle and I know what I want!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, all of my freinds are telling me the same thing, "to just put my cards on the table and tell her how I feel about her."  I am just a little scared of it being weird at work when she denies me.  I guess when I go out with her next I am just going to say it all and tell her how I feel.  My best freind says that if it was jsut any girl that you get a crush on don;t say anything but if it is a girl that you really like and it is bothering you then you are better off letting her know how you feel about her.

Unfortunatly I know what you mean though.....I am the nice guy, very shy and passive agressive........lol, can we be freinds???


----------



## Malachor (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah, if you're talking about somebody you would want to spend the rest of your life with or something of that magnitude, than their isn't really any other way to go about it.  if they can't handle what you're doing then you're not meant to be.  good luck bro and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Thanks for the advice, all of my freinds are telling me the same thing, "to just put my cards on the table and tell her how I feel about her."  I am just a little scared of it being weird at work when she denies me.  I guess when I go out with her next I am just going to say it all and tell her how I feel.  My best freind says that if it was jsut any girl that you get a crush on don;t say anything but if it is a girl that you really like and it is bothering you then you are better off letting her know how you feel about her.
> 
> Unfortunatly I know what you mean though.....I am the nice guy, very shy and passive agressive........lol, can we be freinds???


Good!  I'm glad to hear this.  Don't let your shyness get in the way.  You've got nothing to lose and quite a bit to gain so go get her!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks for the advice guys, I really appreciate it.  If you can;t tell I don't really ever get to express my fellings, or am just to afraid to, so it is a lot easier for me to do it here because I don;t have to worry about anything.  I'll keep you posted.

Speaking about keeping you posted:

P-funk's cuttin' up diet:

meal 1
1/3c oatmeal
1 ground turkey burger (or 6oz chicken)
1 whole egg
3 whites
a little salsa for the eggs...will be dropped at later date.

m2
1 can albacore tuna
1 whole egg
1 tbsp. flax
1 tbsp cider vinegar
steamed broccoli

m3
same as m2

m4
6oz chicken
1oz unsalted peanuts
3oz sweetpotato
spinach

m5 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
2 tbsp. cider vinegar
1/2c uncooked oats

m6 (pre bedtime)
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

262g protein
71g carbs
87.5g fat

45%p
20%c
35%f


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2003)

7/3 legs;abs

squats
225x11
275x8
315x4
next two sets- light, ass to the grass, pause for 3 count in the 
                        hole
135x11
135x8
last set- light, explosive, reps fast as possible
95x15

stiff leg deads (reps performed fast and explosive)
135x12
205x7
205x7

dumbell split squat;front leg on step
45x15
45x10
45x10

unilateral leg ext.
plate #4x12
5x10
6x8

seated leg curls
125x15
140x10
155x8

seated calf raises (plate refers to ne 45lb. plate)
4 plates x 7
4 plates x 8
drop set
5 plates x 4, 4 plates x 6, 3 plates x 8, 2 plates x 10, 1 plate x 12

diet update......very hungry


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 4, 2003)

Some real nice strength Funk, very impressive man. Keep up the hard work. Lat spread in avatar is also extremely impressive!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

thanks for the complements.  that picture, and all the pictures here as a matter of fact, were taken when I weighed 149lbs.  My lats are really big right now.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

body report:
after 2.5 weeks of cutting I can honestly say that a) I am very hunrgy and b) I am looking pretty cut and veiny once again .  Weighed in at 169lbs today.  Looked really muscular and dry, veins are starting to pop up all over my delts and chest again.  I am pretty excited to see what the next 2-3 weeks of cutting will bring.  Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have some new pictures for you guys.  I'd like to be ripped up at about 165lbs, then try and bulk up and hit 190lbs by the end of august or begining of September.  Form there I want to start my cut and try and get shredded up at 175lbs so that I can go to vegas for the olympia
looking like I at least work out a little bit.  I gotta stay focused, my cousin, who happens to be my roomate, baked a batch of peanut butter cookies last night while I was sleeping.  I woke up this morning and found them on the counter.  GRRRRR....I love peanut butter.   I am really trying not to eat any of them, gotta be strong. 

7/4 delts, traps, forearms

neutral grip dumbell press (focused on keeping the weight in front of me and really keeping my elbows in and moving forward to keep the exercise in the sagital plane and not cheat and go into the frontal plane of motion)

55x11
65x8
70x9
70x9

neutral grip front dumbell raises
30x7
30x7

dumbell pateral raises (pyramids)
17.5x8, 20x6, 30x4, 20x5, 17.5x5
17.5x6, 20x5, 30x4, 20x4, 17.5x4
17.5x4, 20x4, 30x4, 20x4, 17.5x4

reverse incline dumbell rear delt raises
20x12
25x8
25x8

barbell upright row
95x10
115x8
135x4

dumbell shrugs
105x15
115x13
120x12
120x12

wrist rolls and wrist curls for forearms

happy 4th of july everyone......don't drink.....it decreases protein synthesis


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2003)

***Drooling over PB Cookies***  My favorite 

Great job on the cut so far   I start a new plan on Sunday!  I'm going to try the refeed thing once or twice a week and keep cals low the other days. 

I can't wait to see new pics   If you are going to Vegas there are great airfare prices right now.  Where are you staying?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

the new diet that you are plannig sounds like a good one.  It is similiar to what I do.

I think I am staying at Mandalay.   My freind is taking care of all the arangments.  He has trained some NPC pros and knows a lot of them.  He is a nutrition scientist and knows people that own a bunch of big supplement companies so we aren;t going to have to pay to get into the show.  He goes every year and gets all access passes to everything so it is in his hands.  His wife and I are just tagging along.

side note:
My cousin hid the ccokies from me.....phew, that was a close one


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2003)

Very cool!  You plan on hooking up with us to PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!

All diets off that week.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah, I'd love to hang with the IM crowd


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2003)

Sweet   

Have a great 4th, I'm off to go to a BBQ and Swimming before the fireworks!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

have fun


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 4, 2003)

P-Funk'ster is in for Vegas ... excellent!

and like Jodi said, not diets that week.  It's an all out party!

Welcome aboard the party train PFunk


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

thanks NT, it is going to be a good time......of course all diets are off, or as off as I can get without feeling guilty..lol.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2003)

7/5 bi's/tri's/abs

cambered bar curls (one set= first partial reps from starting position to arms parallel to ground, followed by partial reps from arms parallel to ground to finshing position, followed by full range of motion curls)
60x10,10,10
60x6,6,6
50x6,6,6
50x6,6,6

incline dumbell curls (first time I have done these in about 4 years)
25x7
25x7
25x7

reverse grip cambered bar curls
50x9
50x8
50x7

high cable curls
40x15
50x15

dips
bw+90x10
bw+100x7
bw+100x6

cambered bar skull crusher to failure follwed by close grip bench press to failure

90x12,15
100x4,10
100x4,8

pressdowns (u-shaped bar attachment)
70x11
80x8
80x7
80x7


overhead reverse grip dumbell tricep ext.
20x13
20x13


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks NT, it is going to be a good time......of course all diets are off, or as off as I can get without feeling guilty..lol.



Without feeling guilty? You'd have to hide in yout Hotel room the whole time! 

Results are looking good P! What's your goal weight?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2003)

> Results are looking good P! What's your goal weight?



I will hopefully be cut up at about 165lbs.  That would give me a 15lb gain.  I really don't want to drop below 160lbs, and I am almost 100% positive that I wont.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2003)

Did you have a nice weekend Funky?  Did you get to go out with that girl  ?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2003)

Oh man, we are not going to talk about july 4th and what bad things I did and how i dropped the ball.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2003)

Spill it!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2003)

> Spill it!



Okay fine, but I am so anrgy and disapointed in myself that I let this happen, I have vowed to never let it happen again.

Basically it started like this:

I was not going to hang out with the girl on July 4th because she had her good freind coming in and so they were going to have a "girl's night out thing".  Okay cool no problem, that means I don;t have to worry about going out and being really social or anything.  So I decided to go to my freinds party at his girlfriends house with my cousin.  We are sitting there relaxing when my friend pulls out some marijuana.  Now I have not smoked in the longest time, I used to be a big pot head in school and then it tapered of to once a week, once a month and now to rare special occasions.  SO I figured "whyt not, I don;t have to worry about going out or anything and when ever I did smoke before and I was cutting I was always able to handle the food cravings.".  So I smoked this pot which my freind didn;t even smoke becuase he said it is way to strong for him and let me tell you, it was way to strong for me.  I got wasted.  So I left the party at about 9.30 with the intention of going to another party with my cousin (who is also my roomate) but some how in our intoxicated state we ended up back at our apartment.  The night before my cousin had baked some peanut butter cookies so he was eating those and I am freaking out becuase I wanted to eat them so bad but I was trying to control my urges.  So I ate 1.5lbs of cottage cheese with an apple and some strawberries.  But that wasn;t enough, this pot was to strong for me so I ended up eating 6 peanut butter cookies.  I wasn;t done there though, I I actually got up and walked to the store and bought a big bag of dried pineapple and a corn muffin from dunkin donuts.  SO I ate that and felt okay to pass out.  I was then woken up at 12.30 by who else but the girl that I sweat so hard.  She says that her and her freind are going to the village for drinks and want to know if I wanted to come and meet them.  What's the problem right???  I am to fuckin' stoned to leave my apartment so I respectfully decline.  I then lay in my bed, disgusted with myself, until 1am and then realize that I am still hungry so I baked 5 more peanut butter cookies, ate those and called it a day.

My conclusion:

I am never smoking pot again, not becuase it made me eat all that crap food but because i really dropped the ball with the girl.  Damn it!!!!


PS:

Jodi, can I still carb up tonight??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2003)

OMG I havn't touched pot since 97'.  I use to eat the wierdest things on that stuff.  One of my favorits was Doritos and peanut butter.  Its nasty unless your stoned but I use to love it.    Also, I could eat pint after pint of B&J ice cream and mix in gummy bears or swedish fish, nerds anything really.    I know I was just weird.  Oh, I also liked tuna with mayo and fritos 

I don't think you need to carb up anymore.  You should have just had a large pizza or those pancakes we were talking about and get it over with.  I fucked up to with all the alcohol.  

As far as the girl I doubt you screwed up anything and wouldn't worry about it.  What did you give for an excuse?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2003)

Ben and jerry's is my favorite.

as far as my excuse I told her that I was way to stoned to leave my apartment. lol....I have to talk to her tonight and apologize though.

Damn it, why can' you justify a carb up for me...pleeeeeeze!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2003)

Well as long as marijuana doesn't bother her then I'm sure your fine.  Don't be all apologetic and say sorry a billion times.   I know your upset that you didn't get to see her but don't go overboard on how bummed out you really are.  JMO!

Hmmmm, Carb-Up?????

Do we need to calculate? 

Over a Dozen PB Cookies
Corn Muffin (you could have chosen something a little tastier here)
Dried Pinapple (I would have gone for the banana chips)
1.5 pounds of Cottage Cheese


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2003)

> Well as long as marijuana doesn't bother her then I'm sure your fine. Don't be all apologetic and say sorry a billion times.  I know your upset that you didn't get to see her but don't go overboard on how bummed out you really are. JMO!



No I'm not going to apologize a million times.  She thought it was funny that I was stoned.  SHe was laughing at me.  At least I hope she thought it was funny, I think I was to stoned to even read her interpertation of the whole conversation.   Oh well only time will tell, this wont be the first nor will it be the last time I make a complete ass out of myself in front of a girl.

I am not going to carb up tonight because of all the food I ate on friday and no I don't need you to calculate.  I really never get worried about things like that either in the words of some of my freinds I am a "metabolic animal" 

side note:

corn muffins/corn bread is better than any other muffin out there.
Dried pineapple kills banana chips any day.
The only thing that sucked was that I wish i had some oatmeal raisen cookies too.  I was actually going to walk back out to the store to buy some.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm more of a blueberry muffin fan myself.  Ohh banana pancakes.  Shit, I got stop this torture.  I never like pineapple that much but I LOVE BANANA CHIPS.  Espeically chocolate cover ones and PB cookies rule anyday over oatmeal raisin but my favorite is Choc and PB Chip Cookies


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2003)

GRRRRR, you are killing me with the pancake talk.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry, I just have the biggest craving for pancakes or waffles


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2003)

7/7 chest/abs

superset
a. 15 degree incline neutral grip dumbell press 70x10, 75x7, 75x6
b. decline flyes 35x15, 40x8, 40x7

dominatrix flyes
plate#2; 30lbs dumbell x 10
plate#3; 35lb dumbell x 8
plate#3; 35lb dumbell x 6

superset
a. low cable cross over; plate#6x8, #5x8, #5x7
b. machine chest press 170x8, 170x6, 170x5

a bunch of different supersets for abs to finish off.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> dominatrix flyes
> plate#2; 30lbs dumbell x 10
> plate#3; 35lb dumbell x 8
> plate#3; 35lb dumbell x 6



How do you like the dominatrix?  I love them, they really burn


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 7, 2003)

A nice chest workout Funk, looking good man. 



> dominatrix flyes
> plate#2; 30lbs dumbell x 10
> plate#3; 35lb dumbell x 8
> plate#3; 35lb dumbell x 6



Hey man what are dominatrix flyes? Some kind of superset it looks like to me. Keep it up Funk.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

> A nice chest workout Funk, looking good man.


thanks bro, just tryin' to keep up with you. 



> Hey man what are dominatrix flyes?


Dominatrix flyes:

set up a bench in the middle of the cables machine and place the ankle attachments on the low cable cords (the attachments people use for hip extension).  Then wrap them around your wrist and grab a pair of dumbells and perform flyes with the dumbells in hand and the cables pulling at your wrists.  They are a great exercise.

Okay here is the update on the girl situation....

So on tuesday we were going to go to central park and I decided that it would be the perfect oppurtunity for me to tell her how I feel about her.  As we are walking there I started to get a little nervous because I didn;t know how she was going to react.  Then I started to chicken out and figured, why not ask her out on saturday and tell her then.  So as we are walking into the park I ask her "what are you doing this saturday?"  Her reply was "oh, well, a, I kinda have to go to a birthday party for my x-boyfriend or boyfreind or I don't know.  This is why I wanted to go to the park, I have something I need to tell you."  Okay, right then my stomach dropped, fuck!!!!!!!   Here we go, another day in the life of Patrick, nothing can ever work out for me.  .  She starts out: "Well, I have been dating this guy since febuary and about three or four weeks ago our relationship went down hill and we hadn't been talking at all.  During that period I started to hang out with you a lot and I don't want to deny that there is a conection between us and then we went to the beach and had such a great day together and the entire day all I wanted to do was kiss you and I have these feelings for you.  But last weekend my boyfreind called me up and apologized and begged me to give him a second chance and we have been dating for so ling that I feel that I should give him that shot.  But I really like you and I don;t know what to do and in three weeks ouyr relationship could be down hill again and I want you to know how I feel becuase I don;t want to miss out on a potential oppurtunity with you and blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.

Why does this shit happen to me.  My reaction was, "fuck that guy, c;mon, gimme a break here, what the hell."  I feel like complete shit right now, she ripped my heart out of my chest. 

I am really not happy at all right now, she keeps asking me what is wrong???  A?????  DUH!!!!!!  What, do you want me to be doing back flips right now??

Body report.  Looking cut and dry, carbing up tonight on a pint of ben and jerry's cherry garcia frozen yogurt (low fat;high sugar....comfort food.)  I am really hungry all the time and scared that my cals may be to low (right now about 2300-2500) but my weight is staying stable between 169-171lbs and I am getting leaner and cut so I must be doin; something right.  Probaly going catabolic due to my anxiety and depression right now .  Will log yesterday's workout in a minute after I go find my damn journal.

peace,

"Heart broken" P-funk


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

7/8 back....looking huge and cut right now

parallel bar pull ups (warm up)
bw x 10
bw x 8
bw x 7

one arm dumbell rows
100x7
100x6
100x7

the dumbell at the gym I work for only go up to 100lbs.  Next time I have to go to my gym in brooklyn, it is more hardcore there and they have the heavy dumbells.

reverse incline dumbell row (lying face down on incline bench)
75x9
80x7
80x6

seated wide grip cable rows
plate#12x10
#13x7
dropset
#14x5, #11x5, #8x5

superset
a. wide grip pull downs plate#10x8, #11x6, #11x6
b. reverse grip pulldowns #7x7, #8x5, #8x5

4 sets; 12 reps each of swiss ball supermans for lower back

superset wrist curls and wrist rolls for forearms. 

can't waite to go and do legs tomorrow, I need to do some squats and vent a little frustration out.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Funky   I know you liked her and if it was meant to be than it will happen.  There's lots of women out there and you'll find the right one soon.  

Cheer up Funky


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

It is hard to cheer up right now.  I mean, how often do you find someone that you have almost everything in common with, someone that you click really well with and someone that lives the exact type of lifestyle that you are liveing?  I don't know about you but this is the first time I have found someone like this.  And when that person tells you that they feel the same way about you that you feel about them but they are just giving there old boyfreind another shot it is kind of a smack in the face.  I feel like someone just kicked me in the nuts.


----------



## Malachor (Jul 9, 2003)

after she would have laid something like that on me, i would have definitely told her how i felt or after i recovered from being knocked in the ground 20 ft and she was asking me what's wrong, then i would have told her.

i don't understand why girls go and mess up a good thing like you had going.  just to go back out and try and reconcile with some dude that hurt her feelings in the first place.  women's logic must be too far advanced for me to comprehend.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, i told her how I felt about her too and it was just like "well I guess it doesn;t matter anyway, she is going to do what she wants to do."

I know what you mean bro, women have such a strange way of thinking.  I just can't figure them out at all.  (No offense Jodi )


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2003)

None taken.  I know how you feel.  I have a hard time finding someone that lives that same lifestyle as I so they can put up with me.  The only problem is everytime I find one they are so egotistical and stuck on themselves that I can't take it.  Either that or their into steroids (which I don't care about) but they try pushing it on me and I'm an el naturel kinda girl.  

Then I find guys that aren't into BB and they want me to stop working out cuz they think I'm too muscular or they don't like my eating habits or whatever.  I can't win either side I go on.  So thats why I tend to spend alot of time here on IM.  People I can associate with and we all have common goals.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah , IM is a great bunch of people.

It sounds like I have the same problem as you, can't someone of the opposite sex that is into the same things I am into.  The thing is this girl also complained about the same problem and told me one night a couple of weeks ago how she had never met anyone like me that was not into drinking or partying but just into exercise and being healthy  She even talked about how her old boyfreind, or I guess I should say her current boyfreind, was into going out with his freinds and drinking and she was never into that.  UM????  What gives here???  What are you trying to tell me??  You have all this stuff in common with me and you are just standing there shooting me in the foot.  GRRRRR......Girls.......I can;t stand them.  I just want to go to the gym and do my workout and then go home and sit in my room and listen to music everyday, not socialize with anyone, just become a recluse.  Either that or get so freakishly big that no one will want to talk to me.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2003)

Your right that doesn't make sense.   Your day will come Funky, and you'll meet her, I have faith 

I spend alot of time by myself and trust me, its no fun.   It's pretty lonely but I just don't want to date anyone for the sake of it.  Don't de-socialize yourself, make the best of life while your young and don't settle.  She's out there, you wait and see


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

I spend tons of time by myself also and yes it does suck.  I don't believe in dating just to date either.  As far as de-socializing myself goes, that kind of happened when I gave up drinking, I mean were elso do singles hang out???  Can't pick a girl up in the gyn either.  I feel that I am way to sweaty..lol....also, I don;t pay attention to anyone when I am working out.  It is a tough lifestyle we lead but I can't think of anything I would rather be doing.  At least you guys help keep me sane.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 9, 2003)

My wife was dating my fraternity brother, friend and room-mate when I "fell" for her.

I wouldn't say I "waited" for her, but used the time to get closer...then opportunity hit and....we have our 15th wedding anniversary next month.

Just remember, it ain't over.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2003)

That's what were here for, to help each other out!  I don't know a better bunch of people I can rant to and they understand or give support!

BTW - I'm the same way in the gym.  I don't wear clothes to flatter either because I don't like getting stared at.  I see girls come in all the time with these skimpy outfits and walk around with 5lb in their hands and pretend to sweat just for the attention.  I just wear a typical sports bra, loose tank and shorts


----------



## Pepper (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> My wife was dating my fraternity brother, friend and room-mate when I "fell" for her.
> 
> I wouldn't say I "waited" for her, but used the time to get closer...then opportunity hit and....we have our 15th wedding anniversary next month.
> ...



and, I should point out, I had one less friend.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

That is what my friends are saying.  One of my freinds has met the guy and said that he is a dip shit and that  I should just keep hangin' with her as much as possible because he will mess up again and then she will see that I treat her way better and respect her much more than he does.  I don't know if I should do that or back off a bit??

ah well, I gotta get to bed.  Gotta be up at 3.30 tomorrow to get to work for my 5.30 clients........That leads to my next question....Who are the people that like to train with ME at 5.30 or 5 o'clock in the morning??  LOL, I always make them throw up....god I love my job.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just wear a typical sports bra, loose tank and shorts



Those sports bra's are the SEXIEST THING...period.

Nike could put Victoria Secret out of business as far as I am concerned.

(sorry for the journal clutter, P-funk)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2003)

I like the journal clutter Pepper.....I also like the sports bra's, lol


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2003)

The loose tank covers the sports bra   You guys see more in my pics than the guys at the gym.  

Funky, stay friends with her and make it a point to JUST be friends and if things happen they happen.  Don't push it, friendships are the best thing to start a relationship   Good night, I gots to go to bed myself   2:30 AM for me


----------



## Malachor (Jul 10, 2003)

not to make you feel bad Jodi, but it must be harder for you to find someone compatible than us guys.  it seems that most guys want a girl that's fit, but not really into the whole muscle thing.  and then like you said, you find a guy who has the same lifestyle, but has a big head.  then for some of us guys, it seems that we do everything right, but then it just doesn't workout.. 

i do believe that their is somebody out their for everybody (there's so many damn people in the world there has to be right? ), but it just takes time to find.  it seems that most of the time relationships just fall onto your lap.

hang in their guys and keep your heads up!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Gee thanks, guys I'm not that big.    Really, I'm not, measuring my arms and they are smaller than J'Bo's   I think its just that I'm short.

Thanks for the confidence boost!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think you are that big Jodi 

7/10 legs

triset
a. dumbell squats 60x14, 70x12, 80x10
b. dumbell stiff leg deads 45x12, 50x10, 60x7
c. smith machine squats(wt. not counting bar)140x10, 180x8, 
    200x5

standing cable hip abduction
plate#4x10
plate#3x10
plate#3x10

dumbell lunges
35x15 (each leg)
45x10
50x10

seated hip adduction
55x20
100x8
100x8

superset
a. lying leg curls 110x10, 120x8, 130x6
b. dumbell step-ups 35x10, 45x8, 45x8

45 degree calf raises 
300x12
340x10
rack x 10
rack x 9

my calfs are huge and ugly right now, just the way they should be 

My legs are absolutly fried today.  My manager happens to have some of the thickest legs I have ever seen.  So I asked him what else he did to get such thickness besides squats, which are his favorite exercise.....mine too.  He told me that when he was in college he started doing standing cable hip abduction and adduction.  He said everyone made fun of him becuase they said it was a girl exercise but he swore by it, and he uses some heavy weight for these also, not very girl like at all if you ask me.  So I decided to give them a try and I am so sore rigth now.

Diet is going well.  Good morning cuts today, looked super dry.  I was so depleted after todays workout I was getting terrible hunger pains and I messed up my diet today becuase I had a bit of a "cashew" overdose.  Oh well, back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Malachor (Jul 10, 2003)

where in anything did i say that you were big?  all i said was that guys generally want girl's that are fit, but not into the whole muscle thing.  no where did i put you do or mean to make you feel bad.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2003)

lol, dude you are in so much trouble.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Whats wrong with a girl having muscle?  Like I don't have a hard enough time finding guys I like and I need to hear it he're too!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2003)

Nothing is wrong with girls having muscles.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

One thing I fucking hate more than anything in the world is when I'm out at a bar or a club and a guy walks by and says something dumb about me having muscles.  The other night a guy and his friends at the bar was talking us and one of the guys says something like, "hey I wouldn't want to mess with her she Jacked"  WTF!!  It pisses me off.   

Actually it was because of this comment that I have decided I'm not working my traps anymore.  I naturally have big traps and I don't want them any bigger because I think it might be too much and still refrain a femanine figure.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't stop training traps becuase of someones dumbass remark.  Judging by your pics I don't think that your are big at all.  I think you are muscular but you definetly retain a fine femanine figure.  Just because someone says something stupid should not affect what you do with your own body.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Funky  but my traps really are a bit too big.  They power over my delts a too much.  Besides they get worked from other exercises so they aren't neglected. 

Did you talk to that girl anymore lately?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay then, just make sure you don;t stop training them for the wrong reasons.

Side note to that:  I train my traps with my shoulders becuase I want big traps, however, I never have any of my clients train thier traps.  In my opinion for most people it is a waste of time becuase having big traps is unessacary and not really functional for the general public.  And yes they get hit with many other exercises.

About the girl:

Yes, I talk to her everyday at work.  No more dates, trips or weekend hangs though.  Bummer.  I want to ask her to go to the Yakees game with me in two weeks because she has never been to a baseball game in her life and she loves the Yankees and they happen to be playing the Cleveland Indians, my favorite team (I am originally from Cleveland).  She probably would say no becuase her boyfreind probably wouldn't let it happen.  SO maybe I shouldn;t even ask her.  Things are a bit weird between us becuase she will ask me what is wrong when I am just sitting there and I have to say "nothing" when reallt I wanna say "Um.....you broke my heart two days a ago."


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

I think you should tell her.  Don't say broke your heart but tell her that you really were looking forward to your relationship to grow into something and that you do have feelings for her.  Don't try to hide it.  Let it be known and if she says now is not the time because of her boyfriend than at least she know you care about her.  Right now she probably thinks your mad a her.  I know I would.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah, I know that is what I really have to do.  Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

I think you should and maybe the both of you will feel better and can at least continue on with your friendship. 

Goodnight Funky!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Don't stop training traps becuase of someones dumbass remark.  Judging by your pics I don't think that your are big at all.  I think you are muscular but you definetly retain a fine femanine figure.  Just because someone says something stupid should not affect what you do with your own body.



Amen to that!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2003)

7/11 delts/traps/forearms

superset
a. dumbell military press seated on swiss ball 50x12, 60x8, 60x4, 
    50x9 (these are super hard)
b. dumbell lateral raises 20x12, 20x8, 20x8, 20x8

behind neck standing barbell press
95x13
115x8
115x6

upright row
115x10
125x7
125x7

superset
a. thigh level cable lateral raises standing infornt of machine and lifting weight towards you and slightly up.  (this is the most effecient angle to hit the middle delt that I have found because of the way you are pulling the cables against gravity and the way the fibers run.  Doing them like this takes the front delt right out of the exercise and makes it really tough) 10x13, 15x8, 15x8
b. dumbell bent over rear delt raises 20x10, 20x8, 20x8

barbell shrugs
225x17
275x15
315x12

some wrist curls and wrist roll supersets for the forearms.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2003)

7/12-bi's/tri's/abs

I vented a lot of frustration out today and felt really string in the gym.  I had a crazy pump going and looked like I was going to explode.

olympic bar barbell curls
95x10
105x6 (I have never done this much for bicep curls on this exercise.  My bi's have always been my weakest muscle group.  Before I did this weight I tried to do 115lbs...lol, bad idea!!)
95x3 (really fatigued)
55x10

incline dumbell curls
25x11
30x9
drop set 30x7, 20x6

superset
a. hammer curls 25x13, 30x9, 30x8
b. cable curls (cambered bar attachment) #8x7, #8x 8, #8x5

olympic bar barbell skull crushers
95x11
115x6
95x8

dips
bw + 90x10
bw + 105x7
bw + 115x5 (personal best)

reverse grip pressdowns
plate#14x10
rack x 7
drop set; rack x 5, plate#10x12

overhead barbell tricep extensions
50x20
60x13

lots of weighted crunches and hanging leg raises for abs.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2003)

> 39x9



How did you manage to rack 39lbs


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 12, 2003)

Sorry to intrude on your journal, but I can relate to a lot of your dating woes. Seems like all I do is workout and soon, back to school. I'm turning 23 at the end of this month, am moving to San Diego next week (where I don't know a single soul), and start law school in August. I have acclimate myself to a whole new environment, but meeting people will be even harder since I don't drink/smoke/party. The gym is out too (as far as finding a date) because I am too focused on my workouts and  love my cardio and sweat like a pig.:hmmmm: I guess things always happen for a reason though.
 Don't give up though. I'm sure our Ms. and Mr. Right are out there somewhere.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2003)

> How did you manage to rack 39lbs



Sorry, it was supposed to be 30lbs....thanks super moderator 



> Sorry to intrude on your journal, but I can relate to a lot of your dating woes. Seems like all I do is workout and soon, back to school. I'm turning 23 at the end of this month, am moving to San Diego next week (where I don't know a single soul), and start law school in August. I have acclimate myself to a whole new environment, but meeting people will be even harder since I don't drink/smoke/party. The gym is out too (as far as finding a date) because I am too focused on my workouts and  love my cardio and sweat like a pig.:hmmmm: I guess things always happen for a reason though.



Yep, livivng a strict "fitness" lifestyle is tough on the social life....that is why I am giving up....all I care about is the workout now, I don't give two shits about anything else except trying to get as big and jacked as possible


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

There's that word jacked again!    Someone else told me I was jacked again yesterday 

Don't give up.  I'm not.  Concentrate on your goals but don't seclude yourself or give up.  Your so young Funky and there is so much ahead of you.  Don't let your youth pass you by.  Trust me.  I'm going to be 31 next week and all during my 20's I was with one person getting ready to be married.  Then married and now divorced.  Although I don't regret it, I do wish I had made the most of my 20's and done more things.  I'm doing them now but its more difficult as you get older.  Don't let life pass you by.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2003)

I just want to use my 20s to get JACKED, while my testosterone levels are still high.   Then when I am in my thirties and my "t" levels start to decrease I will be big and JACKED.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

Live your fucking twenties and get big.  Don't be a loser!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2003)

lmao, I am just being sarcastic with ya....I wouldn't want to piss off someone as jacked as you are!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

It my fucking traps I'm telling you.   Thats the only thing that makes me look like I'm big but I'm not.  Funny, men want to be huge and women want to be small but defined.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2003)

realx, you don't have big traps.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

I'll have to take a front shot, you can't really see my traps in the other pics.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2003)

For some reason I feel small.  I look in the mirror at myself and I don't look that big or huge.  But people keep coming up to me and telling me that I am getting huge or that I am so big now.  Huh, is it possible i don;t see something that others are seeing???


Speaking of big things.....MY GUT!!!!!  Carb up tonight and I am bloated as hell.  Ate some dried fruit and a boz of cinnamon marshmellow scooby doo sereal in milk.  God, I am going to have to roll myself around my apartment.  I feel like my linea alba is going to split down the middle.  UGH!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Ate some dried fruit and a boz of cinnamon marshmellow scooby doo sereal in milk.


You couldn't have chosen a better cereal   I would have had blueberry pancakes   I still havn't had them.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah, it is a great cereal but by about the fifth bowl I started to get a little sick of it.......nothing like crunch berries..mmmm.

Next carb up will maybe be blueberry waffles...yum


Damn Jodi, Nice back


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2003)

7/14 chets/abs

decline bench press (first time for this exercise in a couple of months)
205x10 (felt to easy and light, shouldn't have wasted energy, 
              shoould have stopped at 5 or 6 reps)
225x8
235x4+1

superset
a. neutral grip dumbell bench press 75x10, 85x5, 85x4
b. 15 degree incline cable flye plate#5x8, #6x5, #6x4

high cable crossover
plate#7x10
#6x10
#6x8
last two sets were performed kneeling on swiss ball
#3x12
#3x12


flat bench flyes
60x10
60x6
dropset 60x6, 30x10

lots of weighted crunches and leg raises foro abs


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Next carb up will maybe be blueberry waffles...yum
> 
> 
> Damn Jodi, Nice back


I want blueberry waffles 

Thanks Funky!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2003)

7/15 back

The intensity of my workouts lately has been crazy.  I keep on burning out training partners.  My strenght is rising faster than I can ever remember and my energy has been out of control.  I am in a caloric defecit also which is weird.  I don't know were all of this energy is coming from.  Maybe it is from pent up anger or depression.  Maybe I should try and have a girl break my heart every week  .

reverse grip chins to warm up.
bw x 10
bw x8

spider row (aka t-bar row with a support....I hate this machine I wish the gym had a real t-bar)
115x12
135 (three 45lb plates)x9
160 (three 45lb and one 25 lb plate)x6

triset
a. paralell grip behind neck pull downs plate#11x9, #10x9, 
    #10x10
b. wide grip pull downs (to the front) #10x10, #11x6, #10x7
c. close grip cable row from squat position; rack x 10, rack +5x8, 
    rack+5x8

romanian deads
185x8
205x8
225x5

dumbell pullover
75x10
75x10
75x9

seated neutral grip machine row
190x7
170x7


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

I've been the same way Funky.  Being in a caloric deficit and I'm making personal best in my workouts


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2003)

7/17 legs;abs

*when I say "plates" I am refering to the total number of 45lb. plates placed on the machine

hack squat
8 plates x 12
10 plates x 9
12 plates x 6 (personal best)

leg press
16 plates x 10
19 plates x 8
20 plates x 6

smith machine staggered squats with back leg on bench (weight does not include bar)
40x10
50x10
90x8
100x6

superset
a.  dumbell stiff leg deads 50x12, 60x8, 60x8
b. lying leg curls 120x8, 115x6, 100x8

leg extension
plate #15x8
plate #15x8

standing cable hip adduction
plate #5x15
plate #8x8

standing cable hip abduction
plate #5x8
plate #3x8

45 degree calf raises
rack x 12
rack x 10
rack x 9
rack x 8

weighted decline crunches superseted with leg lifts for abs.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

> hack squat
> 8 plates x 12
> 10 plates x 9
> 12 plates x 6 (personal best)
> ...



 Impressive!  Holy shit.  I'm feeling the pain in your legs for you.  

Nice job


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, my legs are killing me.  My legs are so big now, I love it.....The only problem is that people keep accusing me of using anabolics and they keep asking me to sell them some....lol.....No one will believe me that nutrition is the key and there are no shortcuts


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Thats awsome Funky - now lets see pics 

People have a hard time believing that you can put on that much mass without steroids.  There is this guy at the gym and he's short but OMFG, he's huge and cut.  Everyone accuses him of doing steroids and he tell everyone the same thing, its all about diet.  I'm totally infactuated by him and I hope he doesn't notice the drool coming out of my mouth half the time.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2003)

Is he telling the truth though???  I hate more than anything when people juice and lie about it.


I really gotta get some new pics up.  I need to find someone to snap some shots of me.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh I think he is telling the truth.  He gets so annoyed and frustrated with people.  Alot of guys come to him asking what he juices on and where they can get some.  He tells them Steak and Broccoli at the local grocery store or steak house.   They walk away all pissed off.  The first time I heard him say that I was LMAO and thats when I started talking to him.  It was good to see someone else in the gym that ate healthy.  Too bad he has a girlfriend


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2003)

is his girl friend jacked too?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Scawny little bitty thing.  He probably crushes her in bed.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2003)

7/18 delts/traps/forearms

First off......OMG my legs are sore.....can barely sit down and when i do I can barely get up...lol.....I love this pain.

bw 172lbs today......don't no were that came from???  I was 169 yesterday and didn;t break my diet or carb up?? lol.....Maybe I gained 4lbs in my legs after that workout 

reverse grip olympic bar millitary press (working in the sasgital plane here,  these are killer)

115x8
115x6
115x6

seated dumbell front raises; starting position neutral grip and as I go through the range of motion I internally rotate so that at the top of the reP I end with my forearms/hands pronated

25x11
25x7
20x9

Seated lateral dumbell raises w/straight arms
20x7
20x7
20x7

reverse peck deck
120x11
120x10
120x10

cable lateral raises with cables set slightly below middle (right under my knees); standin infront of machine and pulling weight up and towards me almost diagonally
20x9
25x7
25x8

high cable rear delt
30x15
40x10
50x8

cable upright row
rack x 11
rack x 9

barbell shrugs
315x13
365x9
365x8

seated barbell shrugs (under legs)
205x13
205x13
205x13


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2003)

7/19 bi's/tri's

another day......another great workout........my energy and strength have been on the rise like crazy

standing dumbell curls
45x9
50x6
dropset 50x3, 25x10

reverse grip cambered bar curls
60x10
70x6
70x6

seated cambered bar partial curls
70x13
70x12
70x10

superset
a. unilateral cable curl steping forward to place arms/shoulders in 
    extension 30x10, 35x11
b. cross body dumbell hammer curls 25x8, 25x6

one arm dumbell overhead tricep extension
30x12
40x6
40x6

close grip bench press
185x8
205x5+1
225x4 (personal best)
225x3

rope press down
plate#10x10
plate#10x8
dropset  plate#10x6, plate#5x11

high cable tricep extension
plate#5x11
plate#6x6


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry, been away for a while.......been super busy.

7/21 chest
bench press
275x3+1
245x4
225x3

incline dominatrix
25 lb. DB; plate#3 x 11
30 lb. DB; plate#4 x 8
35 lb. DB; plate#5 x 6

superset
a. decline dumbell press 85x7, 90x3+1, 90x1+1
b. swiss ball flyes 35x10, 35x7, 35x4

peck deck
150x10
150x8



7/22 back
bent over barbell rows
155x10 (warm up)
185x8
205x6
215x4

close grip pulll down
plate#14x8
plate#14x6
dropset- plate#14x5;plate#7x8

superset
a. wide grip pull down- plate#11x8, #11x6, #8x9
b. close grip seated cable row- plate#11x5, #10x4, #8x6

romainian deadlifts (to fatigued at this point to go heavy because I was to tired and was starding to round my back........EEK!!!!)
205x8
205x8
205x6

strraight arm cable press down
plate#6x15
#8x10
#9x7


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2003)

> sorry, been away for a while.......been super busy.


 Yeah where the hell you been.  I had some built up anger and disappointment in myself the other day and I had no one to take it out on.   

j/k well, about taking it out on you.  Bad binge day and I'm still paying the price.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2003)

What happened????  


Ya get fat all of a sudden????  lol


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Super Binge!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2003)

7/24 legs......OMG LEGS!!!!!!  They are killing me right now.  I don't know how I am going to walk tomorrow.

squats
275x12
315x8
356x4
last set real deep (ass to the grass) with a 3 second pause in the hole
135x22 (ouch)

stiff leg deads
205x12
225x10
275x9

walking lunges with dumbells
45lbs X aprox. 36 yards for 3 sets

hip ab/adduction exercise
Standing sideways from the cable machine hold cable in right hand.  Then do a side squat with left leg going behind right leg.  Bring left leg back to start and do a lateral dead lift on right leg.   Do a set then repeat for other leg.

plate# 6x10
plate # 5x11

triset
a. leg ext.- plate# 15x8, #12x10, #12x12
b. leg curl- 100x9, 90x10, 90x12
c. jump squat- bw x 11, bw x 10, bw x 15

45 degree calf raises
rack x 11
rack x 9
rack x 8
rack x 8


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2003)

7/25 delts;traps;abs

standing millitary press (olympic bar)
135x10
145x9
160x3

superset
a. cable lateral raises from the slightly below mid position 
    25x12,35x6, 30x7
b.  front dumbell raises (standing) 25x10, 25x6, 25x5

bent over rear delt dumbell raises
20x12
25x10
25x8

barbell upright row
135x5
115x8
115x6

cybex lateral raise machine
plate#7x15
plate#8x10

superset
a. barbell shrugs 275x15, 275x10, 275x 10
b. seated dumbell shrugs 80x13, 80x10, 80x11


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2003)

Morning,
How's the cut coming along?  Haven't talked to you in a while.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

Cut is going okay.  I am going to drop my cals to 1940 (which is bw x 11.3) so that I can sut a little bit harder for the next two to three weeks.  then it is a four week mini bulk up to about 178lbs followed by a four week mini cut.  If you see my journal on the other board, DP has been giving me some pointers on some contest prep ideas.  So right now I am trying to add some size and hopefully I can compete at about 175lbs.  My strength has been really high even in caloric defecit so far so that is nice.

How is your cut going???  Still bloated...lol


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2003)

Yeah I've been reading it over on Leah's site.  Good I hope it goes well.

My cut its going fine.   LMAO!! No, I'm not still bloated, although I am refeeding today  

There will be some changes coming up pretty soon.  You'll see 

I went on a few dates with a guy and we get along well.  I'm kind of excited.  He doesn't think I'm too muscular   He lifts but no obsessed like us.  More for a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

> My cut its going fine.  LMAO!! No, I'm not still bloated, although I am refeeding today



I am refeeding all day today also, and maybe tomorrow.  I jsut want to get it all in and raise my leptin levels before I start these extremly disiplined 4 week diet cycles.  Just ate a Oneway bar for the first time......yummy.  Now I gotta waite a little bit before I go workout.



> I went on a few dates with a guy and we get along well. I'm kind of excited. He doesn't think I'm too muscular  He lifts but no obsessed like us. More for a healthy lifestyle.



That is great.  I really hope it works out well for ya..........at least one of us needs a life..lol.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh yummy!  I think I better go get one of those today.  My diet is really going to be cracking down soon so I'll make that bar my little refeed cheat today 

Its beautiful outside here today.  I'm heading to the beach soon.  My sister's fiance' is having a dock party in Portsmouth today  It should be an awsome time.  Live band, lots of food I can't eat  and alcohol.  I better stay away from that though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

Sounds like fun.....sure wish I could go to the beach, it is so nice in NYC today.

Why can't you eat the food????  I am sure there will be something there that would meet your needs.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2003)

Chips, pizza, beer, jello shots, hotdogs, sausages, bread, potato salad, macaroni salad 

Alright pick one


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

I would go right for the hotdogs and potato salad.........I like pizza a lot but I never eat it (can;t remember the last time I had pizza) and I don't drink.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2003)

I wouldn't eat a hot dog if you paid me (lips and ass) 

Pizza on the other hand  Yummm!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

mmmmm.......nothing like lips and ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2003)

I love italian sausages though with onions and peppers!  Especially from the street vendors in downtown Boston.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh shit, I love the italian sausage in Boston.   I used to live right off landsdown st. next to fenway park and the guy that stands behind the gren monster during the games and every weekend whne the ckubs lets out serves up the best italian sausage I have ever eaten.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

okay, time to go workout.......have a fun day Jodi, talk to ya later.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Oh shit, I love the italian sausage in Boston.   I used to live right off landsdown st. next to fenway park and the guy that stands behind the gren monster during the games and every weekend whne the ckubs lets out serves up the best italian sausage I have ever eaten.


I was just there last weekend   I didn't get a sausage though.  

Have a good day!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

7/26 bi's/tri's/forearm

standing cambered bar curls
90x12
110x5
90x6
inside grip 70x10

one arm dumbell preacher curl
35x10
40x6
dropset 35x9, 20x9

reverse grip cable curl (cambered bar ext.)
90x10
90x9
90x8

bent over dumbell curl
25x9
30x6

dips
bw + 115 x 8
bw + 135(3 plates) x 5.........new personal best 
dropset- bw + 35 x 9, bw x 11

recipricoal dumbell skull crushers (neutral grip)
30x12
45x6
35x8

press downs (striaght bar)
80x10
90x8
100x6

rope overhead cable tricep extensions kneeling on swissball
40x12
40x15
40x17

wrist rolls and wrist curls superseted for forearms


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2003)

been refeeding all weekend.  I have been eating tons of crap too, pancakes, muffins, candy, dried fruit etc.........Why????  I am over doing it this weekend because I feel that I am now ready to completely change my lifestyle.  For those who read this journal or some of my past posts, especailly some of the ones that i wrote when I first started coming here you'll know that I am extremly strict with my diet.  However, I usually have carb ups/refeeds were I eat things like cereal, waffles, ben and jerry's etc.  Although this stuff has always worked for me during my cuts I feel it is time for me to make the big jump............I am going for a sugar free lifestyle.  No more sugars.  I will only stick to sweetpotatos, oatmeal, brown rice and sometimes whole grain pasta.  No more crap though.  When I bulk I ussually eat uncle sam cereal so I don;t know what I am going to do here about the milk.  Maybe I should start taking a look at rice milk for my bulks, anyone know anything about it or have ever tried it???


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

WTG Funky!

I like refeeding much better with slow burners.   I always feel like shit after I eat crap food.  Even though I love it while I'm eating it.  For the next 2-3 days I look in the mirror and hate myself for it.  Refeed or not it still makes me look like shit.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, I am scared to give up things like waffles and dried pinapple because I like them so much.  But if anyone has enough disipline to do it it is me.  There was a time when I loved alcohol (used to get drunk every night as a matter of fact) and I have successfully overcome that addiction and given it up.  I will try as hard as I can to give up sugar, hopefully I wont fall off the wagon to much during my quest.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

You are a very determined person.  I have faith in ya.  

Psst...I hear Leptigen helps curb the sugar cravings. 

I can't wait til mine comes in, I haven't got rid of the craving since my binge.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah, I guess leptigen is supposed to be pretty good.

But I don't use supplements (except for a multi vitamin and 2 scoops of whey post workout).  I always try and be as clean as possible.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2003)

7/28 chest/abs

15 degree incline dumbell press
100x11
100x9
100x5

(I hate the gym that I work at, the dumbells only go up to 100lbs)

decline bench press
235x7
235x6
235x7+1

flat bench dumbell flyes
60x9
60x8
dropset
60x10, 35x9

superset
a. peckdeck 150x15, 165x7, 135x8
b. neutral grip machine press plate#11x9, #12x5, #9x9


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Knock Knock!!!!

Anyone home!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2003)

yeah, I am here.  Been really busy at work latley.  I will update my journal later tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2003)

okay here is the run diwn if my workouts this week

7/29 back

close grip pull ups
bw + 25x10
bw + 35x6+1
bw + 40x4+2

prone incline dumbell rows
80x9
80x9
80x10

wide grip pull downs
plate#12x10
#13x8+2
drop set #13x6, #9x5

wide grip row from squat position
rack  x 12
rack + 2.5 x 12
rack + 2.5 x 12

cable shoulder adduction
40x15
50x10
50x15

back ext.

bw + 10x15
bw + 10x10
bw + 10x10

7/31 legs
front squats
135x10 (warm up)
155x12
175x10
185x8
205x7

dumbell stiff leg deads
65x10 (warm up)
70x10
80x8
90x6

seated leg curls
170x10
170x9
170x8

dumbell staggered squat with back leg on bench
30x12
30x8
30x10

side squat across aerobics room and back (aprox. 40 yards)

first set pulling 173lb training partner on sled 
second set pulling 173lb training partner and 45lb plate

single leg standing calf raise with dumbell
40x12
40x11
40x12
40x10

45degree calf machine raises
rack x 8
rack x 6


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> 7/31 legs
> front squats
> 205x7



  I can't even do the freakin bar, these suck for me!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeah, I hate front squats also.  I want to get up to 225 though.  I think that it looks pretty bad ass if you are front squating a weight that most people do for their regular squats....lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

My problem is the bar rolls off my delts and into my elbow.  I just can't keep it balanced and then it becomes useless to me. 

I've been trying new things with my legs anyway cuz I don't want them to get fat while I'm still reducing the muscle a bit.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2003)

If the bar is rolling off of your shoulders than try holding it differently.   Have you ever treind holdnig it at your shoulders but with your hands (elbow in).  It is the same type of hold that is reguired anytime you come underneath the bar doine any power lifts (cleans, snatch, jerk).  I know a lot of power lifters that hold the bar like that when they do front squats so that they get strong holding the bar with their hands in front of them..  Know what I mean??

High intensity sprints ussually work for me if I want to lean my legs up and get them cut.


Diet update.......still no sugar.....grr.  Sunday carb up I really want a box of chocolate teddy grahms in milk.  YUM.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If the bar is rolling off of your shoulders than try holding it differently.   Have you ever treind holdnig it at your shoulders but with your hands (elbow in).  It is the same type of hold that is reguired anytime you come underneath the bar doine any power lifts (cleans, snatch, jerk).  I know a lot of power lifters that hold the bar like that when they do front squats so that they get strong holding the bar with their hands in front of them..  Know what I mean??
> 
> High intensity sprints ussually work for me if I want to lean my legs up and get them cut.
> ...


No, how bout a BIG BOWL OF OATMEAL!!!!!!!!!  Remember you said NO MORE SUGAH   

I know exactly what your talking about about.  Next time I try them (don't count on it being in the near future though) I'll try that grip.  I do clean & jerks sometimes too   Oh, I"m not allowed any cardio right now, so sprints are out.  Instead I did a fast paced high intensity leg and ab workout the other day.  Sweated bullets.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeah, I carbbed up on oatmeal wed. night......maybe some pasta on sunday......GRR....One of my freinds, another bodybuilder, said that this is an extremly stupid idea.  He said that I am already so strict with my diet and lifestyle (ie no drinking) that I need to have some sugar atleast once a week because it is the only thing I can have that i can enjoy.  He thinks that psychologically this could be damaging to me and tells me that I should go to a shrink because he feels that I am so strict because I want to punish myself all the time for some reason....?????


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Its called goals.  Yes we are a bit obsessed and once my comp is over I plan on maintaining and giving myself some freedom.  Check out my signature.  It was written especially for the reason you just mentioned. 

I still do believe that if you have a goal that you want to reach then yeah you do need to be strict.  If you start screwing up and you don't reach that goal or it takes you alot longer than you wanted it to, you are the one that is going to be dissapointed in yourself, no-one else.  So as far as I'm concerned only you can decide if you are too strict, nobody else can do that for you.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2003)

8/1 delts/traps/abs

this workout really sucked.  I couldn't concentrate, my head was somewhere else.

seated smith machine press (first time doing these in about 8 or 9 months)
weight does not include bar
90x10 (warm up)
140x10
160x6
180x2

triset
a. dumbell readdelt raises lying face down on incline bench 25x12,30x8, 30x8
b. dumbell lateral raises 25x6, 20x6, 20x5
c. dumbell neutral grip front raises 25x6, 25x6, 20x4

behind back cable lateral raises
25x12, 35x8, 40x6

mid cable rear delt
25x11
30x8
30x7

cable upright row
rack x 10
rack x 10
rack x 8

barbell shrugs
365x11
365x10
365x7
365x7


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2003)

8/2 bi's/tri's

went a little lighter on the volume today.  I am going to change my split around probably this week.  I have been banging out this one for about 8 or 9 weeks.  I need to mix it up for a couple of weeks.

started with tri's first for a change

dips
bw + 2 plates x 10
bw + 3 plates x 5
bw + 3 plates x 3+1

cambered bar skull crushers
95x10
115x5+1
95x9

cambred bar extension reverse grip pressdowns
plate#14x7
#13x5
dropset #10x12, #7x13

olympic bar curls
95x11
1-5x6
70x12
70x11

incline dumbell curls (with feet in the air)
20x11
25x9
25x8

reverse grip cambered bar preacher curls
45x10
55x9
55x8


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2003)

Okay, I need some opinions from my journal readers regarding the new split I may possibly try (starting this week).

After being in the game for awhile it becomes increasingly difficult to mix things up to prevent adaptation and get over training plateus.  I usually cycle my training, going from heavy days, to light days, low to high volume days and strength to more balance/coordination days.  On top of that I usually need to change my split every 8-10 weeks and then come back to the one that always has worked the best for me, the one I am doing right now.  I have tried many different splits but this one is entirly new so please give me some opinions.

My split right now is my  "bread and butter" split.  It always works for me, especailly after doing a different split for 6 weeks and then coming back to it.  here it is:

mon-chest
tues-back
wed-off
thurs-legs
fri-shoulders/traps
sat-arms
sun-off

I am thinking about going to this for the next 6 weeks or so:

mon-chest,shoulders,tri's (heavy day)
tues-back,bi's (heavy day)
wed-legs
thurs-chest,shoulders,tri's (light day)
fri-back,bi's (light day)
sat-off
sun-off


Any thoughts??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

> mon-chest,shoulders,tri's (heavy day)
> tues-back,bi's (heavy day)
> wed-legs
> thurs-chest,shoulders,tri's (light day)
> ...



Why 2 days in a row off?

I think you have too many large muscle groups in a row.  Chest then back then legs and then it repeats???

I think there should be a day off in between.  
I like working a large mucsle group then smaller then large then smaller etc.... I find I have more energy come time to work the large muscles.  

Hey, you wanted opinons


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks for your opinion.  I have no problem doing large muscle groups on back to back days.  I don;t mind two days off in a row, I have had other splits that have worked well and they had both weekend days off.  Yes it does repeat but it does so as a light day.  My idea would be that the light day is more of a pump type of workout, get blood in there and break down some more muscle before the long days of rest.  I was also thinking about doing some calorie cycling along with this.  The heavy days (mon-wed.) would be high calories/carbs and the light days (thur-sat) would be low calories/carbs.  Sunday would be a moderate calorie day before starting the madness over again.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

I've been doing carb/calorie cycling and I like it so far.  Its great going for 1000 cals one day to 2000 the next.    I like thos 2000 cal days.

Well, see how the split works for you.  I know I couldn't do it


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2003)

I have done calorie cycloing in the past also.  I want to see if I can bulk up more and still stay lean.

I still don;t know about this split.  As silly as this may sound I am kind of afraid this might be some overtraining.  I am really not sure how my body will take it.....lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2003)

I think so but I'm not a training expert.  I just know I wouldn't be able to handle it.  It takes me like 3-4 days for the muscle pain to go away on my large groups.

The only way your gonna know is if you try it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2003)

Maybe I wll.  I am still up in the air.  I got one more day to listen to some opinions and make my decision before monday.  Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2003)

Okay, I decided to try the split out for the next 3 or 4 weeks

8/4 upper body push muscle, heavy day (chest, delts, tris)

Today's workout was hard as hell.  We did a lot of work in under an hour and my training partned ended up bailiing out on somethings because he was fried and about to puke.  I did some new balance/coordination things today to try and stimulate a different responcse from the central nervous system.  I urge everyone to try some of these exercises out.

Dumbell bench press with feet in the air and ulternating arms.  As one arm was performing a rep the other arm was stabalizing the weight up at the top of the range of motion and I ulternated each rep.  With my feet up this made it really hard.
60x12 each hand
70x9
80x6

decline neutral grip dumbell press
80x9
85x8
90x6+1

Incline dumbell flyes with a dufferent weight in each hand and legs up
right: 45lbs; left: 25lbs x 15
right: 25lbs; left: 45lbs x 15

high cable crossover
70x11
80x8
90x6

reverse peck deck
105x15
120x12
135x8

dumbell lateral raises (pyramids)
4 weights, 4 reps each up and down
20,25,30,35,30,25,20
4 weights, 3 reps each up and down
20,25,30,35,30,25,20
4 weights, 5 reps each, top down
25,20,15,10

overhead cambered bar seated tricep extension
95x15
105x9
105x5

u-shaped bar press downs
plate#10x8
#11x6
triple dropset #10x7, #7x8, #4x13


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2003)

this sucks, My grandmother is getting re-married on Oct. 25th, the day of the Olympia.  I am still going to be there form wed. until either friday nigth or sat. morning.  Hopefully I will get to hang with some of you then.  But I am going to miss the show itself......grrr!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Funky, I'm going out the weekend prior to that so I'll be around.  Butterfly, Fade, NT, Mrs. NT, PB, and TP I know will be there as well.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2003)

great


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2003)

8/5 upperbody push muscle (heavy day)/traps/forearms/abs

wide grip spider row (aka supported t-bar row)
115x10
135x8
195 (4 plates)x4

one arm dumbell row
100x10
100x8

superset
a. widegrip pull down; plate#11x11, #12x7, #9x8, #7x12
b. reverse grip pull down; plate#11x7, #9x6, #7x7, #7x5

straight bar press down
plate#10x12
#12x7

cambered bar curls (21s......7 reps in each range of motion; 7 from start to arms parallel, 7 from arms parellel to top, 7 full range)
65x21
75x21

rope cable curl
plate#8x10
#8x8
#8x8

behind back barbell shrugs
185x12
185x12
185x12

back ext.
bw + 10x10
bw + 10x10
bw + 10x10

8/6 legs
barbell squats balancing on one leg
65x12 (each leg)
95x10
105x8
(these are really hard)

overhead squats
95x11
115x8
75x15 (real deep)
55x14 (even deeper )

stiff leg deads
225x8
275x6
275x6

bench step ups with dumbell in hand
25x12
35x10
35x8

superset
a. leg ext; plate#15x12, #16x9
b. lying leg curl 100x11, 110x7

45 degree calf raise machine (one leg at a time)
80x8 each leg
40x10
40x10


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2003)

8/7 upper body push muscles light day

First, lets get something up front.....I HATE LIGHT DAY!!!!!!!!!

bench press with legs up in the air
135x25
185x12
135x16

superset
a. incline dumbell flyes with legs in the air 35x20, 35x18, 25x18
b. mid cable cross ober 30x15, 25x15, 25x15

dips
bw x 25
bw x 14
bw x 12

olympic bar military press seated on top of swiss ball
55x20
55x21

below mid cable lateral raises
15x20
15x16
15x14

high cable rear delts
15x25
20x20
20x17

lying cross body tricep dumbell extensions
20x20
25x17
25x17

cross body tricep cable extension
plate#3x20
#4x15
#3x17

Okay, I have one more day to go to complete the first week of this new split.  My conclusion so far.....it sucks!!  I am not a big fan of the light days like this at the end of the week back to back.  Is a light day neccessary sometimes??  Yes, it completely changes the stimulus but not every week.  So next week I am going to a different split:

mon-legs
tues-chest
wed-rest
thurs-back
fri-delts
sat-arms
sun-rest


Ugh....one morelight day to go.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the new split 

Were you overtraining?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2003)

No, I wasn't overtraining at all actually.  I felt really rested today.  I just can't justify 2 light days in a row and then two days off.  I need more stimulation than that.  I can do light days for bodyparts randomly when I feel they are needed and in my opinion there are better ways of changing the stimulus to the central nervous system than just doing a light day (ie balance training, proproception, changing the input by taking away or adding more information, etc..)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

I feel lazy and find it difficult to get my ass back in the gym if I take 2 days in a row off.  Even on vacations I find a gym


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2003)

Me too, i never take a day off.  Even when I went to cancun I ran like 2-3 miles a day and did some HIIT sprints....it just doesn't feel good when I take a break.


By the way diet update:

Started bulking again, or actually since last week.  Added creatine to the diet....I have now hit 180lbs.  Trying for 190 hopefully and then I am going to do a small 6-8 week cut before the olympia.  I wont be shredded but I also don;t want to lose to much size because I still need to add some more so I can do a show next spring at a respectable weight.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Damn Funky 180   Nice work!  How tall are you again?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2003)

5 foot 5 and a quarter.  I like to round it up to a nice even 5 foot 6
though....lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

You must be freaking huge.   How much do you think is muscle.  I know you clean bulk so you probably didn't gain too much fat.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't really know.  I guesstimate my bf% to be about 11 or 12%.  I can still flex and see my top 4 abs and my serratus is a bit blurry, but creatine is also taking effect.  My freind has a cell phone that can take pictures and today he took one of me doing a rear lat pose (like the one on my avatar) and a most muscular pose.  We then looked at the pictures that I have posted here and his first reaction was "dude, you put on 30lbs sine march!!  You are huge.  Now be totally honest with me....Are you on shit?"  lol.  I don;t know what is happening but for some reason over the past four weeks my body started growning like crazy.  The girl that I was really into that is a trainer at the gym came up to me last friday and said "People keep coming up to my and saying "Wow, Patrick is getting really big.".  Then they ask me if you are on steroids.  I know that you are but I tell them you're not."  My reaction was "What the hell??  You know that I am??  I'm not on anyhting...lol.  It is funny but kind of annoying.  No one wants to believe that proper nutrition makes all the differecence in the world.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Fucking people   The girl that you like said this? 

I think its great you've been able to maintain a low BF 

So you gonna share the pic or what?


----------



## ruggaz (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey P-funk, whats the current diet looking like for the bulk?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes I am going to put the picture up as soon as we figure out how to get it out of his phone and into the computer....lol.  Really, we are going to take some new ones because the lighting was poor and hopefully I will have those to post for you guys.

for ruggaz,

bulking diet:

the way I bulk is a bit strange and may not wokr for everyone so before I post the diet I will go into a bit of explanation as to what I do.

When bulking there I have one basic goal, like everyone, that is to gain weight.....more importantly gain lean muscle mass and keep the fat down.  So there are two important things in my diet when I am bulking that I focus on.  My proteins and my fats (especially EFAs).  Why?  Well, carbs to me are basically iceing on the cake, they equate to energy.  I have the ability to eat and eat and eat and really never get full.  I can take in 5000cals plus easy if I am not careful.  So I don't want most of those cals to be carbs because this is going to lead to fat gain.  Basically what I do is I plan out a diet that is right around maintenace and make sure that I have a good portion of that diet coming from protein and fat.  Then after I get in all that protein and fat, or am on schedule to get it in the rest of my diet can be filled in with carbs (icing on the cake) that may not even be on my menu.  I will just pound them down.  The idea is that I have already eaten so much protein it would be ridiculous to ask my body to try and absorb more so I the rest of my foods are coming form carb sources.  Then I also throw in some low calorie/low carb days jsut to helpo keep me honest.  This may sound strange but it works for me and has helped me gain lots of mass this summer.

5g creatine upon rising

m1
1 ground turkey burger
6 egg whites
1/2c oatmeal
1/2 apple

m2
1/2 or sometimes one 100% whole wheat tortilla
1/3c cooked brown rice
1/3c black beans
6oz chicken
lettuce
1/2 apple

m3 and 5
1can albacore tuna
1tbsp flax
1 harboiled egg
1 tbsp cider vinegar
steamed broccoli

m4 (post work out)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw uncooked oats
5g creatine

m6 (before bed)
1.5c cottage cheese
stawberries

protein-266.5g (50%)
carbs- 113.5g (20%)
fat- 76g (30%)

then whatever I can get my hands on....lol

A lower calorie/carb day

m1
8 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/2 grapefruit

m2 and 3
1 can albacore tuna
1tbsp. flax
steamed broccoli

m4 (post w/o)
2 scoop whey
1/3c raw uncooked oats

m5
6 oz chicken
1tbsp. mayo
scallions
3oz sweetpotato

m6
1.5c cottage chees
strawberries

totals
protein-197.3g (50%)
carbs- 49g (10%)
fats- 81.5g (40%)

Ireally don't like these days.....lol


hope that helps.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2003)

8/8 back/bi's/abs (ligh day)

Okay since this is the last day for this crappy split and it is my last light day for awhile I went for a different approach.  what I did was I looked at weights I use normally and then I jsut took half of that (ie I curl 50lb dumbells ussually so taoday I grabed the 20s).  I then went for high reps but I did the reps as fast and explosive as I could to that I could work on my force generation.  The intensity was super high and the rest interval inbetween sets was under 30sec (wich is ussually what I do anyway unless I am working out with more than one person or specifically going heavy and traing to exert maximal force......this workout was a pain.

close grip pullups
bw x 12
bw x 9
bw x 6

superset
a. wide grip seated cable row 100x23, 100x17, 100x15
b. high cable lat pulldown unilateral loading, bilateral movement 70x16, 70x15, 70x15

superset
a. seated machine row (neutral grip) 110x15, 110x16, 110x15
b. bent over read delt dumbell raises 15x15, 15x15, 15x15

sumo deadlifts (these really suck on light day)
95x15
95x15
95x15
(was going fast as hell on these and my shins are paying for it now.....lots of blood)

standing dumbell curls
25x22
25x16
25x15

standing cambered bar reverse curls
30x22
30x20
30x19

high cable curl
50x14
30x33

then for shits and giggles I did some body weight squats standing on the swiss ball and a coulple of sets of squat and dumbell presses on the swiss ball...that was fun.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2003)

8/9 was supposed to be an off day from working out but after I trained some clients I decided to hang around and work on my hang clean and clean and jerk form.....oops


----------



## ruggaz (Aug 10, 2003)

I like the look of the diet. Clean. What cottage cheese do you use, full fat or fat free? I am assuming full fat.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

Yep, always full fat cottage cheese.  If I don't eat that before bed time then I have a whey shake with flax.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Funky you have any info or tips on swiss ball stability training?  I need a challenge and thought this would be fun to try


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, I have lots of tips:

Start slow and light.  Eventually you want to progress to heavier weighs but start light at first to let your body solve for equilibrium and get adapted to a newer base of support.  Some good exercises to start with are a bench press or flye with dumbells, seated on ball military press with dumbell or barbell is also really good.  As you prgress to heavier weight or feel more comfortable you can challenge yourself in other ways.  For examle try doing the exercise one arm at a time (ie flye on the ball with right arm only....careful, don't roll off).  Or you can try recipricoal, while one arm is making an eccentric contraction the other is doing a concentric contraction.  For seated millitary press I will typically have my clients do it with dumbells, recipricoally, with one foot raised up out infront of them, this really challenges their central nervous sytem.  One way you can prime yourself for ball training is to just take exercises that you already do and try doing them on one foot (squats, millitary press, curls, etc).  If it is a bench exercise then pick you feet up off the ground and put them in the air.  These are challenging enough, with out the ball.

Tips for standing on the ball:

Standing on the ball is the most canllenging thing you can do.  For starters just try and kneel on the ball.  Once you can kneel on it make sure you can move around.  Ypu never want to be stiff because the ball is not stiff, it is not fixed like a bench.  If it moves you have to move.  So bounce around and shift your body weight back and forth so that you learn to move in sink with the ball.  Then you can try exercises from there.  Like cable cross over, dumbell presses, lateral raises etc.  Now try and put one foot and one knee on the ball.  Again, work on moving.  Once you can do that then put both feet on the ball but stay crouched, keeping you center of gravity closer to your base of support.  Again, move around.  Then finally rise up.  Once you are good at standing you can try and do exercises up there.

Now, if you really want to get adavanced at central nervous system training try changing the variables.  Do exercises with unven loading (different weights in each hand and alterante the weight each set).  Or try to combine exercises..ie left hand does a lateral raise while right hand does a bicep curl, then switch.  How about trying to challenge propreoception by doing a squat on one foot with one eye closed???

Finaly, you can challenge your vestibular sesnse by tiltling your head to a 45 degree angle.  This will really mess with your balance.  Try doing a one legged squat with your head at a forty five degree angle.  Then try doing it with both eyes closed.

these are just some ideas.  The possibilities are endless.

have fun.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

I should have mentioned, I already do flys, presses, chest press, laterals and abs on the ball.  As a matter of fact I hit 45lb DB presses on the ball 

I think I meant more balancing core type things. Thanks, I may try it this week.  Something new


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

Okay, got to go to work, will respond later.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

Jodi, any exercise you do on the ball is going to work your core muscles...whether it is flyes, bench press millitary press, squats, etc.  If you do some of the other tricks (ie putting one foot in the air, uneven loading etc.) this will place an even greater dmand on your trunk muscles.

If you want specific trunk exercises here are some of my favorites:

back hyper extensions lying prone on ball

if you move the ball over to somewhere where you can grap onto a bar you can lie down on the ball and perform leg lifts, knee ups, leg ups etc.  the try and do it with out holding onto anything.

same postiion as last one.......place legs in air and rotate side to side to work the obliques.

also for the obilques.....lie on ball with feet on ground.  Put hands straight up in the air and place them together.  Then do right and left trunk rotation.  Progress to doing it with a medecine ball or a weight.

My favorite....you need a training partner for this one...  lie on ball with feet on ground and have your partner stand infront of you with a medecine ball.  Your partner is going to be throwing the medecine ball to you as you do crunches.  The goal is that you have to catch the ball with one hand as you are going back.  bring the ball back with you with your arm completly straight and extended backwards and then crunch up and throw the ball, with one hand only.  Alternate each hand at every rep.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks Funky   I will give some of those a try


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2003)

8/11-legs

squats
230x20
230x20
230x20
230x20
strip set 280x8, 230x10, 140x15
overhead squat
70x12
70x12

dumbell squat stiff leg dead lift
90x10
100x10
100x8
one leg stiff leg deadlift with dumbell in opposite hand of the foot I am balancing on.
30x8
30x8

leg press (a fast as possible)
12 plates x 12
14 plates x 10
16 plates x 8

leg ext. (as fast as possible)
plate#8x21
plate#10x18

hamstring drops (kneeling on ground with training partner holding my ankles)
10 reps
10 reps

donkey calf raises
230lb trainineg partner on my back x 20, x15, x15


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2003)

8/12 chest

since last week was a light chest day I decided to do more of a power/strength workout today.  Nothing fancy...no supersets or ball tricks today

bench press
255x6 (warm up)
275x2
315x1
315x almost got it again but needed a little help.. probably should have rested longer.
225x10

incline bench press
225x5
185x8
185x6

decline flyes
50x18
60x10
60x9

Neutral grip machine press
170x11
drop set 185x4, 140x4
drop set 155x5, 125x4


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2003)

8/13 back

No deadlifts today because my back is still sore from working oin my hang cleans.

bent over row
185x10
205x7
215x5

triset
a. parallel bar pull ups; bw x 10, x 5, x5
b. reverse grip spider row 2 plates x 10, x 6, x6
c. close grip pull down; plate#12x5, #10x5, #7x10

superset
a. close grip machine row 150x12, 170x6, dropset 150x8, 110x8
b. revese peck deck flyes Pronated grip 105x10, 105x10, dropset 105x7, 75x8

decline barbell pullover
50x11
50x14
50x14

swiss ball hyper extensions
15 reps
12 reps
14 reps


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi Funky! How are you? I keep missing ya lately


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning Jodi, I am alright, how are you??

God that black out sucked.  I was stuck underground on a subway train for 20min.  Then they finally let us out into a pitch black subway station to find our own way towards the exits.  I enede up walking all the way through the city down across the brooklyn bridge and back to park slope brooklyn.  It took me 2 and half hours..........talk about cardio...lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Yuck, that sucks.  Sorry to hear that.  Is most of NY back up?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah, most of NY is back up.....The subays aren't running all day so I can't go to work today.......Yeah, Day off!!!!!!!!


Did you lose power also??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Lucky   I'm at work getting phone calls wondering when our NY & MI Exchange Email servers will be back up and running because they can't get email.  LMFAO!  Do I look like the fucking power company!   I'll get my gerbils right on that 

No we didn't lose any power.  Didn't come that far east.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

Go get your gerbils on it....lol

How is the cut??

How much longer do you have until the show?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh, stupid me.....6 weeks to go...lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

6 weeks and 3 days   I was looking at my razor yesterday wondering how the hell I'm gonna shave my arm.  

My hair is so blonde that I never even shaved my thighs until the other day.  Only my calves   Its so light I never bothered 

Now I have to figure out how I'm gonna do my arms.  I feel dumb  but I'm afraid to shave my arms because I hear the horror stories about peoples hair growing back dark and long after being shaved


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

lol, just do it.....I went through the same thing when I first shaved my chest.  I hate shaving it is so tedious....I have to shve my face 2 or 3 times a day in order to be clean shaven.  The stuff just keeps on growing.  I wonder what my testosterone levels are..lol


Okay, talk to ya later.  Time to go to the gym and work out.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Have a good workout!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

8/25 delts/traps/abs 

clean and jerk (went light and low reps to work on form) 
bar x 8 
65x6 
65x4 
65x4 
bar x 4 

standing one arm olympic bar millitary press 
bar x 9 
bar x 7 
bar x 7 

side dumbell straight arm lateral raises (one arm at a time) 
20x12 
20x10 
20x10 

bentover dumbell rear delt raises 
20x15 
25x11 
25x10 

superset 
a. recipricoal standing neutral grip dumbell press 45x10, 45x10, 45x10 
b. recipricoal dumbell upright row 30x12, 30x10, 30x10 

this was a tought super set to finish with. Doing recipricoal movements for a super set are killer. 

dumbell shrugs (went a little light because by this point I could barely lift my arms up. 
115x12 
130x12 
130x12 
130x12


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2003)

8/16 bi's/tri's/forearms

barbell curls
95x11
105x6+1
115x2+2
65x16 (pump set;reps were fast and explosive)

neutral grip dumbell curls (recipricoal-while one arm is making an eccentric the other one is doing a concentric motion)
40x8
40x8
drop set 40x7, 25x10

cable curl kneeling on swiss ball
40x16
50x17

dumbell concentration curls
25x16
35x7
30x8

close grip bench press
185x10
205x7
dropset
225x4, 185x4, 135x4

superset
a. decline skull crushers(cambered bar) 80x12, 90x7+1, 90x4+2
b. body weight dips 12 reps, 6 reps, 6 reps

cable kickbacks
20x12
30x11
40x8


----------



## ruggaz (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey man u should put up some progress pics. Looks like your going pretty well. Oh and how come you always have like these obscure ammounts of reps like 11 or 16 lol just askin?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2003)

> Hey man u should put up some progress pics. Looks like your going pretty well. Oh and how come you always have like these obscure ammounts of reps like 11 or 16 lol just askin?



I have some pics.  My freind took them on his cell phone.  We just have to get the cords to hook it up to the cpu so that I can post them.  I have gained about 30lbs. since april 1st.  when my cut ended and I started bulking again.  I have been weighing in at 180-182lbs every day pretty consistently.  I want to hit 190lbs and then start cutting.

The reps look weird because I really jsut go for as many as I can get.  I never limit myself to rep scheme like 12,10,8 or something like that.  I feel like a lot of lifting is in your head.  If I tell myself that I need to get 12 then guess how many I am going to get??....Probably only 12.  I just tell myself I am going to get as many as I can, until I can;t do anymore.  Also, it is hard to predict how many reps I am going to get for a set because my intensity is so high when I work out.  The rest periods last just about as loind as it takes me to change the weight (usually 30sec or less) so I am really fatigued which gets in the way of how much I can lift.  A lot of power lifters tell me that I could be really strong if I just rest longer but that is not the way I, or really any bodybuilder, works out.  Intensity is everything IMO.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

8/18 LEG DAY!!!!!! 

dont try this at home!!

giant set 
a. barbell squats 275x10, 315x10, 315x4 (blah!!) 
b. leg press 8 plates x 15, 10 plates x 12, 10 plates x 15 
c. hack squat6 plates x 8, 6 plates x 8, 6 plates x 8 
d. dumbell squat 55x10, 55x8, 55x8 

giant set 
a. SLDL 225x11, 225x8, 225x10 
b. lying dumbell leg curls 25x15, 35x10, 35x15 
c. sumo deadlifts 135x8, 135x6, 135x7 (my shins are bleeding right now.lol) 
d. hastring drops (this is when you knee down and have your training partner hold your calves on the ground and you ben forward at the knee as far as you can, catch yoursefl with your hands before you hit the ground and then come back up) 8 reps, 7 reps, 6 reps. 

superset 
a. standing calf raises; rack x 12, rack x 12, rack x 12 
b. calf hops holding 10lb plaes in each hand x 100 reps, 100 reps, 100 reps. 

thats all folks.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

I fucking love it!  

So we are going to workout together in Vegas right?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

Hell yeah, you better get ready for some pain though..

My training partner today could only do 2 times through the first giant set and then on the second one he only went through once.. Then he lied down on the floor of the gym (his face was turning green and he looked like he was going to cry) and he said he gave up...He said he could not walk or move his legs..He lied there and watched me finish my workout......lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

I've never backed out of a workout no matter how painful 

Bring it on!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

lol, alright..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

See now why can't I find someone like you a bit closer to my age around here.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

lol, I don't know?????  why can't I find someone like you a bit closer to my age around here?? 

Training will be fun....I'll show you a whole bunch of different exercises to mess with your head.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Someday Funky we'll each find our soulmates   I'd rather sooner than later. 

I love a challenge.  I'm gonna need a few good workouts with all the junk I plan on eating.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

lol, i am going to need some good workouts also.  I am going to do a mini cut for 6 weeks prior to the show so that I don't lool to fat....but then once i get there look out....it is back to bulking and it isn't going to be clean for that week....that's for sure.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

All you can eat seafood buffet at the Rio and tons of desserts.  I think I'll hit the desserts first then go for the mongolian grill section of the seafood buffet then onto the the crab legs and crab cakes.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

desserts first is the only way to vacation......unless it is breakfast....the ofcourse it is all about huge stacks of panckakes.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

OMG the Luxor has the greatest Breakfast buffett.  Everything you can image.  Their Cream Cheese frosting and strawberry filled crepes are to die for. 

Pancakes, waffles, french toast.................................Must stop now


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh god I am so hungry right now.....I do have a box of brown sugar cinnamon frosted mini wheats in the kitchen!!!!!

What I am really craving though is this:

You take some redi whip (I like using both chocolate and regular together bit whatever) and you spray it on a plate.  Then you can crush up half of a grahm cracker or an oreo cookie (I like using a small, small piece of a keebler ready made grahm cracker pie crust) on top of the redi whip and mix it in.  Tastes good and almost no calories at all.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

OK, I could soooooooo think of something better than that but its not low cal.  

How about Choc. PB, Cashew Kahlua Cake

Pieces of homemade PB choc. cake made (its choc cake and when cake is halfway done you swirl PB in the batter then finish baking) crumbled in a trifle dish, drizzled with Kahlua, layered with Choc pudding then cool whip and then crushed cashews.  Repeat the layer 3 times.  I make this every Thanksgiving.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

Damn, I am coming over on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

I also make Pecan Turtle Brownies from scratch. 

See at least I had a reason I use to be a bit chunky.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

Holy crap.  How often do you eat that stuff now???  If I could cook I would eat that all the time.  One of my freinds is bulking and he keeps eating a whole box of pilsbury apple turnovers everynight before bed.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

YUK I hate boxed desserts, they yucky!

I only eat it around the holidays.  I don't bake like that anymore or I'd be a  

Oh lets see, Homemade Apple Pie, including the crust   Apple Crisp, Peach Cobbler, Chocolate Torte, Cheesecake (any flavor) 

I even made homemade peanut brittle and chocolate covered nuts this past year oh and pb and penuche fudge     Ohhhhh, I can bake and nothing boxed, I make it all from scratch.   I could go on but I'll spare you the torture.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

No torture over here I am bulking.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Now you know why I have such a sweet tooth 

Ok off to bed, good night Funky!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

good night


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2003)

8/19 chest/abs

triset
a. incline dumbell press 100x12, 100x5+1, 85x8, 85x4
b. swiss ball flyes 45x15, 55x5, 45x8, 45x6
c. dips; bw x 10, x5, x3, x4

superset
a. dominatrix flyes db=25; plate#2x20, db=30; plate#3x10, db=30; plate#4x6
b. neutral grip machine press 155x8, 155x6, 155x5

cable crossover
plate#6x15
plate#7x9
plate#6x11
plate#6x9
plate#5x13

23 total sets in 48min......then we did abs


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2003)

okay, before i go to bed i decided to post my meals for today for anyone that cares to know:

m1 
1 ground turkey burger 
6 egg whites 
1/2c brown rice 

m2 
6 oz tuna fish 
1tbsp flax 
1tbsp cider vingar 
steamed broccoli 

m3 (post w/O) 
2 scoops optimum whey 
2/3c raw uncooked oats 

m4 
same as meal 2 

m5 
10oz chicken breast 
7oz sweetpotato 

m6 
2 1/3c cottage cheese 
strawberries


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2003)

8/20 back 

another day; another marathon w/o 

combination exercise: 
bent over row->romainian deadlift (1 rep of each exercsise is performed back to back.....this equals 1 total rep. First you do a bent over row then stand up straight and perform and RDL. This is extremly exhausting as you can tell by the light weight I am forced to use) 
135x10 
155x8 
155x7 
155x5 

triset 
a. close grip pull up; bw x 12, x 6, x 6 
b. wide grip pulldown; plate#11x5, #8x12, #8x8 
c. close grip cable row from squat position; rack x 12, rack x 8, rack x 8 

one arm dumbell rows 
100x8 
100x7 
100x6 

lying barbell pullovers (straight arms with legs sraight up in the air) 
40x15 
60x12 
70x12 

high cable rear delts 
35x20 
45x10 
50x7 

22 sets in 45min. 

my training partner today had to cut a few sets out because he said he could no longer pull any weight with his back......lol, oh well that just ups the intensity of my sets.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

Whats a Romanian Dead?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2003)

Romainian deadlift is kind of like doing a squat except you are holding the barbell down in front of your body.  Kind of like a stiff leg dead except you bend your knees and let the weight go down to the floor, or stop at a hang postition, keeping your back flat, then you come back up.  They are killer for the lower back.

You have never done these?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds like a regular deadlift.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2003)

lol, a romainian deadlift is a regular deadlift....I just give it the proper name to distinguish it from the other deadlifts I do like sumo deadlifts and stiff leg.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

What are sumo deads?

I do Romanian deadlifts, SLDL and Rack Pulls.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2003)

sumo deads are kind of like RDL except instead of placing your hands just to the outsied of your knee you are taking a really wide stance (feet pointed outward) and grabing the bar well inbetween your legs.  This exercise is a little easier on the lower back and involves the adductors, glutes and hamstrings more.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2003)

8/22 shoulder day 

Okay, shoulder day. I go to train shoulders today and one of my training partners say "man, I am not training shoulders with you. I hate doing all those supersets and fast shit for shoulders, I need to just push heavy weight." Okay, whatever, do what ya gotta do.......BIATCH. So then my other training partner says "Oh shit, I hate training shoulders with you. You make it so hard." lol, well that guy gave in and decided to take up my shoulder challenge that day. So we are doing the workout which is almost no rest and all supersets. We are doing follow the leader for the exercises and the only rest is to change the weights in between (usually for him to lighten the load up) or to set up the next superset. As we are training my other training partner that bailed out is working out and halfway though the workout he gives in a joins us. He was like "alright man, I need this shit, let me get in with you guys".....LMAO.....After the first superset he did he kneeled down on the floor and almost threw up. By the end of the workout he ran in the bathroom and all we could hear was him coughing everything up......lol.....WUSS.....My other training partner that started and finished with me could not lift his arms up and he kept complaining that he was in to much pain.........What the hell is wrong with these guys?? All they do is bitch......On every exercise they were lowering the weight that I had set up.....lol 

Okay, here it is 

33sets in 45 min....almost no rest 

triset 
a. behind the neck standing olympic bar press 100x15, 115x6, 105x6 
b. neutral grip dumbell press seated on swiss ball (elbows forward, pressing in the sagital plane) 40x10, 40x5, 40x5 
c. standing cable press 45x10, 45x6, 45x6 

superset 
a. straight arm lateral dumbell raises seated on swiss ball 20x10, 20x7, 20x6 
b. below mid cable lateral raises 25x6, 15x6, 15x7 

okay, now the other guy joins us 

superset 
a. barbell front raises 40x13, 50x7, dropset 50x5, 40x5 
b. cable rope raises between legs; plate#4x8, #4x7, dropset #4x6, #2x5 

superset 
a. reverse peckdeck 120x10, 120x10, 120x10 
b. dumbell bent over rear delt raises 20x10, 20x8, 20x8 

superset 
a. barbell shrugs 315x12, 315x8, 315x7 
b. cable upright rows; rack x 8, rack x 8, rack x 6 

and that's a rap.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2003)

lol, what up Jodi??

Social life must really suck now that you are pre contest?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Social life sucked to begin with.  

I see you've had an eventful Friday as well.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, after we worked out we went to eat and hung out for awhile.  I ended up going to happy hour with my training partners.  I drank water and watched them drink beer and complain about how bad thier shoulders hurt......lol

I gotta go to work tomorrow at 8am and do three clients in a row


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Ah, you love it and you know it 

I would so love a beer 

You best not be trying to pull that workout on me in Vegas


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2003)

I was just about to say.....You had better get ready!!!!

ps, I am coming to vegas with the guy that puked today and his wife......lol, we should make fun of him.....lol

2 more weeks and then I start my vegas cut.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Who am I kidding I would do it, of course not at the same weight but I'd do it just cuz. 

You gonna be able to handle a cut without cereal.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2003)

lol, I don't eat that much cereal, ussually uncle sam one or two times a week in place of oatmeal when i am bulking.....there always is carb ups though!!!lol

No seriously, I actually like the pain of cutting and putting myself through that kind of hell.....the end result is always worth the effort and hunger that I have to endure.  I am going to try something different this time around though.  I think I am going to try and keep my cals a little higher, closer to maintenace, and create my caloric defecit through 20min of cardio 3 timees a week.  That way, I can hoefully retain more LBM, by keepingn my cals up....not really sure if it will work the way I hope....if I start losing strength I will stop.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Cardio, other than my bike I hate cardio.  I haven't lost ANY LBM since I started this cut for the competition.  Its been amazing and I've never had so much energy for my workouts.  I love it  

Well Funky, I is out of here.  You have a good night.  I'll be around tomorrow night, maybe we can chat if your around.  Have a good night.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2003)

okay, GN


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

8/23 arms/abs

olympic bar curls
105x7+1
95x8+1
superset a) barbell curls 95x6
               b) recipricoal dumbell curls (fast and explosive) 25x7
barbell negatives
115x4

preacher curls
70x10
70x10
70x7+1
70x7+1

lying straigh bar cable curls
plate#9x9
plate#9x10
plate#9x9

cross body neutral grip cable curls
plate#3x10
plate#3x10
plate#3x10

olympic bar skull crushers with feet up in air
95x10 (warm up)
105x12
115x8+1
125x3+1

cable press downs
rack x 10
rack x 7
rack x 5
dropset; rack x 6, plate#11x7

rope cable overhead tricep extensions
plate#11x8
plate#9x11
plate#9x11

bench dips with feet elevated
bw + 45x 12
bw + 90x 11
bw + 135x 10

my arms are sore now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Another killer eh? 

You need to check out this thread.  You could help him better than me.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

I'll check it out...thanks

How was your day today?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Good and yours?

It was beautiful out today so I went for a bikeride


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

I trained some people in the morning......then trained myself and then hung out with my freind after we worked out, pretty boring.....It was really nice here too.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Someone asked me today if I was a fitness model  

I just LMAO!!  I'm certainly no model material besides I would never ever want to be one.  I don't care for the spotlight.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow, that is a great complimnet.  You must be lookin' real good!!

How far did you bike ride today?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't know, I biked lightly for about an hour.  TP doesn't want me doing cardio yet so he said I can't do much with my bike right now


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

lol, TP keeps ya in check.

Only 5 more weeks to go!!!!!!!!

How is the posing coming?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Posing???  I'm trying I really am   I don't think there is much though its only figure.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh, I though that you had to pose in a figure show just like a bodybuilding show.  What do you have to do for a figure show then?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Quarter turns.   No big deal from what I saw.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

Quarter turns.....how fun!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

What??  Whats that suppose to mean, now you have me scared.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

lol, it isn't supposed to mean anything.......I was just saying that the idea of standing there and doing quarter turns would be boring.........I just said it in a sarcastic manner..........lol

What are you scared about?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Not being ready 

I think I have the turns and posing down but I'm gonna keep practicing.  Hey this is my first comp as it is I'm already told I'm probably too muscular for figure but I figured it would be good experience.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

You'll be ready and I'm sure you'll do very well.....Is there such thing as being to muscular for a figure show???  Does that mean that you may have to do a bodybuilding show?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

They want girls with a softer appearance.  They don't want striations or much separation and I have both.  Maybe I'll do BB some day who knows.  You still plan on competing?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

Hell yeah I am going to compete.....Hopefully I can bulk a little more after the Olympia and take advantage of this growth spurt while I can.  I'd like to do a show in march, hopefully I can pick a couple of shows a few weeks a part.  I wanna try and compete at around 175lbs-180lbs but I will probably have to go lower than that.  But I am defenitly doing a show.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Good for you!  You will be done a cut when we get to Vegas so hopefully you'll take it easy on me during our workouts.

After Vegas I'm going into maintenance (and cheats  )  I don't want anymore muscle just maintain it


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

I am not doing a full cut for vegas, probably about 5-6 weeks just to get a little cut.  I don't want to lose to much weight yet.   There will be no taking it easy during workouts....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Well remember with my legs that I can't squat what I use to be able to squat by any means.  Its pretty pathetic now because I shrunk my quads by almost 2 inches


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

Shrunk your quads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.............statments like that make my so mad!!!!!!!!
lol, every workout in vegas is going to start with 4sets of heavy squats.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

I told you back in April I was gonna shrink them.  I had to, I looked funny.  They good again now and I fit in my little jeans again 

 I think not on the squats


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2003)

Okay fine, no squats but how about hang cleans or snatch????  can we start each workout with either of those??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2003)

Okay, today I hit 185lbs.....lots of water but I am pretty happy that I have bulked up this high.  I am going to the olympia so i am going to start an official mini cut around mid september just to drop a little bit of body fat (I am sitting at 12% right now).  I'll probably try and take my bf% under 10%.  So, before I start my real diet I am just going to take 2-3weeks to clean up my diet and "lean out".  I know a lot of people are always reading the journals to see what everyones diets look like so that they can get ideas so while I am cutting I'll do my best to post my daily meals.  Since I prepare my meals the night before I will post my meals for tomorrow that I just finished cooking and packing up since I will probably be to tired tomorrow night to post them....When I bulk I set up my diet so that it is just above maintenace and then I make sure I eat all that food.  After those meals are done I then eat as much as I can, usually in the form of carbs because I don't believe that my body can take anymore protein (I take 1.5-2g per day when bulking).  I like to fill my diet out with things like fruit, simple sugars like dried fruits, train mix, nuts, sometimes another protein shake or lots of cottage cheese, a bowl of cereal or two, and occasionally some oatmeal raisen cookies.  These extra cals help me get lots of energy for my workouts and gain weight but because I am so full from my real meals I don't consume as much of this stuff as i would if I were to just eat whatever I want so that is basically how I have gained so much weight (about 30lbs since april 1st) with out adding to much body fat.....anyway, enough rambaling here are tomorrows meals (I am going to start with lower carbs so that I can drop some water and then I will go to a normal diet later in the week or the begining of next week):

m1
6oz lean ground beef
4egg whites
1/2c oatmeal

m2
1 can albacore tuna
1tbsp flax
1 tbsp cider vinegar
1 hard boiled egg
steamed veggies

m3(post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw uncooked oats

m4
6oz chicken breast
1 harboiled egg
romaine lettuce salad
3tbsp. newman's balsamic vinegar

m5
1 can albacore tuna
1 tbsp flax
1 tbsp cider vinegar
steamed veggies
1 small green apple

m5
1.5c cootage cheese
3-4 strawberries

totals
2401.5 cals
276g p (45%)
84g c (15%)
102.75g fat (40%)


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2003)

8/25 legs

front squats
190x12
210x8
210x8
one set of back squats ass to the grass and fast and explosive
100x20

superset
a. dumbell stiff leg deads 90x10, 90x11, 90x8
b. lying leg curls 90x15, 100x8, 100x8

unilateral leg press
4 plates on each side x 12 reps each leg
6 plates x 9
6 plates x 8

seated adduction
90x10
100x10

anterior lateral step up with dumbells
10x15
25x10

superset
a. seated calf raises 4 plates x10, x 8, x7
b. calf hops holding 10lb plates in each hand x100, x100, x100


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2003)

just finished preparing tomorrows meals....here they are for those interested:

m1
10 egg whites
1c oatmeal

m2
6oz albacore
1tbsp flax
1 egg
steamed veggies

m3 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c oatmeal

m4
same as meal 2

m5
8oz chicken
1tbsp mayo
6oz sweetpotato

m6
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
2359 cals
241g protein (45%)
122g carbs (25%)
80g fat (30%)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

Getting hungry yet?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Getting hungry yet?



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2003)

8/26 chest abs

unloaded bench press starting at the bottom of the movement.  We set up a bench in the power rack with the pins placed right above our chest.  We then unracked the weight and rested it on the pins at chest level.  We start each rep from the bottom of the movement and every rep gets unloaded.  So after each rep the bar is brought back down to the pins, rested on them for a 4sec count and then the weight is exploded back up.  This is to increase explosive power and enhace our ability to recruit type IIb fibers.  It is hard starting at the bottom of a rep so you have to use light weight compared to what you would normally use because you no longer have the momentum and inertia from the eccentric portion of the movement.

185x10 (warm up)
225x6
225x5
245x3
250x2

decline dumbell bench press (unilateral; alteranting each hand ech rep...resting hand is holding the weight at top of movement while working hand performs the press, swtich each hand each reps)
90x11 reps on each hand (22 reps overall)
100x6 reps each hand
100x6 
100x4

incline flyes with feet up in air
50x15
60x12
70x8

neutral grip cable press
30x14
40x10
drop set 40x9, 25x8

clap push ups
15 reps
11 reps

regular pushups
11 reps
10 reps


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2003)

here are my meal for tomorrow 8/27 (just finished preparing them)

m1
1 ground turkey burger
6 eggwhites
2/3c oatmeal

m2
6oz albacore tuna
1tbsp flax
harboiled egg
steamed veggies
1small geen apple

m3 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw uncooked oats

m4
same as meal 2 minus the apple

m5
8oz chicken breast
1c cooked brown rice
steamed stir fry veggies
some low sodium teryiaki sauce

m6
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
2432 cals
289g protein (50%)
109g carbs (20%)
75g fat (30%)


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2003)

8/27 back

romainian deadlift (we went with light weight and low reps today....focusing on explosiveness and form.....there was very little rest between each set.......there was only two of us today so it was a you go I go type thing, really fast sets)
135x10
135x10
185x5
185x8
185x7
185x6
185x6
185x6

(you know you're in triuble when you start a workout with this many sets of deadlifts)

superset
a. pullups; bw x 10, bw x 5, bw x 5
b. spider rows; 2 plates x 9, x 6, x 5
 Again very little rest......fatigued fast here.....blah!!

superset
a. seated rope cable high pulls; plate# 8x8, #7x9, #7x8, #6x9
b. straight arm pressdowns; plate#5x11, #5x9, #5x9, #5x9

dumbell shrugs lying face down on incline bench
70x14
70x14
70x14

superset
a. neutral grip machine rows 170x10, 170x6, 150x8
b. reverse peck deck 120x10, 105x8, 90x9

bodyweight hyper extensions on swiss ball
3 sets...10 reps each

     
This is such a sad day/week.....

The assistant personal trainig manager at workout had put in his two weeks notice and this friday will be his last day.  Everyone is really bumming about this because he is such a great guy and probably one of the nicest people I have ever met.  Aside form that this guy is pretty much my mentor.  He has taught me so much stuff so I am really upset about him leaving.  Today was his last lecture/forum.  He talked for 2 hours about Newton's first three laws and how they pertain to training and movement.  I used to sit and talk with him for hours about biomechanics and training.  Squats are both mine and his favorite exercise and we have had so many great dicussions/debates about this exercises.  This just sucks.......Also, today he trained one of his clients for the last time.....This women was his first ever client at this plave and he has been training her for 4 years.  They are working on olypic lifts right now.  She does all the crazy stuff on the swiss ball and even does squats on the wobble board.   He has prgressed this women so far.   It was pretty sad.  After the session she left and he came over to me and said "Pat, I really respect you as a trainer and when I am gone I want you to train that client for me.  I know you will be great at training her and she is going to love it."  My reaction was "Dude, holy shit are you crazy??  that is your best client!!!  I am not even half the trainer that you are, she will see right through me and know that I am full of shit and not as good as you!!!!" He convinced me finally, he just kept saying that I am a great trainer and I can do it.  I was like man, there are 65 other trainers here.  i think you can find someone else more qualified that me to train this women.  But he just insisted that he didn't want anyone except me to train her and it would make him happy knowing that I am training her.  So, I am pretty nervous now....I really have to up my game......And aside from that i am really bumming that the guy who taught me so much is no longer going to be there.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your trainer friend leaving.  Mentors are important and you'll find another in time.  Just don't lose contact with him.

As far as the new client   Good for you Funky   I bet your gonna kick some ass.  Seeing how much this guy respects you must give you a great boost of confidence.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, it feels really good when he says things like that because he cares so much about the quality of personal training. 

How is the cut going Jodi????

Hungry???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

Well you ought to feel good.  You've come a long way.  I remember a few months ago you felt like you were going to be fired.  Now look what your doing 

Cut is going 

Not hungry I got Leptigen silly boy


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2003)

Leptigen really works that well???

My only problem with it would be.....when I am cutting I like to feel the pain of being hungry.....The hell of dieting makes it all worth it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah it works that well.  Today is the hardest day because its the No carb day after High Carb Day and sometimes, ever so slightly I get a small twinge of hunger pang.  On low or high carb days I almost forget to eat.  It rocks 

I don't know how I use to cut without it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2003)

Been busy the past few days.....So here are my workouts

8/29 delts/traps
75x9
80x4+1
drop set 70x7, 55x6

standing dumbell lateral raises (straight arm)
20x10
20x8
20X6
20X7

behind back cable raises
plate# 3x10
#3x7,
#2x8 (last rep pause at top and hold for as long as possible)
#2x8 (last rep pause at top and hold for as long as possible)

superset
a. cybex plate loaded shoulder press (neutral grip) 
    35lb plates x11, 45's x 4, 35's x 8
b. straight bar cable raises between legs; plate#4x12, #4x10, 
    #4x8

bent over dumbell rear delt raises
25x1
30x8
30x7
dropset 30x7, 20x7, 15x7

light dumbell shrugs (no straps)
100x15
100x12
dropset 100x12, 90x8, 80x5

8/30 bi's/ tri's/ forearms/ abs
close grip decline press
185x11
225x8
245x2
145x15

dips 
bw +90x10
bw +90x 7
bw +90x 6
dropset; bw +90x6, bw x 7

superset
a. tricep press downs (straight bar extension) rack x 12, rack x 7, rack x 6
b. overhead cambered bar tricep ext. 70x15, 70x10, 70x8

incline dumbell curls with feet up in air
30x10
35x7
35x5
25x9 (recipricoal)

reverse grip cambered bar curls
70x6
50x12
50x10
50x7

cross body neutral grip dumbell curls
25x12 each arm
30x10
dropset 25x11, 20x6, 15x8


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2003)

9/1 legs 

Alright, no training partner today so ther was no bitching.....Had a really good leg workout.....started with some combination exercises 

5 min. warm up on bike 

hang clean 
bar x 7 (warm up) 
bar x 7 (warm up) 
65x7 (warm up) 

1st combination.......1 rep = 1 hang clean and then 3 reps of front squat holding bar in the rack position (resting on middle three fingers across front delts). then after 3 front sqauts go back to hang position and start next rep. 

65x4 
65x3 
65x3 

(talk about over loading the hamstrings right out of the gate) 

combination#2... 
Lunge->squat.........First you do a lunge then come up and so into a squat....1rep= 1 lunge and then 1 squat.......note-I reallt like to do these with walking lunges but there was an aerobice class in the aerobics room today so I had to do them stationary....For more advanced people try doing them walking across an aerobics room.....lunge....come up then squat....then repeat....when you get to the other side instead of turning around and coming back do walking lunges backwards......backwards walking lunge.....come up......then squat.....this really ups the complexity. 

85x16 
105x12 
115x10 
135x6 

stiff leg deads 
225x8 
275x6 
275x5 
135x15 (fast and explosive) 

lateral step ups holding dumbells 
25x13 
30x10 
30x10 

standing cable leg curl (one leg at a time) 
40x20 reps each leg 
70x15 
90x10 

standing cable hip adduction 
60x15 
80x12 
80x10 

triset 
a. seated calf raises; 4plates x 12, x8, x6, x7 
b. calf hops while holding plates in each hand 10x100, 10x100, 25x60, 25x50 
c. plate loaded 4degree calf raise machine 2 plates x15, x 12, x10, x10


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2003)

9/1 meals 

m1 (pre w/o) 
2 scops optimum whey 
1tbsp. flax 

m2 (post w/o) 
2 scoops optimum whey 
2/3c raw uncooked oatmeal 

m3 
10 egg whites 
1tbsp flax 
1/2c oatmeal 

m4 
9oz chicken breast 
salad 
3tbsp newmans balsamic vinegar 
6oz sweetotato 

m5 
6oz albacore tuna 
1 harboiled egg 
1tbsp. mayo 
1/2c brown rice 

m6 
1.5c cottage cheese 
3 strawberries 

totals 
2547 cals 
255.5g protein 
136g carbs 
80g fat


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2003)

9/2 chest/abs 

No training partners again today  

transverse/sagital plane dumbell bench press.......this is my attempt to work in two planes of motion at once......One rep you do a normal dumbell bench press (palms facing forward......hitting the transverse plane)..at the top on the movement you rotate your palms towards eachother and perform a rep with a neutral grip, elbows in towards your sides (hitting the sagital plane)....alterante between both planes for each rep.....and most importantly have fun  .......this exercise is rough.....you need to use a light enough weight to make sure you can do the press in the sagital plane (which is usually weaker for most people than the transverse plane) 

80x12 
95x7 
95x5 
95x5 

superset 
a. incline cable flyes 60x15, 70x6, 50x10, 50x12 
b. cable cross over 70x7, 60x6, 40x12, 50x8 

triset 
a. dumbell bench press lying on swiss ball 75x12, 75x7, 75x8 
b. dips; bw x 8, x6, x7 
c. decline bench press 137x7. 135x4, 115x5 

superset 
a. peck deck 120x20, 120x11, 120x10 
b. pushups; 10 reps, 6 reps, 5 reps


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2003)

9/2 meals

m1
10 egg whites
1tbsp flax
1/2c oatmeal

m2 (post w/o)
2 scoops whey
2/3c raw oatmeal

m3
6oz albacore tuna
1tbsp. mayo
1/2c brown rice
1 harboiled egg

m4
1 ground turkey burger
6 egg whites
1/2c oatmeal
1 apple

m5
6oz tuna
1tbsp flax
1hardboiled egg
10oz sweetpotato

m6
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
2819cals
288g protein (45%)
175g carbs  (30%)
88g fat (25%)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2003)

meals for 9/3

m1
10 egg whites
1tbsp flax
2/3c oatmeal

m2
6oz albacore tuna
1tbsp mayo
1/2c brown rice
1 harboiled egg

m3 (post w/O)
2 scoops whey
2/3c raw oatmeal

m4
6oz albacore
1tbsp flax
1 harboiled egg
1 apple

m5
1 ground turkey burger
6egg whites
5oz sweetpotato

m6
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
2674 cals
281g protein
144g carbs
88g fat


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2003)

9/3 back/abs

close grip t-bar row
2 plates x 11 (warm up)
3 plates x 10
3 plates and one 25lb plate x 8
3 plates and one 25lb plate x 6

close grip pull ups (side to side.........first rep....pull up higher and to the right side....next rep switch and go to the left.)
bw x 12
bw x10
bw x 7

barbell rows
135x15
145x11
155x9

reverse grip barbell rows
145x13
155x10
155x10

auperset
a. seated wide grip cable row; plate#10x15, #12x7, #11x9, #9x11, #9x8
b. wide grip pull down; plate#9x8, #8x7, #11x9, #7x7, #7x8

good mornings (these were done upon a special request by one of my training partners.....I don't know how big a fan of these I am..........went light to focus on form)
95x10
95x10
95x10


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry, been away for a couple of days..........have just been hit with some depression latley  

9/5 delts, traps, abs 

started with abs today for a change. It was a nice warm up  

seated one arm barbell press (warm up) 
bar x 15 
55x13 

unilateral lateral raises (no rest inbetween) 
20x12 
15x10 
15x8 
10x10 
10x10 

reverse grip cable press 
plate#10x13 
drop set....plate#14x8, #10x4 
plate#9x13 

superset 
a. below mid cable lateral raises 20x20, 30x6, 25x12, 20x10 
b. bent over rear delt dumbell raises 15x12, 15x10, 15x10, 15x8 

superset 
a. olympic bar upright rows 115x9, 115x8, 115x6 
b. dumbell shrugs 100x12, 100x8, 100x8 

reverse peck deck 135x12, 135x10, drop set 235x8, 105x6 

9/6 arms 
olympic bar curls 
95x12 
105x6 
75x15 
65x15 

superset 
a. hammer curls (recipricoal) 35x10, 35x7, 35x5, 30x7 
b. cable cambered bar extension curls; plate#9x7, #7x8, #7x8, #7x7 

preacher curl 
75x10 
75x10 
75x10 

high cable curl 
plate#4x15 
plate#4x14 

cambered bar skull crushers 
115x10 
125x7 
125x5 

one arm dumbell kickbacks (no RI) 
25x12 
25x11 
25x8 
25x6 

rope press down 
plate#6x10 
plate#4x11 
#4x10 
#4x9 

overhead reverse grip olympic bar tricep ext. 
bar x 15, 55x15, 65x12, 65x10 

one arm reverse grip cross body cross body cable tricep ext. 
20x30 
35x11 


good and bad news: 

bad news.......I am pretty depressed right now. I feel like a big loser, etc........and to top it off, more girl issues.....what the hell is wrong with women?? GRRRR....I can't figure them out. 

good news......for me women problems and depression lead to better workouts....pushing heavier weight, more volume etc.........But as good as that is I really don't like feeling like this.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2003)

Why so bummed out?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why so bummed out?




Eh, just bummed out in general about everything......life, girls, money, etc.........tired and beat......can't figure it out.....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

Join the club!  Except well I like guys not girls.  At least something finally went right for me with my new job.  Only took 2 freaking years but hey hopefully it will be worth it


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2003)

Way to go.....I hope your new job works out well for ya......how is the contest prep going??


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

Good 3 weeks out.  TP says I'm ready.  I sure hope so cuz I still feel fat.   I know I shouldn't but I do.  I've dropped over 2 inches around my lower abs and 1.5 inches from hips and 1.5 inches from abs around my naval and even more elsewhere.  I have the type of stomach that looks like I'm slighly bloated, almost like a baby belly.  I don't know how to explain but my stomach is hard, abs are coming in but its round and solid  Does this make sense?  I'm just really nervous.

Whats this girl trouble you speak of?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2003)

Way to go, you are going to do awsome, I know it.

Don't freak about the stomach, you just have a slight natural distension.......it is genetic.....you are ripped but your stomach just naturally protrudes out a little bit.

Girl trouble:

Same old story, great girl, lots in common, can't figure her out....lol, just never seems to work in my favor.....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

Whats do you mean natural destension and why can't I get rid of it.    I don't like it, it makes me feel fat.

Is this the girl at your work?

Hey no more early mornings for me.    I start work at 9 tormorrow


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2003)

Haven't had time to post meals for a couple of days so here is tomorrows foods, that I just prepared.

Also, in order to hopefully gain some more weight, I will be starting creatine again tomorrow (10g per day.....5g upon waking, 5g post w/o......no isulin spike necessary for me)

5g creatine

m1
10 egg whites
1tbsp flax
2/3c oats

m2
6oz tuna fish
1tbsp flax
1 hard boiled egg
steamed veggies
1 apple

m3 (post w/o)
2 scoops whey
5g creatine
1/2c raw oats

m4
2 ground turkey burgers
steamed veggies
1/2c cooked brown rice

m5
10oz chicken breast
1tbsp mayo
10oz sweetpotato

m6
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
3037.5 cals
309.5g protein
166g carbs
85.5g fat


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Whats do you mean natural destension and why can't I get rid of it.    I don't like it, it makes me feel fat.
> 
> Is this the girl at your work?
> ...



What I mean is that you just have a naturally disstended belly, I don;t think you can get rid of it......don't sweat it, it isn;t a bad thing.

This is a girl I work with but a not the other girl, she no longer works there.  This is a different girl.

luck you, i start work at 7.30 tomorrow....I ahve to wake up at 5.30am to cook breakfast and get ready though.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm so happy no more 2:30AM shit.

There has to be a way to get rid of this belly 

I thought you weren't going to attempt anything with this girl at work?  Is she all confused like the last one or does she show more interest?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2003)

It is not that she is confused, I don't know what she is, she is really nice, freindly and hard as hell to figure out.

LOL, nope, there is no way to get rid of the belly, it is there for good........I think it is kind of cool actually.....lol

alright, speajing of 2.30am shit, i need to go to bed now, got a lot of work to do tomorrow and a lot of eating to do.

Good night jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

I will get rid of this belly thing!  Grrrr!!

Good Night Funky, sleep well


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2003)

9/8 legs 

No training partners today so I was able to go a little crazy. 

squats (high rep day) 
225x20 
225x15 
135x20 
135x20 
135x20 
135x15 
135x15 
135x15 
135x15 
135x15 
(about 30sec (sometimes less) rest inbetween sets) 

unilateral lying leg curls (no rest inbetween sets) 
30x15 each leg 
50x6 
35x9 
25x6 

unilateral leg ext (no rest inbetween sets) 
plate#4x10 each leg 
#4x10 
#4x10 
#4x10 

walking lunges (30 yards) 
set one 35lb dumbells 
set two 20lb dumbells 

standing cable hip ext. (one leg at a time no rest inbetween sets) 
plate#3x15 each leg 
plate#4x12 

standing cable abduction (one leg at a time no rest inbetween sets) 
plate#4x10 each leg 
plate#3x10 

seated adduction machine 
95x15 
95x14 

leg press calf raises 
4 plates x20 
4 plates x16 
4 plates x15 
4 plates x15 

unilateral seated calf raises (no rest inbetween sets) 
1plate x15 each leg 
1plate x15 each leg 
1plate x15 each leg


----------



## ruggaz (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey p, what are in your turkey burgers and what is the ammount of protein/fat and carbs in one of them? 

Cheers, 
Much appreciated


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2003)

I just buy the lean ground turkey burgers that are pre packaged.......they are from Shady Brook.

macro breakdown:
160 cals
20g protein
0 carbs
8g fat


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2003)

9/9 chest/abs 

no training partners again today.....nothing crazy today, just a basic strenght workout. 

bench press 
135x15 (warm up) 
225x6 (warm up....stopping well short of failure) 
275x3 
315x1 
225x7 
225x5 

incline flyes with feet up in air 
70x11 
70x7 
70x5 
drop set 70x4, 50x5 

decline neutral grip nech press 
85x6 
70x7 
70x7+1 

peck deck 
150x12 
165x6 
drop set 150x7, 120x5 
drop set 150x6, 120x4 

high cable crossover with internal rotation at the end contracraction 
plate#4x21 
#6x10 
#5x14 
#5x11 
#5x10


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey P I had to come over and say hello and hope things are perking up a bit.


----------



## ruggaz (Sep 9, 2003)

Cheers p, you can't even buy ground turkey at the supermarkets in Australia, they suck - let alone pre made turkey burgers. Thanks for the macro breakdown, i can replicate them with beef i suppose or i was woying with a bee/chicken combo. 

How many stawberries do you have with your last meal?

Do you eat the cottage cheese as is, i can't stand the tast of the stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey P I had to come over and say hello and hope things are perking up a bit.




Thanks for stopping by......I am still pretty down these days.........I am just getting agravated with everything lately


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ruggaz *_
> Cheers p, you can't even buy ground turkey at the supermarkets in Australia, they suck - let alone pre made turkey burgers. Thanks for the macro breakdown, i can replicate them with beef i suppose or i was woying with a bee/chicken combo.
> 
> How many stawberries do you have with your last meal?
> ...



yeah, you can just make your own, that is what i used to do before i started buying these.  They save so much time.

I have about 3-4 strawberries with my cottage cheese.  Sometimes I'll have an apple with it and every once in a while I will eat it with some canteloupe.

I like cottage cheese plain.....But when I eat it with strawberries I usually throw in some cinammon and a packet of splenda.  It makes it taste really sweet, which is nice right before bed time


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2003)

9/10/03 back/forearms 

no training partners again today so I went with some lighter weight and worked on form and getting a good contraction. 

parallel bar pull ups (warm up) 
bw x 10 
bw x 8 
bw x 8 

uni lateral spider row 
1 plate x 10 
1 plate x 8 
1 plate x 8 

bent over dumbell row; prone grip/transverse plane 
40x15 
55x9 
55x8 
55x9 

romainian dead lift 
185x10 
205x8 
225x5 (probably should have used wraps) 
225x3 (really should have used wraps) 

seated close grip cable row 
plate#10x13 
plate#13x5 
#11x8 
#10x10 
#10x8 

unilateral pull down (no knee pad and no rest inbetween sets) 
plate#3x12 reps with each hand 
#4x8 
#4x8 

dumbell pull over with feet up in the air 
70x11 
70x10 
70x9


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

So are you really going to Vegas???  Have you purchased your ticket yet???  Where are you staying and for how long???


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2003)

Yes, I am really going, I am flying in on Wed/  flying out Friday night to go to cleveland to attend my grandmothers weedding.  As far as details I don't know, wy freinds wife booked the whole thing.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

Gotcha


----------



## P-funk (Sep 12, 2003)

9/12 delts/traps/abs

hang cleans
bar x 10
65x8
65x8
75x6
75x6
85x5

dumbell lateral raises (straight arms)
20x10
20x10
20x8
20x6

reverse peck deck
135x15
165x7
150x6
120x10
standing dumbell millitary press
50x15
60x5
dropset 50x8, 35x6

reverse flyes (lying prone on incline bench...with rotation at top)
15x13
15x10
15x9
15x10

behind backcable lateral raise
20x15
20x11
20x10
20x10

seated cambered bar shrugs underneath legs(no wraps)
205x12
205x10
205x10
205x10

cable upright row with rope extension
plate#12x15
stack x 8
stack x 7


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2003)

9/13 arms

olympic bar skull crushers (feet on bench)
95x10 (warm up)
105x12
115x8
125x4

dips
bw + 2 plates x 8
bw + 2 plates x 8
bw + 2 plates x 7
drop set- bw + 2 plates x 4, bw x 7

cambered bar press downs
stack x 12
stack x 7
plate# 13x8
plate# 13x7

cambered bar curls 21s (7 reps from start to half way up; 7 reps from half way to top of movement; 7 full range of motion reps)
75lbs
75lbs
75lbs
1 set regular full range of motion reps
75x9

rope cable curls
plate#8x9
plate#8x8
plate#8x8
plate#8x8 (last reps TUT)

dumbell inside thigh concentration curl (one arm at a time no rest inbetween sets)
25x8
25x6
25x6


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2003)

9/15 legs

this week i'm am taking a break from high volume and doing some lower volume workouts.

leg press
14 plates x 10
20 plates x 8
20 plates x 8
20 plates x 7

barbell step up (alteranting legs each rep)
115x15 reps each leg
135x8 each legs
135x5 each leg

stiff leg deads
225x12
225x10
225x8
225x6

leg ext.
plate#12x15
plate#12x12
plate#12x11

lying leg curl
90x17
90x12
90x10

45 degree calf raises
stack x 10
stack x 9
240x13
140x14

thats all!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

I thought you don't like low volume.    Why the change?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't like low volume at all.....But, you need to mix it up every once in awhile in order to give your CNS a break and to allow for new growth.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2003)

Yesterday I did a chest workout that was only 12 sets, I had 24 sets planned.  LMAO!!  That didn't happen.  All 12 sets were drop sets and OMFG, my chest is hurting so bad, I don't remember it feeling like this in a long time.  I love it


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2003)

9/16 chest;abs

more low volume.....

decline bench press
225x12
235x8
245x3+1

dumbell flyes with feet up in air
60x10
70x8
70x5
60x8

recipricoal neutral grip cable chest press
40x14
50x12
60x10
60x10

push ups with feet up on a bench and a medecine bal under one hand.  As you are pushing up and almost to the top of the rep roll the medecine ball to your other hand, catch it and proceed to do another push up.  Every rep roll the ball back and forth between hands....this is really hard, especially with you feet elevated
17reps
14reps
12reps

push ups with feet up on a bench and bith hands on a small medecine ball
6 reps
7 reps


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2003)

DAMN Love those pushups 

Did you see my chest w/o yesterday?


----------



## loki (Sep 17, 2003)

guess he already left for vegas. have fun p!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2003)

9/27 back

low volume/light weight today

reverse grip barbell row
155x12
155x11
155x10
155x8
135x8

wider grip pull down without the knee pad locking me in.....by taking away the knee pad I am not allowing myself to cheat and use any trunk flexion or extension to pull the weight....the focus was on really firing up the lats....and it worked
plate#7x15
plate#9x13
plate#10x8
dropset; plate#9x9, plate#6x10

unilateral seated cable row...elbow up and shoulder moving through the tranverse plane (horizontal extension)
plate#4x10
#5x10
#6x10
#6x10

straigh arm cable press down (with rope attachment)
plate#9x15
#12x7
#10x10

hyperextensions
bw + 25x15
bw + 25x10
bw + 25x10


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2003)

9/19 delts/traps

started with some light sets of hang cleans just to work on form

standing olympic bar millitary press
135x12 (warm up)
135x10 (warm up)
145x10
155x8
155x5
push press
135x5

unilateral dumbell lateral raises (straigh arms, no rest in between sets)
20x10 reps each arm
20x8
15x8
15x7

high cable rear delt
plate#6x15
plate#6x11
plate#6x10

uneven loaded dumbell front raises
right hand: 20lbs; left hand: 10lbsx10
right hand: 10lbs; left hand: 20lbsx10

dumbell bent over rear delt raises (straight arms with rotation at top)
15x12
20x9
15x10
15x8

superset
a. cable rows; stack x 12, stack x 9, stack x 9
b. dumbell shrugs (no wraps) 100x12, 100x10, 100x10


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2003)

9/20 arms 

dumbell curls 
45x10 
45x7 
45x5 
30x10 

preacher curl 
85x10 
95x7 
95x5 

dumbell hammer curl 
35x8 
35x7 
35x7 

cable tricep kickbacks (one arm at a time, not rest in bertween sets) 
35x12 
440x8 
35x8 

reverse grip overhead cable tricep ext. 
plate#8x12 
plate#10x10 
plate#10x10 
plate#10x10 

lying cross face tricep ext. with feet up in the air 
20x10 
25x10 
35x8


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2003)

> lying cross face tricep ext. with feet up in the air
> 20x10
> 25x10
> 35x8


What's that?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

(one hand at a time)lying down on a bench you hold a dumbell up in the air, palms faing forward, as if you were about to perform a bench press.  Then you simply flex and extend your elbow.  Let the dumbell come across your body/face as opposed to going back toward your head like a dumbell skull crusher.  I put my feet up in the air to increase my core stabilization.  If you don't understand that then I will show you in person in 5 more weeks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes show me in person   But I do understand.  I've done them before but called them DB Skull Crushers


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

I will start doing a little dieting for the olympia tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

I'll be starting carb cycling again after the comp.  Of course as I was telling Leslie, I will be getting there 5 days before everyone else and by the time you guys get there I will already look like a pig cuz I'm not waiting for you guys to start in on the buffets


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes, I love it when she gets angry..............HOOKER HEELS, HOOKER HEELS


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

So, take a guess what I bought today for the minute I walk off the stage


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

beer?
pizza?
ice cream?
pie?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

24oz. Big Bag of Bach's Candy Corn


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I see a stomach ache in the very near future for you.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

LMAO!! I don't care if I'm  that night, I'm gonna enjoy my candy corn and the sugar rush.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

Enjoy it, you deserve it, you have been cutting for like 3 years!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Enjoy it, you deserve it, you have been cutting for like 3 years!!!


It sure as hell feels like it 

So you starting a cut tomorrow?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

kind of, just going to lean out a bit.  I don;t want to lose tomuch weight because I need to hit 195-200lbs before jan. 1, when I start my real cut for a contest


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

Well while your leaning out, I'll be thinking of you while I'm eating candy corn, OATMEAL Cookies, pistachio muffins and breakfast buffet.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

don't worry, I'll be eating them too!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh going back to your original carb up eh?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2003)

No, I'll just work them into my diet everyonce in a while, no need for a carb up.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

Have you ever had Quaker Oh's Cereal?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Have you ever had Quaker Oh's Cereal?


I know this is prolly an inside joke between you guys...but I totally forgot about that cereal. That stuff is da bomb. Only thing is you have to let in soak in milk a abit or else you will scratch the roof of your mouth


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

No inside joke.  That cereal rocks.  I'm gonna get some


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2003)

holy shit I love that stuff, fogot totally about it.....i haven't seen it around for years though??  If I find some I am going to get it for a carb up.

9/22 legs

okay, I need to change my split, something totally different.  I have never tried this before but what the hell.  I am going to loower the volume and up the frequency with a 3 on, 1 off split.   It looks like this:

day1-legs
day2-chest/front and side delts/tri's
day3-back/rear delts/traps/bi's
day4-rest
repeat

legs day today:

squats
225x12
275x11
315x4
225x13
225x10
strip set 225x11, 135x12
strip set 225x11, 135x15

dumbell stiff leg deads
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x6

standing cable leg curl (one leg at a time, no rest inbetween sets)
plate#6x12
plate#7x10
plate#7x10

unilateral leg extension (no rest in between sets)
plate#4x15
plate#5x11
plate#5x9
plate#5x8

seated calf raises
4 plates x 10
4 plates x 9
4 plates x 7
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 11

diet today:

5g creatine

m1
10 egg whites
1tbsp. falx
2/3c oats

m2
6oz tuna
1tbsp flax
1 harboiled egg

m3
5oz chicen breast
salad
2tbsp nemans balsamic vinegar

m4
same as meal 3

m5 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw oats

m6
2 ground turkey burgers
4oz sweetpotato

m7
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

2476cals
292.5g protein
99g carbs
87g fat


fuck, GRRRRRRRRRR..............I hate dieting.....i am seriously bitchy and hungry.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm gonna get some too.  Its so yummy! 

Yo' biatch, I see you started your cut.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2003)

yeah, I think I need to up my cals though....I am to hungry....lol

Yo biatch, do you know if they still make that cereal?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes they do, what actually reminded me of it was my Grandparents just bought a box of it the other day and my Gram was munching on it and I was  cuz I wanted some


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes they do, what actually reminded me of it was my Grandparents just bought a box of it the other day and my Gram was munching on it and I was  cuz I wanted some




 Soon enough little one, soon enough


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

I know, I know 

Carb depleting sucks ass! 

Off to tan be back soon.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2003)

have a nice night.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2003)

9/23 chest/front and side delts/tri's/abs

dumbell bench press
100x12
100x6
100x4

straight arm dumbell lateral raises
20x10
25x8
20x8

cambered bar skull crushers
105x10
95x10
95x8

decline flyes
50x12
50x10
50x8

standing neutral grip dumbell millitary press (sagital plane)
45x9
45x8

rope pressdown
plate#10x11
plate#10x7
plate#8x10

peck deck flyes
150x15
165x10

cybex lateral raise
plate#8x12
plate#8x10

God that was a lot of work.  New training partner today and man did he pick a bad day to start training with me....lol.  We did this workout with super high intensity at lightning speed.....lol.  After we were done hitting the weights I said "okay, I am going to do abs."  He said "I am done for the day."......When I went downstairs after i was done with abs I see him sitting on a bench with a huge back of ice on his right shoulder.......LMAO....Man is he going to be sore.

Diet............exact same as yesterday


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

I soo can't wait to kick ass with you in the gym.  

Your gonna kill me.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I soo can't wait to kick ass with you in the gym.
> 
> Your gonna kill me.




I honestly don't know how hard I am going to be training when I am there.  I may jsut be taking it easy and training as kind of an "active rest week" but we will see.  It will be fun though.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2003)

9/24 back/rear delts/bi's/traps/forearms

I am trying different things, not only with a completly new training split (with regard to volume and frequency), but also with rep range and weight.  Now, instead of pyramiding a lot of my weight and reps for my compund exercises, I am trying to pick challenging weight and perform the same number of reps for each set (ie 4 sets of 10 reps with the sam weight).  This is really difficult and basically my whole idea behind it, besides doing something different to prevent adaptation, is to try and get a "sumation of weight" effect (ie total amount of weight moved over a given amount of sets).  So I will be going back and forth between that and a pyramid rep scheme for various exercises.
Also, for the arms I am trying to go with lighter weights and do more reps to see if that will help my arms grow, they seem to be stagnent with heavy weights and low reps.

wide grip pull ups
bw x 9
bw x 6
bw x 5+1

bent over barbell row
155x10
155x10
155x10
155x10

one arm dumbell row
100x10
100x10

close grip seated cable row
plate#14x10
plate#13x9

bent over dumbell rear delt raises (no rotation)
15x15
15x15
15x15

seated wide grip cable high rows to throat
plate#4x15
plate#4x15

olympic barbell curls
85x12
65x15
65x12

reverse grip cable curl
plate#8x9
plate#6x13
plate#6x12

barbell shrugs (light day)
225x17
275x10
315x10
315x10


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2003)

been away for a couple of days, been really busy.

here were my past two workouts:

9/26 legs
hack squats
8 plates x 15
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 10

SLDL
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

split squat, holding dumbells with back leg elevated on bench
35x12 reps each leg
35x12 reps each leg

sumo deadlifts
135x10
155x10
155x7

lateral step up
35x8
25x8

lying leg curl with toes pointed to take the gastroc out of the exercise
95x10
95x9
90x8

45 degree calf raise
300x15
300x10
300x10
300x10


9/27 chest, front and side delts, tri's,abs
incline bench press
205x10
225x7
225x4

dips
bw + 2 plates x 8
bw + 2 plates x 6
bw + 2 plates x 4

dominatrix flyes
35lb dumbells;plate#3 x 12
35lb dumbells;plate#3 x 10
35lb dumbells;plate#3 x 10

barbell front raises
40x15
50x10
50x10

low cable corss over
20x15
30x15

press downs (cambered bar attachment)
plate#13x20
plate#13x15
plate#13x12

below mid cable lateral raises
20x15
20x15
20x15

peck deck
135x13
135x13

Went out last night with some freinds (don't worry, no alcohol).  I have realized and finally come to grips with the fact that I am a loser.  I lead such a strict life.  I just don't have the ability to go out to bars, like a normal 24yr old, and have a good time and socialize with people.  I am so upset right now that I want to freak.  I am so sick of everything..........people, society, work, I can;t stand my fucking asswipe roomate (who happens to be my cousin), life in general etc, etc.....I feel like I am going to explode.  I hate being a loser.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2003)

Had a really good workout today......Worked out alone and I think from now on, for a little while at least, I am firing all of my training partners. I like working out alone and am tired of draging people through my workouts. 

9/28 back/bi's/traps/forearms 
wide grip t-bar row 
3 plates x 10 
3 plates x 10 
3 plates x 10 

romanian deadlft (all reps were fast and explosive) 
225x10 
225x10 
225x10 

(really fatigued after those rapid fire deadlifts) 
close grip pull ups 
bw x 8 
bw x 6 
bw x 5 

upright row 
115x8 
115x8 

wide grip pulldown (no knee pad) 
130x8 
130x8 
130x8 

cambered bar curls 
60x15 
60x15 
60x15 

dumbell hammer curls 
25x12 
25x12 

dumbell shrugs 
120x13 
120x13 
120x13


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

9/30 legs

front squats
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10

barbell walking lunges across the aerobics studio (one set is across and back aprox.  45yrds)
135lbs
135lbs

these were hard as hell, I can't belive I pushed through and did two full sets of this while in a caloric defecit.  My training partenr was only using 95lbs and puked twice.

lying legs curls
100x13
110x8
100x8

lying dumbell leg curls
45x10
45x10
45x10

leg ext.
plate#10x15
plate#12x11
plate#12x10

seated calf raises
3 plates x 15
3 plates x 15
3 plates x 15
3 plates x 15
3 plates x 15
3 plates x 15

As you can see the volume is lower than my usual volume (still relavtivly high compared to what most people do though).  I need to keep my volume under control if I am going to be doing all bodyparts 2 times each week.

Diet....same as usual:

m1
10 egg whites
1tbsp. falx
2/3c oats

m2
6oz tuna
1tbsp flax
1 harboiled egg

m3
5oz chicen breast
salad
2tbsp nemans balsamic vinegar

m4
same as meal 3

m5 (post w/o)
2 scoops optimum whey
1/2c raw oats

m6
2 ground turkey burgers
4oz sweetpotato

m7
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

2476cals
292.5g protein
99g carbs
87g fat

veryhungry and tired.....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

> veryhungry and tired.....


Then you don't want to know what I just ate. 

I gotta get back into the swing of things here or I'm gonna be a little  come Vegas.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

lol, you are lucky.....I am so hungry right now.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

No, I'm done.  I feel like shit.  I've eaten enough sugar and junk food to last me for a bit.  I'm gonna start eating good again tomorrow but I promised my family I would go to dinner and eat what I want tomorrow night so I'll eat healthy the rest of the day.  I'm holding so much water right now it hurts.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

lol, i love it when that happens, last year I went home for christmas....I showed up at my parents house completely shredded.  Within 18hrs my sixpack had turned into a completly huge gut bloat......lol.....i ate so many cookies, chocolate, pizza and fudge it was not even funny!!!

I can't waite to start my real bulk after the olympia, when I try and get to 195-200lbs, waite until you see the meals that I post.  I am going to be consuming so much food (clean bulk ofcourse).


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Really?  More food than your nomal bulk?  Damn, you can consume food.  

I am staying away from the scale til Sunday.  I'm too scared to know 
Its gonna take me the next 2 weeks to probably lose what I ate in the past 2 days. 
After Vegas though, I plan on maintaining.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

I thkn maintaing for you will be a good idea, since you just got done doing a five year cut.....lol


Yeah, more food.....lots more food!!!! I can eat.

The reason for more food is because of a comment my training partner, who also happens to be the guy that is working with me on getting ready for the show and is a nutrition scientist, made.  As we were traing legs today he said "holy shit man, you have be cutting for one week and already have quad seperation and veins!!  That means that you are not nearly as heavy as you can be for a bulking phase, you can add so much more size, you are still really lean.  If you were to diet for a show right now you wouldn't need to 12-16weeks, you can e ready in 8 weeks, 12 weeks you would be flat and skinny."  So he and I decided that once we get back form the "O", he is going with me, I need to really start bulking up......mmm, more food.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Yup, after Vegas I'm done cutting for a while.  We got the good holidays coming around so cutting is not recommended during that season.    However come the new year I'm sure I'll need to go on a cut to lose a few from the holiday goodies.  

I'm curious how your going to pack all this food away.    You must have a screaming metabolism.    YOU SUCK!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

yeah, i can't waite for the holidays..............are you going to be doing any baking this year??


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh YEAH!!!!! 

I love the holidays but I fear the fat pack on.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

don't fear the fat.........just enjoy it.......lol

(i really fear the fat pack on also........wtf is wrong with people like us??  we are complete freaks)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

No shit.  We are.  Especially after my comp pics.  I know myself so well that I will have this mental crisis.  I will try and just do a maintenance diet but then I'll start flipping because I will think I'm not lean enough and force myself to cut.  I don't know wtf is wrong with me but it happens all the time.  Whenever I say I'm just gonna be happy and maintain I end up cutting.  

Well, after Vegas I'm really am just going to try and maintain.  With any luck I won't flip on myself.

We are our own breed Funky.  Friends and family think I'm weird and they can't understand why I torture myself.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

yeah, my freinds and family think the same thing about me..

I always get nervous when i am bulking or cutting too.  My freind always has to yell at me to keep my cals up, sometimes i feel like he is force feeding me.  he has worked with some top IFBB pros when he lived in santa monica and has a good eye for bodybuilding and he can literally tell when i have been cutting for a couple of days and am lying to him and saying that i am not.....lol, i fucking hate it when he busts me like that.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Thats cool you got someone around you to help 

Not even my gym friends know the difference of cutting or bulking.  They use working out as an excuse to eat like shit ALL THE TIME


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

yeah, i know a lot of people like that also......why do they waste their time??


alright, i am off to bed, don't have to go into work until 2pm tomorrow so I am going to sleep.....talk to you tomorrow morning.

have a good night


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

You too Funky.  Just think, Vegas is around the corner


----------



## P-funk (Oct 1, 2003)

10/1 chest/front and side delts/triceps/abs

decline bench press
225x10
225x9+1
225x6 (damn it, I really wanted to get 10 reps here again.....bah, blame it on the lack of cals.....stupid cut!!)

seated straight arm dumbell lateral raises
20x15
25x8
drop set 25x8, 20x5
drop set 25x6, 20x4

olympic bar skull crushers
105x8
105x7
105x5

swiss ball dumbell flyes
45x12
55x10
55x9+1

neutral grip machine shoulder press (sagital plane)
112.5x10
112.5x8

straight bar cable press downs
70x20
80x10

mid cable cross over
70x11
60x10

behind back unilateral cable lateral raises (no rest inbetween sets)
30x15
30x15
30x15


diet today.......same as yesterday


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2003)

10/3 back/bi's/rear delts/traps/forearms 

reverse grip chin ups 
bw x 10 
bw x 10 
bw x 9 

romanina deadlifts 
275x5 
275x5 
275x5 

wide grip seated cable row 
plate#10x15 
plate#10x12 
plate#10x12 
plate#10x10 

wide grip pulldown 
plate#12x10 
plate#10x10 
dropset- plate#10x10, plate#6x8 

cambered bar curls 
65x15 (outside grip) 
65x10 (inside grip) 

dumbell preacher curls (one arm at a time, no rest inbetween sets) 
25x12 
20x12 
10x15 

rope cable curls 
plate#7x13 
plate#7x13 

rev. peck deck 
135x12 
120x10 
120x9 
105x10 

rope cable upright row 
plate#10x15 
plate#10x15 
plate#10x15


diet today.........same as yesterday......AGAIN!!!

refeed saturday, after legs.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry to interrupt ur journal Pat, but generally how many sets do you do for each bp? oh yeah keep up the good work Damn, can u lift the heavy weight!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> sorry to interrupt ur journal Pat, but generally how many sets do you do for each bp? oh yeah keep up the good work Damn, can u lift the heavy weight!




No interuptions man.  I keep the journal in hopes that people ask questions and can learn form it.  Or in hopes that people can give me some good advice.

I am a firm believer in volume.  When I am on a normal split, one muscle group a day, 5 days a weeks my volume is really high.  I sometimes go as high as 30-40 sets, counting all the superset, trisets and giant sets I do in one workout.  For my bi's and tri's, again when I am on a regular split, I like about 12 sets.

Now that I am on this new split for the next 4 weeks (until I get back from the olympia) I have lowered the volume but upped the frequncy.  (the split is day 1- legs, day 2-chest, front and side delts, tri's and day 3- back/rear delts/bi's/traps......rest one day and then repeat........3 on, one off).  So now, obviously since I am training so many body parts in one session the volume has to be decreased to about 20-25 sets per session.  But everything gets hit 2 times a week so it should work out in the long run.  After I get back from Vegas I am switching to a different split.

I realize this is high and most people here will tell you that an all natural lifter would be over training with this much volume.  To that I say b.s.  First of all in my opinion 70% of the game is nutrition and the other 15% is divided between training and rest/recovery.  I am super anal about my meals and my nutrition, I pack 7 meals a day to take with me wherver I go (to work or whatever).  I make sure I get at least 7-8hrs of sleep a night, sometimes I only get 6 .  Also, I didn't start lifting with this much volume.  I have, over the years (Iam 24 now and I started when I was 14) built up my volume to what it is now.  Just like a marathon runner didn't just start running 25 miles....they worked up to it.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2003)

10/4 legs

1 and 1/4 squats (one rep= one full range of motion, ass to the grass, "real squat" followed by one quarter range of motion squat (aka the type that 90% of all gym goers around the world do)
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10+1

dumbell leg curls (*note: I really love these.  If you have not tried them I suggest you should.  You need a spooter to plave the weight inbetween your feet.  These are beneficial because you have to hold the weight inbetween your feet so you are almost forced to point your toes which takes the gastrocnemius out of the movement.  Unlike lying leg curls where your feet are flexed and allowing your gastroc to help.)
50x12
50x12
50x12

leg press ( a plate refers to one 45lb plate. I have listed the total number of plates on the sled.  So 20 plates means ten 45lb plates on each side)
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 10
16 plates x 8
20 plates x 8

dumbell SLDL (went light and really focused on a good stretch and contraction)
70x12
70x12
70x12

seated machine adduction
100x12
100x12
100x12

seated calf raises
4 plates x 9
3 platex x 11
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 12


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

> dumbell leg curls (*note: I really love these. If you have not tried them I suggest you should. You need a spooter to plave the weight inbetween your feet. These are beneficial because you have to hold the weight inbetween your feet so you are almost forced to point your toes which takes the gastrocnemius out of the movement. Unlike lying leg curls where your feet are flexed and allowing your gastroc to help.)


These sound scary 

I hate working hams and it shows


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, you hams get worked on any squat......because along with knee ectension, which is where the quads are being hit, you have hop extension to get you out of the hole (about the first 20% of the conncentic motion of the squat).  But direct Hammy work is important.  Especially for women.  Women, because of how their hips are and because of the way the walk usually get lots of knee extension.  This causes a great imbalance between the hamstrings and the quadraceps (Can't remember exactley but I think it is usually your quads are 75% stronger than your hamstrings).  Women, because of this extra knee extension, have an even greater imbalances which is why they usually have more problems with ACL tears.  One thing that we do know is that the hamstricngs can act as an ACL if it is strengthend enough so it can prevent this injury greatly.  ALL my felmale cleints do Stiff leg deadlifts every session and leg curls every other session.  We never do knee extension because (a) as mentioned before they get a lot of knee extension in the way they walk and  (b) I make them do a lot of squats......no wait, I make them do a SHIT TON on squat


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

TP gave me a program for my hams.  All I have to say is my ass hurts and my hams.  He had me split hams & quads into 2 different days.  My quads are way stronger than my hams and I want to keep my quads the way they are (no more size) but bring up my hams a bit.  SLDL & 1 1/4 Lying Legs Curls   I really hate working hams


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2003)

yeah, i hate training hamstrings too......I would rather just do 20 sets of squats and call it a day


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

Squats kick ass.  However, I have been going light with my squats, real light. 95x20 because I build quads so easy and I don't want them to grow again.   It took me a while to get them where I want them.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2003)

10/5 chest, fornt and side delts, tri's, abs

olympic bar standing millitart press
155x9
155x8
135x7

dumbell bench press
90x10
90x9
90x8

decline cambered bar skull crushers
80x12
80x10+2
80x8+1

standing dumbell straight arm uni lateral lateral raises (No rest inbetween sets)
15x15
15x15
15x15
15x15

high cable cross over
90x11
90x9
70x11

rope press down
50x16
50x12

dips
bw x 15
bw x 12

unilateral lateral cable raises (no rest inbetween)
40x10
40x8

peck deck
150x12
150x11


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2003)

10/6 back, rear delts, bi's, traps

parallel bar pull ups
bw x 10
bw x 8
bw x 6

bent over barbell row
170x8
170x8
170x8
170x8

deadlifts
225x10
225x6  (had to cut theses short.....mental note, don't try to do deadlifts after barbell rows anymore.  I felt my lower back fatiguing during this set and felt my form breaking down so I figured it would be safer to not continue.....lol, I find it so funny that as I get older I get wiser as far as listening to my body when I am lifting to prevent injury......three years ago I would have plowed through this set and done 2 more after it to boot.)

close grip seated cable row
plate#13x10
plate#13x10
drop set; plate#13x6, plate#7x8

mid cable rear delt
40x8
30x9
20x10

cambered bar 21's curls(7 reps from start to half way, followed by 7 reps form half way to the top of the motion, followed by 7 full range of motion curls)
75lbs
75lbs
65lbs

cross bench dumbell hammer curls
15x20
20x15
25x12

barbell shrugs
365x10
365x8
365x6


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2003)

10/8 legs

fornt squat 1 and 1/4's......(one rep= ass to the grass squat.  then up 1/4 of the way.  then back down ass to the grass.  the up all the way. one rep!)
135x10
135x10
135x6

light squats with a 3 count pause in the hole
135x8
135x8

dumbell walking lunges (30 yards)
set 1- 40lb dumbell
set 2- 40lb dumbell

stiff leg deadlifts
135x12
185x10
225x8
225x8

standing cable leg curl (unilateral....no rest inbetween sets)
plate#3x15
plate#5x12
plate#5x12

standing cable hip abduction (unilateral...no rest inbetween sets)
plate#4x12
plate#4x6
plate#3x8

leg ext.
plate#10x12
plate#10x12
plate#10x12

leg curls (light)
90x15
90x10

45 degree calf raise
200x15
200x12
200x10
140x15
140x12
140x12


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

Funkster ... are you still coming to Vegas?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2003)

hell yeah I'm still coming to vegas....I am arriving wed. nigth  and flying out friday night....I am staying at mandalay bay....I'll see ya there!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok my man ... we'll see you there for sure!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2003)

10/9 chest, front and side delts, triceps, abs

15 degree incline dumbell bench press
100x10
100x9
100x5

dumbell straight arm unilateral lateral raises (no rest inbetween sets)
20x10
20x8
15x10
15x8
10x12
left side only (trying to bring my left side up so I am more symetrical)
10x12
10x12

olympic bar skull crushers
95x12
95x9
95x9

neutral grip dumbell millitary press (standing; sagital plane)
40x12
40x10

dumbell flyes (feet up in air)
50x12
50x10
50x10

cambered bar tricep pressdowns
plate#12x18
plate#14x7
plate#12x10

cable lateral raises
20x20
30x9
20x10

peck deck
165x12
165x8
150x8


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2003)

10/10 back, rear delts, bi's, traps

spider row
3 plates (45lb plates that is)x 10
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 8
dropset 3 plates x 8, 2 plates x 8, 1 plates x 8
dropset 3 plates x 6, 2 plates x 4, 1 plate x 4

one arm dumbell row
100x8
100x6

wide neutral grip pulldown
plate#12x10
plate#12x8
plate#12x7

underhand grip seated cable row
plate#9x12
plate#10x11
plate#11x8

bent over dumbell rear delt raises (w/rotation)
20x10
20x10
20x10

reverse peck deck
115x12
115x10

incline dumbell curls
25x12
25x12
20x10
20x10

cambered bar preacher curl negatives
105x3
64x4
65x3

reverse cambered bar preacher curls
40x8
40x7

behind back smith machine shrugs (weight does not count bar)
180x12
180x12
180x12
180x12

back hyper extensions
bw + 25x10
bw + 25x10
bw + 25x10


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 10/10 back, rear delts, bi's, traps
> 
> spider row
> ...


what are these?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2003)

oh, those are kind of like t-bar rows, except they have a pad that you put your chest on, where as the t-bar row is free standing.  they are also reffered to as support rows.  I fucking hate them and only do them when I am working out at the gym that I work for because they don't habe a true t-bar row.  I love free standing t-bar rows because of the stabalization needed to control the weight.  Also, on the spider row, when the weight gets heavy, the pad becaomes annoying because it is pushing into my chest so hard.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 10/5 chest, fornt and side delts, tri's, abs
> 
> decline cambered bar skull crushers
> ...


Do you find that doing skull crushers on a decline bench hits the tris more efficiently or do u just want to get a variation?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2003)

I ussually never post my abs or forearms workouts.  But, I posted this one in the training forum the other day so I decided to post it here also.  This was my forearm workout form yesterday:

triset (no rest inbetween exercises):
1) behind back wrist curls to failure (until you absolutly can not complete another rep)

2) hold 2 10lb plates between your fingers (pinch) for as long as you possibly can until they drop out of your hands........quite your bitching and watch your feet!!!!

3) go into the bathroom and wet a towel underneath the sink.....stand there and ring the towl out as fast as you can until it is completely dry.....once it is almost completely dry soak it again and keep on going until you can not squeeze any more water out.....twist it every possible way that you can as fast as you can.........no crying!!!!

rest and repeat as needed


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> oh, those are kind of like t-bar rows, except they have a pad that you put your chest on, where as the t-bar row is free standing.  they are also reffered to as support rows.  I fucking hate them and only do them when I am working out at the gym that I work for because they don't habe a true t-bar row.  I love free standing t-bar rows because of the stabalization needed to control the weight.  Also, on the spider row, when the weight gets heavy, the pad becaomes annoying because it is pushing into my chest so hard.


yah at my old gym we had one of those...i always called it a t-bar...not having a pad requires way more stability from ur back...it's amazing how u can feel the difference


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> Do you find that doing skull crushers on a decline bench hits the tris more efficiently or do u just want to get a variation?




I like the variation a lot.  But doing them on the decline bench presents other challenges that the flat bench does not, mainly, your arms are at an angle, whereas on a flat bench they are straight up in the air (at a right angle with your body), at that angle you are in a bit of shoulder extension which is activating the long head of the tricep.  the long head is especially hit as you are performing the concentirc portion because your shoulder is actually moving a little bit in extension, as well as the obvious....elbow extension.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2003)

10/12 leg day

hack squats
10 plates x 11
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10

standing unilateral leg curl
25x18
35x10
35x8

barbell split squats (aka staggered squat)
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12

superset (no rest inbetween- back to back exercises.)
a. leg curl 100x12, 100x12, 100x8, 90x12, 90x10, 90x12
b. leg ext. 130x12, 130x12, 130x12, 130x12, 130x12, 130x12
(blah............6 supersets without rest)

seated adduction
130x10
130x10
130x10

machine hip extension (aka the glute machine or the butt blaster)
100x12
100x12

standing calf raises
200x15
200x15
200x15
200x15
200x15


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2003)

10/3 chest, front and side delts, triceps, abs 

bench press 
225x8 
225x7 
225x5 
drop set 185x7, 135x5 

standing dumbell shoulder press 
50x9 
50x9 
50x9 

dips 
bw + 45 x 12 
bw + 45 x 8 
bw x 12 
bw x 11 

decline flyes 
55x8 
55x8 
55x8 

dumbell standing lateral raises (straight arms) 
20x12 
20x10 
20x8 
20x7 

unilateral \reverse grip tricep pressdown (no rest inbetween sets) 
50x20 
60x10 
50x10 

neutral grip machine chest press 
120x14 
120x9 
120x7 

seated unilateral dumbell raises (no rest inbetween sets) 
15x15 
15x10 
15x8 

Some words on this training split: 

Once I get back from vegas (two weeks form today) I will be going back to a one of the more traditional training splits I have favored in the past (one body part a day, once a week....lots of volume). This split was basically a trial type thing to go along with my mini 4 week cut (sometimes we need to try new things to see how our body responds). At first I liked the split and the high amount of frequncy but now I don;t like it so much. I feel like it is to much to train all my body parts twice in one week. I feel like I am not working to my fullest potential. I need more time to recover between workouts and this split does not offer me that. thank god this is the last week I am going to need to endure this.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2003)

10/14 back, rear delts, bi's, traps, forearms

bent over barbell row
185x8 (didn't use wraps....my grip started to fail)
185x10
185x10
185x9

superset.
a. close grip pullups; bw x 12, x10, x8
b. romanian deadlift 185x10, 185x8, 185x8

wide grip pulldowns
plate#11x11
plate#12x7+1
plate#12x7+1

seated wide neutral grip row
plate#9x15
plate#10x10
plate#11x8


olympic bar curls
65x16
65x14
65x10

straight bar preacher curls
40x15
40x15
40x15

cable upright row
stack x 8
stack x 8


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 14, 2003)

what's a romanian dead bro?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2003)

romanian dead.....aka a reagular (bent leg) deadlift


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

1.5 days left   I'm outta here early Friday AM

Don't forget to call me when you arrive


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2003)

yep, I'll give you a call


10/15 legs.................here we go......begin training partner bitching now!!!

superset
a. regular stance squats
b. close stance squats
1a. 135x20
1b. 135x20
2a. 155x20
2b. 155x20
3a. 185x12
3b. 185x12

barbell walking lunges (40 yards)
135lbs
155lbs

superset
a. dumbell stiff leg deadlift 60x12, 70x12, 80x10, 80x8
b. lying leg curl (feet dorsiflexed during concentric and plantar flexed during eccentric) 90x15, 100x8, 100x7, 100x6

split squat with front leg up on step
30x10
30x10

45 degree calf raises
240x17
240x12
240x10
dropset 240x10, 140x8


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll see you there


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2003)

10/17 chest, front and side delts, tri's, abs

decline bench press
225x10
235x10
145x5

olympic bar millitary press
135x10
135x7
135x6

reverse grip tricep press down
plate#11x17
plate#11x13
plate#10x15

high cable cross over
50x15
60x12
70x10
75x8

unilateral dumbell lateral raises (no rest inbetween sets....straight arms, standing)
25x8
20x8
20x6
15x8
10x8

dumbell skull crushers
25x20
30x10
30x9

incline dumbell flyes
65x8
65x5
55x7

cable lateral raises
20x12
20x10
20x8

dips
bw x 15
bw x 12


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2003)

10/18 back, rear delts, bi's, traps, forearms

wide grip pull ups
bw x 10
bw x 8
bw x 6

close grip t-bar row
3 plates (45lb plates) x 8
3 plates plus one quarter plate x 6
4 plates x 4

hammer strength machine row (weights listed are the amount of 45lb plates on each side of the machine)
2 plates x 15
3 plates x 7
2 plates x 10
2 plates x 9

unilateral seated cable row (high pull...transverse plane, no rest inbetween sets)
50x10
50x10
50x10

id cable rear delt flyes
40x10
40x9
40x9
40x8

cambered bar curls
50x20
60x12
60x10

unilateral dumbell cross bench preacher curls (no rest inbetween sets)
25x9
20x8
20x8

cable reverse curl
60x15
60x13

behnind back barbell shrugs
185x12
205x10
205x10
205x10


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> holy shit I love that stuff, fogot totally about it.....i haven't seen it around for years though??  If I find some I am going to get it for a carb up.
> 
> 9/22 legs
> ...


is the cottage cheese u get fat free, or do you want some fat before bed to slow absorption?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2003)

the cottage chees that I use is 4% cottage cheese...full fat.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2003)

okay, this journal is dead...........I am heading off to Vagas for the olympia.  When I come back onmonday I am going to start a new journal.


----------

